# Shards of Memory OOC



## Rystil Arden

Shards of Memory--A Sweeping Voyage Level 4
Bront's Swashbuckler, Keia's Martial Artist, Festy_Dog's Troubadour, Dr.Zombie's Gladiator, Captain Tagon's Ronin, Unleashed's Arcanist


----------



## Bront

I'm here.

Might want to add in the first post who's all in this one.

I still want runemaiden posted, and I'll use her as an alt for any of the other adventures or if you ever do run an all Amarathian game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I still want runemaiden posted, and I'll use her as an alt for any of the other adventures or if you ever do run an all Amarathian game.



That's cool.  Understandably, my Lazy Factor on how fast she will be done has increased exponentially :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's cool.  Understandably, my Lazy Factor on how fast she will be done has increased exponentially :\




Why is that?


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Why is that?



Because she's not needed for any of the players in the games . . . not yet anyway

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Because she's not needed for any of the players in the games . . . not yet anyway




Ahhh, I hope that's why it is but I worry that its not.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I hope that's why it is but I worry that its not.



No worries . . . My only worry is what I'm going to tell the other heirs   

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> No worries . . . My only worry is what I'm going to tell the other heirs




As I suspected you might, you did a wonderful job.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> As I suspected you might, you did a wonderful job.



Thanks . . . now the hard part, the reactions.

Take care!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well, Jamilah might die, but there's her reaction...


----------



## Bront

I see we have one character done (Me), and one in progress (Keia), What's up with the rest of the crew for this adventure?  I think almost all of the classes are posted.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, Jamilah might die, but there's her reaction...



She/it won't die, Isida rarely kills a character...  At least if you post.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She/it won't die, Isida rarely kills a character...  At least if you post.



Unlike me.  I beat a character down to -8 by my second post in my Eberron PbP.  Of course, that's what you get for charging the ogres surrounding you...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> She/it won't die, Isida rarely kills a character...  At least if you post.



 But I just sent Jamilah to the same place where Samira died.  Stands to reason she might fry


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But I just sent Jamilah to the same place where Samira died.  Stands to reason she might fry




Samira took a nice long swim in a pool of lava/fire...  I was under the impression that Jamilah was just flying about.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Unlike me.  I beat a character down to -8 by my second post in my Eberron PbP.  Of course, that's what you get for charging the ogres surrounding you...




I don't think she would humor stupidity either.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Samira took a nice long swim in a pool of lava/fire...  I was under the impression that Jamilah was just flying about.



 She was looking for Samira...she wanted to see if Samira might still be in there to try to convince her to come out, and she's not going to leave until its proven that it is futile, even if she burns up--not after she listened to Shalah and left Samira alone for a while and saw where that leads.  Jamilah thinks that she failed by not loving Samira enough--if only she was not a failure, Samira would have stayed with her instead of feeling so alone that she killed herself.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I don't think she would humor stupidity either.



She's in the game to, and no one (even the player) was yelling at me.  I'm sure when combat is over, there'll be some interesting coversation.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Given the 4 hours or so of cooking time that Samira has had I don't even think there is even ashes left of her.  Gone, no reincarnation, no nothing.  Also Jamilah shouldn’t feel like she failed I know in her last post Samira took her out and tossed her on the ground also…  Samira wasn’t looking for love from a plaything.  (Now I know you can go into how Jamilah was a plaything but to Samira, with her Knowledge: Psionics +0, it wasn’t true love.  

Be happy that Samira didn’t squash it once or twice in anger.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> She's in the game to, and no one (even the player) was yelling at me.  I'm sure when combat is over, there'll be some interesting coversation.



Isida would never give advice to a DM in another game without being first asked to do so.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Be happy that Samira didn’t squash it once or twice in anger.



Wow, that would be soooo evil.  Was she supposed to be Neutral Good?


> Given the 4 hours or so of cooking time that Samira has had I don't even think there is even ashes left of her.



I know that.  Jamilah doesn't.  She's not very smart, just loving.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Isida would never give advice to a DM in another game without being first asked to do so.



I'll have to make sure I ask for input then.  Still new at this PbP stuff.  Hoping I'm handling combat well enough.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> I see we have one character done (Me), and one in progress (Keia), What's up with the rest of the crew for this adventure?  I think almost all of the classes are posted.




My character was completely finished for Blossoming Strife, but is in the wrong thread now and needs to be updated. Also I might look at a change of concept for a non-Amaranthian game


----------



## unleashed

BS, you can delete the Blossoming Strife Rogues Gallery if you want, as I have a copy of the character.


----------



## Bront

So no more marksman? Or just a different idea?


----------



## unleashed

Don't know yet, it might just be a rework, but that was a specific idea for that game. Not that I mind I like making characters.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Don't know yet, it might just be a rework, but that was a specific idea for that game. Not that I mind I like making characters.



It's an addiction I am very familiar with.

This should be fun.  It's an intersting mix.



> A Sweeping Voyage Level 4
> Bront's Swashbuckler, Keia's Martial Artist, Festy_Dog's Troubadour, Dr.Zombie's Gladiator, Captain Tagon's Ronin, Unleashed's Marksman




Um, do we have any spell casters at all?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> It's an addiction I am very familiar with.
> 
> This should be fun.  It's an intersting mix.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, do we have any spell casters at all?



 Troubadour


----------



## unleashed

I was thinking of an Arcanist as we seem to have plenty of fighters...don't want to make Rystil make any extra classes.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I was thinking of an Arcanist as we seem to have plenty of fighters...don't want to make Rystil make any extra classes.



 Well you have a Marksman already right--why not try something new and original, like multiclassing Arcanist and Marksman


----------



## unleashed

I don't know why no-one has though of that before.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I don't know why no-one has though of that before.



 I don't know.  You're a genius for coming up with this idea.  Name him Kyzovian!


----------



## Bront

I'm just going to laugh at the others when they get Sphere-sick


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well you have a Marksman already right--why not try something new and original, like multiclassing Arcanist and Marksman



Hey, you have one of those . . . and he has the Nymphslayer template too 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Hey, you have one of those . . . and he has the Nymphslayer template too
> 
> Keia



 Nymphslayers are funny


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> BS, you can delete the Blossoming Strife Rogues Gallery if you want, as I have a copy of the character.




Gone.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Few more queries: 
Do Troubadours get access to both ranger and bard spells, or just bard spells?

How much more expensive exactly are magic items on Rowain?

Rystil, are you alright with the Inspirational Boost spell and the Versatile Performer feat from Complete Adventurer?


----------



## unleashed

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Few more queries:
> <snip>
> 
> And aside from what is mentioned in its description, does Quicksteel operate the same as mithril?
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Hmm, and now that it's been brought to my attention that my char's the only spellcaster, he may not be ideal for the job of sole caster as a ranger/bard type, I could try to make some changes though. Wasn't there a sage or was it moved into a different game?




Quicksteel works exactly as mentioned in its description. Rystil's materials tend to be more expensive or weaker (both on some occasions, check out the Lyrobium   ) than the materials in the DMG.

I'm making an Arcanist instead of a Marksman for that game, so plenty of spellpower.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Ah, thanks for the help, Unleashed. I guess I can have my Troubadour focus more towards buffing and healing in that case.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Roll call!  Say hello if you are still playing this game!


----------



## Bront

Hey 

I'm here.  Also, Dr. Zombie is on vacation till the middle of this month.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> I'm here.  Also, Dr. Zombie is on vacation till the middle of this month.



 Oh that's right, with his wine.  I forgot that or I would have done his classes last...oh wait, his was an overlap anyway.  Silly me, I must have realised that when I made the list but then forgotten


----------



## Keia

Here . . . and playing . . . someday 

Keia


----------



## unleashed

Hello...of course I'm still playing, if as Keia says we do ever start.


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, the first post now says:

Adventure 3: Shards of Memory--A Sweeping Voyage Level 4
Bront's Swashbuckler, Keia's Martial Artist, Festy_Dog's Troubadour, Dr.Zombie's Gladiator, Captain Tagon's Ronin, Unleashed's Marksman


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, the first post now says:
> 
> Adventure 3: Shards of Memory--A Sweeping Voyage Level 4
> Bront's Swashbuckler, Keia's Martial Artist, Festy_Dog's Troubadour, Dr.Zombie's Gladiator, Captain Tagon's Ronin, Unleashed's Marksman




Could you change Marksman to Arcanist.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Could you change Marksman to Arcanist.



 yes i could


----------



## Bront

Cool, so all we need is Tagon to check in, then wait for Zombie to return


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, so all we need is Tagon to check in, then wait for Zombie to return



 Yup yup!


----------



## Festy_Dog

Rystil, I just have a couple more queries: 

Do Troubadours get access to both ranger and bard spells, or just bard spells?

And are you alright with the Inspirational Boost spell and the Versatile Performer feat from Complete Adventurer?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Rystil, I just have a couple more queries:
> 
> Do Troubadours get access to both ranger and bard spells, or just bard spells?
> 
> And are you alright with the Inspirational Boost spell and the Versatile Performer feat from Complete Adventurer?



 Just bard spells.  Need the descriptions from CV, I don't have that one, but tell me and I'll let you know


----------



## Festy_Dog

Alrighty then, I'll send an email to you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Alrighty then, I'll send an email to you.



 Okey dokey--got your e-mail.  Both of those seem OK to me


----------



## sophist

Hello?
Sorry to have diappeared for some days, but I have lost my point of access and had to reorganize plus i am in stress due to a film seminar. IFF (yep, two f) i am not totally out, i'll post my stuff tomorrow ...


----------



## Rystil Arden

sophist said:
			
		

> Hello?
> Sorry to have diappeared for some days, but I have lost my point of access and had to reorganize plus i am in stress due to a film seminar. IFF (yep, two f) i am not totally out, i'll post my stuff tomorrow ...



 I understand the abbreviation, IFF = if and only if


----------



## unleashed

sophist said:
			
		

> Hello?
> Sorry to have diappeared for some days, but I have lost my point of access and had to reorganize plus i am in stress due to a film seminar. IFF (yep, two f) i am not totally out, i'll post my stuff tomorrow ...




You're not out, but have been moved to this game due to Brother Shatterstone pulling out (as everyone that was in the Amaranthian game was already in that game). Your character is also now level 3 instead of 4.

Diplomatic Immunity OOC 

Diplomatic Immunity Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Bront

Please don't kill my poor halfling


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Please don't kill my poor halfling



 Cade?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cade?



That would be him

This should be... interesting.

I'd actualy never heard of a Gray Reaver before.  I did look it up to find a pic, it's large.

This is my first mounted char, this should be fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> That would be him
> 
> This should be... interesting.
> 
> I'd actualy never heard of a Gray Reaver before.  I did look it up to find a pic, it's large.
> 
> This is my first mounted char, this should be fun.



 Yes, I think it will


----------



## Bront

Rystil, when are you off on vacation?

You might want to mention it in all the games you're involved in.


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

Do Larakese get the human bonus feat and skill points?

Also, are there any feats which would enhance either the ancestral daisho or the ancestral spirit?  I'm thinking Oriental adventures, Rokugan and the like.

Thanks!!
Keia


----------



## Bront

I think only Altanian get the extra feat and skills as per normal human.  The other "human" races get other things.


----------



## Bront

FYI 



			
				Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how much I'll be around for the next few weeks, or if I am around how into any games I will be. Some major stuff is going down in the family life and now we're in the process of moving and a bunch of other stuff so my mind is kind of elsewhere. I'll post when I can, but if need be just NPC my guys or find a replacement.




So, we're either open for an Alt, or if you want to move someone from the game that has 7 to this one instead if that doesnt' cause problems.  Unless you want to wait for him.


----------



## sophist

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I understand the abbreviation, IFF = if and only if




Yes, I did not want to bother everyone with my stats if i am not in ....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I think only Altanian get the extra feat and skills as per normal human.  The other "human" races get other things.



 This is correct.  As for Captain Tagon's absense, does anyone want to move from VP to here (with a corresponding drop in starting level?)  Also, I think Keia mentioned some people who wanted to play but hadn't spoken up.  If they like, they can speak up


----------



## Rystil Arden

sophist said:
			
		

> Yes, I did not want to bother everyone with my stats if i am not in ....



Oh, sorry--of course you're in, just a different game


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Do Larakese get the human bonus feat and skill points?
> 
> Also, are there any feats which would enhance either the ancestral daisho or the ancestral spirit?  I'm thinking Oriental adventures, Rokugan and the like.
> 
> Thanks!!
> Keia



 Oh, as for the second question.  In my original concept design I planned on making such feats but ran out of time.  I never even looked at LotFR, but if somebody did this for me, I'm certainly willing to check any feats you want to take from there to see if I allow it


----------



## Bront

How we doing as far as getting everyone finished and getting started?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> How we doing as far as getting everyone finished and getting started?



 Lessee, I finished all the classes, so we have your Swashbuckler, Unleashed's Arcanist, Keia's Martial Artist in progress, Festy's Troubadour in progress, Dr. Zombie hasn't started yet or posted here, and you said Captain Tagon is gone, so we need one more player.  Think I should add a "Calling Dr. Zombie and Looking for One More Player" to the thread title?


----------



## Bront

I'll bug Zombie in a thread I know he frequents


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll bug Zombie in a thread I know he frequents



 Ah, that's the spirit!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, that's the spirit!



Done.

Ask around in the other threads of yours if anyone wants to join here, or simply add recruiting to the thread


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Done.
> 
> Ask around in the other threads of yours if anyone wants to join here, or simply add recruiting to the thread



 I think Keia said there were some people who wanted to play but didn't speak up.  I'll wait to see if any of them want to drop in now, and if not, I'll make an open call.


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

How much money does my martial artist have?

Thanks,
Keia


----------



## DrZombie

HELLOOOO

still playing, will get a character done this weekend, I promise.
Really


----------



## Dark Nemesis

Hello!  Keia mentioned that there might be an open spot for this game.  I thought I'd volunteer if there was.  ^_^

-DN


----------



## Festy_Dog

Hey Nemesis, you'd be good to have aboard. 

And Diedrik Carnard is now in the rogue's gallery.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Hello!  Keia mentioned that there might be an open spot for this game.  I thought I'd volunteer if there was.  ^_^
> 
> -DN



 Hi!  Apparently, Captain Tagon has dropped out, so there is indeed an open spot in the game.  Let me know if you have any questions about my weird races/classes/setting


----------



## Dark Nemesis

Thanks Festy_Dog!

All right!  Thanks Rystil!  I'll take a look and get back to you!

-DN


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hi!  Apparently, Captain Tagon has dropped out, so there is indeed an open spot in the game.  Let me know if you have any questions about my weird races/classes/setting



Don't ask about Rystil's weirdness in general though.  You don't want to make him angry


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't ask about Rystil's weirdness in general though.  You don't want to make him angry



 Yes.  And you won't like me when I'm angry...HULK SMASH!!!


----------



## DrZombie

Rystel, one or two questions.
Could I change my class from gladiator to Martial Artist for the Tralgh? I was thinking a barbarian form of martial arts, with stunning fist being a knee in the groin (wich would stun the average male for quite a bit), and head-butting and earbiting replacing the more traditional japanese stylish attacks. Can I use martial arts feats from oriental adventures and Rokugan?

For the Lacerta I was thinking of Shaman. Where do I find the totems?

I'm in the middle of moving house. Most of my books are packed. What is the first level of giant?.

Oooh, and yes. Rystal Arden vaguely rings a bell, I just lost the context, I think. Is it from a book? I keep thinking Terry Pratchett, but that's Ridcully Mustrum..


----------



## Rystil Arden

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Rystel, one or two questions.
> Could I change my class from gladiator to Martial Artist for the Tralgh? I was thinking a barbarian form of martial arts, with stunning fist being a knee in the groin (wich would stun the average male for quite a bit), and head-butting and earbiting replacing the more traditional japanese stylish attacks. Can I use martial arts feats from oriental adventures and Rokugan?
> 
> For the Lacerta I was thinking of Shaman. Where do I find the totems?
> 
> I'm in the middle of moving house. Most of my books are packed. What is the first level of giant?.
> 
> Oooh, and yes. Rystal Arden vaguely rings a bell, I just lost the context, I think. Is it from a book? I keep thinking Terry Pratchett, but that's Ridcully Mustrum..



 Hmm...I made Rystil Arden up, so I think it isn't from anywhere except my Telepath PC.  

As for a Shaman, Unleashed is a shaman as well, and as he can tell you, you just make up some spirits for yourself and I'll help you negotiate any pacts (hotmail doesn't save my outgoing messages or I'd quote you from the messagesI sent unleashed)

For the Tralg--the Martial Artist class is only for Larakese (or rarely Larakese-trained) oriental-style disciplined martial arts (and they are allowed to use selected OA and maybe Rokugan (don't own it) feats if you request and let me look over the feat first).  I would still posit that the Gladiator class is the best (and perhaps only) choice for the untraditional style of unarmed combat you desire.  

Either way, let me know and we'll work it out


----------



## unleashed

Rystil, I'll compile all the stuff you sent me for Shaman and email it to your hotmail.  

Done.   

Edit: I'd consider using the gmail, but I don't know the exact address.


----------



## Bront

Or you can use his new gmail account


----------



## Bront

Ristil, any chance you have a timeline you were hoping to get this (and possibly other) adventures started by?  That might kick up the character creation a bit, since currently there is no incentive to get them done soon since there is no tenitive start date.


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, this game has all the classes ready for everybody, so hopefully everyone will finish by Wednesday so we can start.  Sound fair?


----------



## Bront

Sounds like a plan 

BTW, I'd still like to see the runemaiden


----------



## DrZombie

If you can give me some stats for te one level of giant i need to take, I'll be fine.


----------



## Bront

Zombie, should be in the Monster Manual in the back.

D8 HD, 3/4 BAB, Good Fort Save, 2 SP per level (x4 for first), Low Light vision, Simple and Martial weapon proficiency.

Not sure of the racial skill list.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, this game has all the classes ready for everybody, so hopefully everyone will finish by Wednesday so we can start.  Sound fair?




Works for me, but then I'm ready for all your games.


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

How much is blessed jade for a Katana?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> How much is blessed jade for a Katana?
> 
> Keia



 2000 Gold, barely managing to avoid the 3000 cost for two-handed weapons by virtue of its edge-case status


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 2000 Gold, barely managing to avoid the 3000 cost for two-handed weapons by virtue of its edge-case status




Is a jade weapon already masterwork, or do you need to buy that as well?

Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Is a jade weapon already masterwork, or do you need to buy that as well?
> 
> Thanks!
> Keia



 Automatically counts as masterwork for free

~Rystil


----------



## Keia

Okay,

Yuriko is ready in the R/G,  I added Jade to my katana and finished the prior history stuff.

Keia


----------



## Bront

Question, how many experience points should we have?  Some people have 7820, some have 8000, and some have 6000.  We're 4th, so 6000 is correct, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Question, how many experience points should we have?  Some people have 7820, some have 8000, and some have 6000.  We're 4th, so 6000 is correct, right?



 Everyone who didn't pick 6000 is correct (sorry Bront, or maybe not sorry because you should be happier with more XP ).  How is that possible?  I gave you guys halfway to level 5 worth of xp to muddle around, to be fair to players with item creation feats.  So 7820 means they burned some XP on something


----------



## Bront

Ahh, I was unaware of this.  Hense, why I asked


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, I was unaware of this.  Hense, why I asked



 No worries.  I just hate being the wizard who either 

a) Can't make items because the GM says the party started exactly at level X

or

b) Gets away with not paying XP for the items because the GM says the party started exactly at level X


----------



## Dark Nemesis

All right!  I was leaning toward running an Eldrich Infiltrator, if that is okay.  I tried my hand at rolling up stats, and here's what I got...    http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=107397

-DN


----------



## unleashed

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> All right!  I was leaning toward running an Eldrich Infiltrator, if that is okay.  I tried my hand at rolling up stats, and here's what I got...    http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=107397
> 
> -DN




You should be using 4d6.takeHighest(3) instead of just 4d6 for stat rolling, mainly to get rid of the extremely difficult math.   

Well your stat rolls (15, 15, 14, 13, 11, 11, 7), with all the difficult math done  , meet Rystil's minimum requirements even if you drop a 15 (a net bonus of +2 or higher and a 15 or higher), so they're a viable set.

Of course Rystil may punish you and make you to roll again, because you didn't roll a d20 first and wait for confirmation to roll your stats. The punishment wouldn't hurt too badly though.


----------



## Bront

That's not a horid stat set, but definately not a great one.


----------



## Keia

I'm thinking without the d20 (not needed now with the name known), and the 4d6 issue (who knows - they might have rolled different) she ought to try again for something better. 

Plus . . . all of those odd numbers.  Blech! 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm thinking without the d20 (not needed now with the name known), and the 4d6 issue (who knows - they might have rolled different) she ought to try again for something better.
> 
> Plus . . . all of those odd numbers.  Blech!
> 
> Keia



 I will use my evil powers to force her to roll again because of those issues (besides, two 15s and then a set of mediocre rolls are the worst possible thing that qualifies for my rules ).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> All right!  I was leaning toward running an Eldrich Infiltrator, if that is okay.  I tried my hand at rolling up stats, and here's what I got...    http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=107397
> 
> -DN



 Oh, and an Eldritch Infiltrator sounds great.  Not only lots of fun, but such a perfect choice for this adventure (Hmm...though also could be good for Diplomatic Immunity--but not Viridian Plague) that if you had selected the class before I divided the groups, I'd have put you in here


----------



## Dark Nemesis

All right, I'll try my luck, and roll again.  I thought I already had set it to take the highest three.  It's not a good day when you're outwitted by a dice roller.    

-DN


----------



## Rystil Arden

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> All right, I'll try my luck, and roll again.  I thought I already had set it to take the highest three.  It's not a good day when you're outwitted by a dice roller.
> 
> -DN



 Invisible Castle is very tricksy--sometimes it tricks people into accidentally rolling seven d6 and taking the highest 3


----------



## Dark Nemesis

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=107521

 

While we're on the subject, what are the rules for minimun dice rolls?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=107521
> 
> 
> 
> While we're on the subject, what are the rules for minimun dice rolls?



 WOW!  Those were the worst rolls I've ever seen in my life (if you drop the 15).  The rules are that after dropping (so canny rollers drop the high stat for this) if you don't have a 15 or above or your net bonus added together is not at least +2, you're hopeless.  Your net bonus was -10, congrats and roll again!


----------



## Dark Nemesis

All right!  Now that I know that, I'm off!  *rolls up sleeves*  This may take awhile.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> All right!  Now that I know that, I'm off!  *rolls up sleeves*  This may take awhile.



 Okey dokey.  By the way, I noticed her name was Talia.  Its fine, but I'll point out that Dolathi usually have names that are insubstantial nouns, like Melody, Amity, Eloquence, etc.  Nothing stopping you from using Talia though, or from having Talia be the name of her favourite cover identity


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey.  By the way, I noticed her name was Talia.  Its fine, but I'll point out that Dolathi usually have names that are insubstantial nouns, like Melody, Amity, Eloquence, etc.  Nothing stopping you from using Talia though, or from having Talia be the name of her favourite cover identity




I have ine named Kirkesh, but that was more because I wanted one that sort of blended togeather and could be either male of female (depending on the mood).

Not bad second roll by the way, but you could drop the 18 and try again if you don't like it DN.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I have ine named Kirkesh, but that was more because I wanted one that sort of blended togeather and could be either male of female (depending on the mood).
> 
> Not bad second roll by the way, but you could drop the 18 and try again if you don't like it DN.



 I guess I didn't notice for yours...it took me two tries to notice for Talia.  Really its not a hard and fast rule or anything, more of one of those suggestions that you can feel perfectly free to ignore.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess I didn't notice for yours...it took me two tries to notice for Talia.  Really its not a hard and fast rule or anything, more of one of those suggestions that you can feel perfectly free to ignore.



Consider it ignored then 

We just waiting on DN then to start?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Consider it ignored then
> 
> We just waiting on DN then to start?



 DN and Dr.Zombie and then we're definitely ready to rumble


----------



## Bront

Cool 

How are the other ones shaping up?  I know I've been looking to find the Runemistress so I can fool around with making one, and possibly playing one if there's an open spot.


----------



## Bront

Bront said:
			
		

> I know I've been looking to find the Runemistress so I can fool around with making one



You know, that didn't sound right


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> How are the other ones shaping up?  I know I've been looking to find the Runemistress so I can fool around with making one, and possibly playing one if there's an open spot.



 Well, we have a goodly number of the characters in.  I really need to finish Spellsworn and Animist though because each of the games needs one of those classes still before they can start.  I'm so sad that someone threw away all the papers and forced me to rewrite these 

Anyways, Runemaiden comes right after those (I guess Runemistress is like a combination of Runemaiden and the evil Runetemptress )


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Not bad second roll by the way, but you could drop the 18 and try again if you don't like it DN.




Ah, I just checked them.  No penalty stats and an 18.  Pretty good.  But you're right that it can still be rerolled if the 18 is dropped.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I really need to finish Spellsworn and *Animist * though because each of the games needs one of those classes still before they can start.



Umm, could that be me?    

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Umm, could that be me?
> 
> Keia



 Nahhhh...couldn't be!


----------



## Dark Nemesis

Okay, I think we have a winner!  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=107949

Unfortunately, I have to leave for work shortly, but if Rystil approves, I'll build my character and have it posted tomorrow evening.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Okay, I think we have a winner!  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=107949
> 
> Unfortunately, I have to leave for work shortly, but if Rystil approves, I'll build my character and have it posted tomorrow evening.



 Looking good DN.  You even wound up with a higher point buy after dropping the 18 and trying again--good gamble!


----------



## Dark Nemesis

Thanks, Rystil!  If igured after my initial roll, my luck could only improve!    

-DN


----------



## Rystil Arden

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Thanks, Rystil!  If igured after my initial roll, my luck could only improve!
> 
> -DN



 I'd say it was after the second roll with all the 4s and 6s that it could only go up


----------



## Bront

Nice.  Kind of flat, but nothing low is good.  Should be fairly well rounded


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, we have a goodly number of the characters in.  I really need to finish Spellsworn and Animist though because each of the games needs one of those classes still before they can start.  I'm so sad that someone threw away all the papers and forced me to rewrite these
> 
> Anyways, Runemaiden comes right after those (I guess Runemistress is like a combination of Runemaiden and the evil Runetemptress )



I though you had it listed as both on the encyclopedia.  Oh well.  Don't matter, anything will be fun.

Dr Zombie, how you coming?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I though you had it listed as both on the encyclopedia.  Oh well.  Don't matter, anything will be fun.
> 
> Dr Zombie, how you coming?



 I listed Runetemptress, but I shouldn't have said Runemistress unless I made a mistake


----------



## DrZombie

Bront said:
			
		

> Dr Zombie, how you coming?




Well, I'm having problems... All my books are packed because I'm moving house next weekend, one of my collegues is the proud father of a newborn son since yesterday so he's on paternity leave, so I'm taking over his on-calls, and my wife is eight months pregnant so I'm doing a lot more in the house, and take care of my untiring 2-year old son. Pfff.
So either I bow out of this one, or I can ask someone to create my character (Bront?).
Posting ingame isn't a problem, but having enough time to create a character is.

So It's up to you guys, really.


----------



## sophist

This time I had a bicycle crash .. too much speed and some loose stones. But now I can cycle again (don't have much choce there) without pain, so this weekend I will catch up and next week will be back to normal.


----------



## Dark Nemesis

The character is just about built, and posted to the rogue's gallery for Rystil's approval.  All that remains is the gear!  

-DN


----------



## Bront

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Well, I'm having problems... All my books are packed because I'm moving house next weekend, one of my collegues is the proud father of a newborn son since yesterday so he's on paternity leave, so I'm taking over his on-calls, and my wife is eight months pregnant so I'm doing a lot more in the house, and take care of my untiring 2-year old son. Pfff.
> So either I bow out of this one, or I can ask someone to create my character (Bront?).
> Posting ingame isn't a problem, but having enough time to create a character is.
> 
> So It's up to you guys, really.



I can build it if you want (Did you already roll your stat block?) and bounce it off you, or at least get enough done you should be able to do the rest yourself.  Up to you and Rystil though


----------



## Rystil Arden

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> The character is just about built, and posted to the rogue's gallery for Rystil's approval.  All that remains is the gear!
> 
> -DN



 Okey dokey, looks good!  A few things, most of which don't change anything much--

1) I would imagine she would take her feats in the opposite order because you can't use Empower Spell at level 1 

2) Spell Focus needs a school yet, and Harmony/Talia needs a spell list.

3) Cool, now we have a Harmony and a Melody in different games.  The races of Harmonians and Melodians will be amused 

4) Talia's typical form: what race is it?  It seems like a Rowaini with a very distinctively different eye colour.  If Harmony's parents were both Dolathi, then it would make sense that she might have some quirks in her usual form, or she could have adopted silver eyes because she thought they were pretty 

5) You get 25000 credits to spend.  Most adventuring gear costs 2x as much in Eldiz, but things from specific worlds (like Altanian Spellcrystal) runs at triple price, and things like food cost 10x as much since they are basically all imported.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I can build it if you want (Did you already roll your stat block?) and bounce it off you, or at least get enough done you should be able to do the rest yourself. Up to you and Rystil though



OK by me if you both agree


----------



## Bront

Stat Rolls 
Used the same account I've been using for this sort of thing, so you can see all past rolls.

Set 1:
10,10,12,11,17,7,12
Drop the 17, reroll (Ugly)

Set 2:
6,10,8,10,13,17,17
Drop a 17, reroll (Net Bonus of +1)

Set 3:
14,13,9,16,11,9,14
Hrmm... drop the 16, reroll.

Set 4:
17,17,14,17,13,17,12
    Um, I think I'll drop the 12.   

You can thank me later Dr


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Stat Rolls
> Used the same account I've been using for this sort of thing, so you can see all past rolls.
> 
> Set 1:
> 10,10,12,11,17,7,12
> Drop the 17, reroll (Ugly)
> 
> Set 2:
> 6,10,8,10,13,17,17
> Drop a 17, reroll (Net Bonus of +1)
> 
> Set 3:
> 14,13,9,16,11,9,14
> Hrmm... drop the 16, reroll.
> 
> Set 4:
> 17,17,14,17,13,17,12
> Um, I think I'll drop the 12.
> 
> You can thank me later Dr



 63 Point Buy!  Egads, that's like what BS's Tralg rolled.  This is gonna be trouble


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 63 Point Buy!  Egads, that's like what BS's Tralg rolled.  This is gonna be trouble



That is truly impressive - one of those not to be believed unless seen.  Course having great stats then means that you'll probably be cursed in some way.  Happened to one of mine like that . . . never rolled a number greater than like 7 until he died.  It was amazingly sad.  Haven't used his name again - just in case it was the name.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> That is truly impressive - one of those not to be believed unless seen.  Course having great stats then means that you'll probably be cursed in some way.  Happened to one of mine like that . . . never rolled a number greater than like 7 until he died.  It was amazingly sad.  Haven't used his name again - just in case it was the name.
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, maybe it _was_ the name.  Sometimes, its the player--we have one who always gets insanely lucky rolls, but they're my dice and such, so its not like he's cheating


----------



## DrZombie

Bront said:
			
		

> You can thank me later Dr




Thank yoou bront. I hope you guys don't mind. I just don't have time to make a char right now. Thanks again.


----------



## Bront

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Thank yoou bront. I hope you guys don't mind. I just don't have time to make a char right now. Thanks again.



I love doing this.  I'll post it here at some point, you can write up the background and tweek as needed.

Hope to have it done by tomorow night, but I do have to prep for my FtF game starting tomorw, so might not be till Monday.


----------



## Bront

Tralgs get any other racial abilities other than being large and those granted by the Giant Racial dice?

Also, what are Tralk's Racial skills?

Also, how much cash and what are the spending issues?

Gladiator bonuses to AC work in armor as do all other monk abilities, right?  How about weapons and furry of blows?

Gladiators considered Monks for the Stunning Fist Feat?

Rage feats apply to Battle's Euphoria?  (Particularly Intimidating Rage(CW), lets you get a free intimidate on one chosen enemy, and enemy remains shaken for duration of the rage)

How is Roundabout Kick for a feat (CW), needs Str 15, Imp Unarmed, and Power Attack, if you crit on an unarmed attack, you get an extra attack at the same BAB against the same opponent?  Acceptable?

Do Gladiators get the Ki strikes for DR penitriation with unarmed?

Is there any end to me editing this post to add questions? 

HP btw 9,3,5 (becomes 9,6,6)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Answered in order:

Yes, Tralg gets Incredible Hardiness (double Con bonus to HP at level 1) and Light Sensitivity (Dazzled in Bright Light for -1 to attack rolls and Spot checks).

The racial skills of Giant are rather nebulous in the Monster Manual, but I would be OK if you just used the same set as the ogre has.

For cash and spending issues, I don't really know where you're buying.  Tralg are from Scandaj, but Gladiators are not, so you may have been abducted and then buy from a different area.

Gladiators keep their monkish abilities in light armour and they can flurry with any weapon they are proficient from the class.

Gladiators can use Stunning Fist as monks

Rage feats do not apply to Battle Euphoria.  It is not rage.  Conversely, rage stacks with Battle's Euphoria.

I'd say Roundabout Kick is quite reasonable assuming you don't also have a spell you're going to pull out that makes your unarmed strikes keen or something 

Gladiators do not say they get Ki Strike, thus they do not.

Yes, the end is here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 63 Point Buy!  Egads, that's like what BS's Tralg rolled.  This is gonna be trouble




Actually it’s far better than what I had...  Far, far, better.  

Have fun!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The racial skills of Giant are rather nebulous in the Monster Manual, but I would be OK if you just used the same set as the ogre has.
> 
> For cash and spending issues, I don't really know where you're buying.  Tralg are from Scandaj, but Gladiators are not, so you may have been abducted and then buy from a different area.
> 
> Rage feats do not apply to Battle Euphoria.  It is not rage.  Conversely, rage stacks with Battle's Euphoria.
> 
> I'd say Roundabout Kick is quite reasonable assuming you don't also have a spell you're going to pull out that makes your unarmed strikes keen or something



Racial skills are different per race actualy, that's why it's not listed under the racial HD.  Ogres will work fine.  They're just large if I remember right (Tralgs), so I'll have to adjust the weapons and such.

Assume he was abducted and either broke free, earned his release, or was released for some other reason.  Dr Zombie has the final input on that though.  I'm just crunching numbers.

Ok, then can you take the equivilent rage feats and have them apply to Euphoria?  The Intimidate one seemed interesting, but if not, no big deal.  Other rage feats do things like let you increase the number of times you can do it per day, or other such things.  I'm sure I can find other things to do with feats though.

Those are epic feats unfortunately   I'm sure maybe he might find a way to do it eventualy, but at that point it won't seem so big a deal.  I though it was a fun stack with Cleave (Attack for a crit, attack again and go down, attack again, all on one attack.  Unlikely, but possable.  But, given how unlikely, seemed fairly reasonable.).  Still, since he might be using a weapon too, not sure if I'll be using it.  I have some... interesting ideas.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually it’s far better than what I had...  Far, far, better.
> 
> Have fun!



I wish I could steal that roll.  Oh well, it's been fun creating the character with it so far, especialy with all the Tralg Stat penalties.


----------



## Bront

Here's what I have so far.  (Sblocked for your convenience)
[sblock]
	
	




		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] 
[B]Class:[/B] Gladiator 3
[B]Race:[/B] Tralg
[B]Size:[/B] Large
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] 
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 21 +5 (13)     [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 8000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (17)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 49 (1d8+3d12+20)
[B]Con:[/B] 19 +4 (17)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +12    [B]Natural Reach:[/B] 10'
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (14)     [B]Speed:[/B] 50'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (17)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1 (17)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2         

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +X    +2    -1    +2    +X    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +4          +9
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +2          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +2          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Unarmed                   +8      1d8+5      20x2
Guisarme(Reach 15-20')    +8      2d6+7      20x3
Longbow Comp              +5      2d6+5      20x3

[B]Languages:[/B] 

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Fury of Blows: Per monk at same level as Gladiator
AC Bonus: Per monk at same level as Gladiator
Unarmed Strike: Per monk at same level as Gladiator
Fast movement: Per monk at same level as Gladiator +10'
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge
Signature Move: 1/day Cha bonus to hit and dmg
Battle's Euphoria: 1/day, +2 all saves, +2 dodge to AC, +4 Cha, last 3 rounds +1 per Cha bonus

[B]Feats:[/B]
1: Power Attack
G1: Improved Unarmed Strike
G1: Cleave
3: Combat Reflexes
4: +1 Dex
G3: Roundabout Kick (If A Unarmed Crit is scored, Additional attack at same attack bonus)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance			   0    +2    +2    +4
Intimidate		   2    +1          +3
Jump			   5    +5    +10   +20
Listen			   4    +X          +X
Spot			   4    +X          +X
Tumble			   5    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] X'XX"
[B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
[B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
[B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX

*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX

FYI Zombie, I went for the Guisarme because you can trip with it, and since you can flurry with any weapon you're familiar with, you can flurry at 20' reach, anything 15-20' is threatened by your Guisarme, anything closer is threatened by your unarmed strike.  And with 2 extra AoO's, should be fun if anyone charges you [/sblock]

Missing Gear, and that's about it other than flavor Zombie needs to add.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Here's what I have so far.  (Sblocked for your convenience)
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]Name:[/B]
> [B]Class:[/B] Gladiator 3
> [B]Race:[/B] Tralg
> [B]Size:[/B] Large
> [B]Gender:[/B] Male
> [B]Alignment:[/B]
> [B]Deity:[/B]
> 
> [B]Str:[/B] 21 +5 (13)     [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 8000
> [B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (17)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 49 (1d8+3d12+20)
> [B]Con:[/B] 19 +4 (17)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +12    [B]Natural Reach:[/B] 10'
> [B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (14)     [B]Speed:[/B] 50'
> [B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (17)     [B]Init:[/B] +2
> [B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1 (17)     [B]ACP:[/B] -2
> 
> [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
> [B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +X    +2    -1    +2    +X    17
> [B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 17
> 
> [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
> [B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +4          +9
> [B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +2          +5
> [B]Will:[/B]                      3    +2          +5
> 
> [B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
> Unarmed                   +8      1d8+5      20x2
> Guisarme(Reach 15-20')    +8      2d6+7      20x3
> Longbow Comp              +5      2d6+5      20x3
> 
> [B]Languages:[/B]
> 
> [B]Abilities:[/B]
> Fury of Blows: Per monk at same level as Gladiator
> AC Bonus: Per monk at same level as Gladiator
> Unarmed Strike: Per monk at same level as Gladiator
> Fast movement: Per monk at same level as Gladiator +10'
> Evasion
> Uncanny Dodge
> Signature Move: 1/day Cha bonus to hit and dmg
> Battle's Euphoria: 1/day, +2 all saves, +2 dodge to AC, +4 Cha, last 3 rounds +1 per Cha bonus
> 
> [B]Feats:[/B]
> 1: Power Attack
> G1: Improved Unarmed Strike
> G1: Cleave
> 3: Combat Reflexes
> 4: +1 Dex
> G3: Roundabout Kick (If A Unarmed Crit is scored, Additional attack at same attack bonus)
> 
> [B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
> [B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
> Balance			   0    +2    +2    +4
> Intimidate		   2    +1          +3
> Jump			   5    +5    +10   +20
> Listen			   4    +X          +X
> Spot			   4    +X          +X
> Tumble			   5    +X          +X
> 
> [B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
> XXXX                     XXcp   XXlb
> XXXX                     XXsp   XXlb
> XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
> XXXX                     XXgp   XXlb
> [B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Money:[/B] XXgp XXsp XXcp
> 
> [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
> [B]Max Weight:[/B]               XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX   XXX
> 
> [B]Age:[/B] XX
> [B]Height:[/B] X'XX"
> [B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
> [B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
> [B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
> [B]Skin:[/B] XXXX
> 
> *Appearance:* XXXX
> 
> *Background:* XXXX
> 
> FYI Zombie, I went for the Guisarme because you can trip with it, and since you can flurry with any weapon you're familiar with, you can flurry at 20' reach, anything 15-20' is threatened by your Guisarme, anything closer is threatened by your unarmed strike.  And with 2 extra AoO's, should be fun if anyone charges you [/sblock]
> 
> Missing Gear, and that's about it other than flavor Zombie needs to add.



 The Guisarme should give him 15' reach, rather than 20'.  5' Base + 5' Large + 5' Reach


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Guisarme should give him 15' reach, rather than 20'.  5' Base + 5' Large + 5' Reach



I thought large reach weapons had an extra 5' of potential reach?  (This came up in a different game with an enlarged character using a spiked chain).  I still need gold and gear cost adjustments.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought large reach weapons had an extra 5' of potential reach?  (This came up in a different game with an enlarged character using a spiked chain).  I still need gold and gear cost adjustments.



 I'm almost certain that this is incorrect.  If it isn't so by the RAW (which I think it is), then I say it is in all of my games starting now .


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

Is this one about ready to go then?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Is this one about ready to go then?
> 
> Keia



 Just about


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just about



I really thought that 'PLague' would be first - but I think it's going to be this one.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I really thought that 'PLague' would be first - but I think it's going to be this one.
> 
> Keia



 Grrr....its all my fault for not finishing this stuff.  Time for self-flagellation until I do!


----------



## Keia

Nahhh, beating yourself takes too much time . . . we'll find somebody to beat you until it get's done . . . . 

Keia


----------



## sophist

For the old usenet feeling   
<<Quote:
<<Originally Posted by Keia
<<Rystil,
<<Is this one about ready to go then?
<<Keia
<
<RA:
<Just about

Seems I've been lucky to not miss anything.
Anything really wrong about my char in the RG? I'd like to turn to equipment.


----------



## Keia

so, who's closest in location to Rystil to commence the beatings?

Anyone . . . anyone . . . bueller?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just about



I still need money and rules for spending it for the gladiator so I can acuctualy spend it, then he should be all set.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm almost certain that this is incorrect.  If it isn't so by the RAW (which I think it is), then I say it is in all of my games starting now .




From the SRD.



> Reach Weapons
> Glaives, guisarmes, lances, longspears, ranseurs, spiked chains, and whips are reach weapons. A reach weapon is a melee weapon that allows its wielder to strike at targets that aren’t adjacent to him or her. Most reach double the wielder’s natural reach, meaning that a typical Small or Medium wielder of such a weapon can attack a creature 10 feet away, but not a creature in an adjacent square. A typical Large character wielding a reach weapon of the appropriate size can attack a creature 15 or 20 feet away, but not adjacent creatures or creatures up to 10 feet away.




However, if that's your house rule, that's fine.  I just wanted to make sure I had it right.


----------



## Bront

Bump.  Paging Rystil.  I need money and rules on spending it from the gladiator pits.   I'll have him finished up tonight then, and then Zombie can write a background 
Zombie, if you have any comments, they'd be appreciated.   I think he's fun.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Bump.  Paging Rystil.  I need money and rules on spending it from the gladiator pits.   I'll have him finished up tonight then, and then Zombie can write a background
> Zombie, if you have any comments, they'd be appreciated.   I think he's fun.



 OK, so...spending in Praetorian gladiator pits I guess.  You can use unleashed's guide to find the Praetorian weapon materials.  As for money, is this 3rd-level or 4th?  you'll have either 6750 or 10000 gold, which can buy magic weapons and armour for 75% of the usual price, all those weird Praetorian materials, and other magic for 150% the normal price.


----------



## Bront

4th level (3rd gladiator, 1 giant).

What are the weird praetorian materials again and costs?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> 4th level (3rd gladiator, 1 giant).
> 
> What are the weird praetorian materials again and costs?



 I know unleashed had those in his guide because his first character was Praetorian


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know unleashed had those in his guide because his first character was Praetorian



Ahh, those.  Cool.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, so...spending in Praetorian gladiator pits I guess.  You can use unleashed's guide to find the Praetorian weapon materials.  As for money, is this 3rd-level or 4th?  you'll have either 6750 or 10000 gold, which can buy magic weapons and armour for 75% of the usual price, all those weird Praetorian materials, and other magic for 150% the normal price.



150% for normal items (Non magic things like food, water, crowbars, etc)


----------



## Bront

Done   Go nuts Zombie (Quote it and pull it out of the sblock).

I left the reach in there for the Guisarme, if Rystil is houseruling it, then your reach is only 15' with it.

[sblock]


		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] 
[B]Class:[/B] Gladiator 3
[B]Race:[/B] Tralg
[B]Size:[/B] Large
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] 
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 21 +5 (13)     [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 8000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (17)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 49 (1d8+3d12+20)
[B]Con:[/B] 19 +4 (17)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +11    [B]Natural Reach:[/B] 10'
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (14)     [B]Speed:[/B] 50'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 15 +2 (17)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        
[B]Cha:[/B] 13 +1 (17)     [B]ACP:[/B] -1

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +X    +2    -1    +2    +X    19
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      5    +4          +9
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +2          +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +2          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Unarmed                   +7      1d8+5      20x2
Guisarme(Reach 10-15')+1  +8      2d6+8      20x3
Longbow Comp              +5      2d6+5      20x3
Dagger(10')              +7(4)    1d6+5     19-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B] 

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Incredible Hardiness (double Con bonus to HP at level 1)
Light Sensitivity (Dazzled in Bright Light for -1 to attack rolls and Spot checks).
Low Light Vision
Fury of Blows: Per monk at same level as Gladiator
AC Bonus: Per monk at same level as Gladiator
Unarmed Strike: Per monk at same level as Gladiator
Fast movement: Per monk at same level as Gladiator +10'
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge
Signature Move: 1/day Cha bonus to hit and dmg
Battle's Euphoria: 1/day, +2 all saves, +2 dodge to AC, +4 Cha, last 3 rounds +1 per Cha bonus

[B]Feats:[/B]
1: Power Attack
G1: Improved Unarmed Strike
G1: Cleave
3: Combat Reflexes
4: +1 Dex
G3: Roundabout Kick (If A Unarmed Crit is scored, Additional attack at same attack bonus)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance			   0    +2    +2    +4
Intimidate		   2    +1          +3
Jump			   5    +5    +10   +20
Listen			   4    +X          +X
Spot			   4    +X          +X
Tumble			   5    +X          +X

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Chain Shirt +2		3375	50	
Guisarme +1		1963.5	24	
Dagger			3	2	
MW Comp Longbow +5 Str	1350	12	
40 Arrows		8	12	

Handy Haversack		3000	4	
200 ft Rope		40	~20
7 days rations		7	~28
2 Waterskins		4	~32
Crowbar			4	~10
[B]Total Weight:[/B]104lb      [B]Money:[/B] 245 credits, 50 shiftcoins

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               306   612   920   920   4600

[B]Age:[/B] XX
[B]Height:[/B] X'XX"
[B]Weight:[/B] XXXlb
[B]Eyes:[/B] XXXX
[B]Hair:[/B] XXXX
[B]Skin:[/B] XXXX

*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Frankly, I think everyone will be happier with the Guisarme threatening 10 and 15 feet and having a blind spot only at 5 feet. First of all, this keeps his reach from being absurd based on the Tralg's height (I just don't see them threatening to a distance of over twice their height with these things--that'd be like those super-duper-long Macedonian spears that they used), and second, it keeps him from having a two square blind spot, which would mean that if an opponent stood next to him, he could not take a 5 foot step and attack, taking an AoO every time.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Frankly, I think everyone will be happier with the Guisarme threatening 10 and 15 feet and having a blind spot only at 5 feet. First of all, this keeps his reach from being absurd based on the Tralg's height (I just don't see them threatening to a distance of over twice their height with these things--that'd be like those super-duper-long Macedonian spears that they used), and second, it keeps him from having a two square blind spot, which would mean that if an opponent stood next to him, he could not take a 5 foot step and attack, taking an AoO every time.




Actualy, since he can use any of his apendages in his fury of blows/unarmed, he still threatens 5-10' with his unarmed strike even when weilding a one or two handed weapon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, since he can use any of his apendages in his fury of blows/unarmed, he still threatens 5-10' with his unarmed strike even when weilding a one or two handed weapon.



 Nevertheless, I will make that houserule and stick by it unflinchingly for the following reason:

I will not let a 1st-level fighter with a spiked chain and a 1st-level wizard casting enlarge person threaten everything in a 20-foot radius.  I simply refuse.  15 is still more than enough


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nevertheless, I will make that houserule and stick by it unflinchingly for the following reason:
> 
> I will not let a 1st-level fighter with a spiked chain and a 1st-level wizard casting enlarge person threaten everything in a 20-foot radius.  I simply refuse.  15 is still more than enough




As long as you're houseruling it, that's fine.  So a reach weapon in a large person's hand threatens 10-15?

BTW, that's why there is no base monk weapon that's a reach weapon, and the only way I've seen to get one involves at least 2 feats and a proficiency (Serpent's Strike from Eberron, lets you use a Longspear as a monk weapon, but you need proficiency and weapon focus longspear).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> As long as you're houseruling it, that's fine. So a reach weapon in a large person's hand threatens 10-15?
> 
> BTW, that's why there is no base monk weapon that's a reach weapon, and the only way I've seen to get one involves at least 2 feats and a proficiency (Serpent's Strike from Eberron, lets you use a Longspear as a monk weapon, but you need proficiency and weapon focus longspear).



I have absolutely no problem with a monk threatening both squares (by which I mean the reach square and the adjacent square at once), since a spiked-chain wielder can do it too. My problem is with the spiked-chain wielder, and my ruling for everyone else (including monk combos that duplicate the spiked-chain's power) is based on that as a baseline.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have absolutely no problem with a monk threatening both squares, since a spiked-chain wielder can do it too.  My problem is with the spiked-chain wielder, and my ruling for everyone else (including monk combos that duplicate the spiked-chain's power) is based on that as a baseline.



No problem.  I don't disagree with you, and thought it was pretty sick to have the huge reach.  The tralg should be quite fun as is, with a large reach, no vulnerable spaces, and lots of AoO's.  I would have liked to have gotten him Improved trip, but he's not smart enough to get combat expertise.  Oh well.  Zombie should enjoy him


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem.  I don't disagree with you, and thought it was pretty sick to have the huge reach.  The tralg should be quite fun as is, with a large reach, no vulnerable spaces, and lots of AoO's.  I would have liked to have gotten him Improved trip, but he's not smart enough to get combat expertise.  Oh well.  Zombie should enjoy him



 The real question is: who would win in a fight--Zombie's Tralg or your Swashbuckler?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The real question is: who would win in a fight--Zombie's Tralg or your Swashbuckler?




Good question.  The answer looks like it's my swashbucker, mostly by virtue of the extra non-racial level, but it would be close.  The gladiator has a significant advantage in reach, we're about even on mobility (I'm a bit bouncier, but he's faster), and he's got battle euphoria to help bump up his AC.  My swashbuckler hits a bit more often, and has a slightly better AC.  Damage wise, they're almost identical, with Doc getting an edge with the Guisarme, and I get an edge when he's next to me.  It may come down to HP, and he's got a lot more.  

If the Doc wants to make him hit harder/more often, he can swap the Wis and Str stats, but that drops his AC down to 17  (touch 11),  which could be a problem.  It also makes him vulnerable to mind spells.  However, he gets a bonus of +2 to hit, and +2-3 to damage (Depending on the weapon).  Another option is to change the L4 bonus to dex to a bonus to str, though that effects his combat reflexes a bit.  I've given him a template from which to play with.  He's got plenty of money to buy a few other items with, and he can always adjust the skills and stats to his liking, but hopefully that saved him a chunk of time by doing most of the work.

Right now he's fairly balanced in general makeup, and his bigest advantage, his reach, is played up by the reach weapon and the combat reflexes, so he might get 2 swipes at a normal opponent before they can even attack, and he can trip with the Guisarme.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, It was obviously a mistake to have dropped from the new games cause I thought they would have been started but I’m not asking back in but I would like to be officially added to the alternate list for this game...


----------



## Bront

With BS back, you might have enough people to reform that Amarathian game. (Yeah Runemaiden/temptress/mistress/dominatrix/whatever!)  I think you have one game that's overstuffed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> With BS back, you might have enough people to reform that Amarathian game. (Yeah Runemaiden/temptress/mistress/dominatrix/whatever!)  I think you have one game that's overstuffed.



 Hmmm...I could, but I need to finish those two classes first.  I keep having things that stop me from finishing :\  Hmm....I'd like to remake it some day, though...some day   It'll even have its own recruiting thread.  Wouldn't that be cool!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I could, but I need to finish those two classes first.  I keep having things that stop me from finishing :\  Hmm....I'd like to remake it some day, though...some day   It'll even have its own recruiting thread.  Wouldn't that be cool!




Yup 

Now get to work


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup
> 
> Now get to work



 I'm too lazy...I'm my own worst enemy


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm too lazy...I'm my own worst enemy




Can't the voices in your head encourage you?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Can't the voices in your head encourage you?



 Well the voices in my head are all my voice speaking my inner monologue aloud, so they have a conflict of interest here


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well the voices in my head are all my voice speaking my inner monologue aloud, so they have a conflict of interest here



Then why can I hear them?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Then why can I hear them?



 I dunno man, you must be insane


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno man, you must be insane



Am I? good, that explains a lot.


----------



## DrZombie

OK, here's the adjusted version (thanks a lot, Bront). More to follow later.


[sblock]


		Code:
	

[b]Name:[/b] Gaius "the Giant" Maximilianus
[b]Class:[/b] Gladiator 3
[b]Race:[/b] Tralg
[b]Size:[/b] Large
[b]Gender:[/b] Male
[b]Alignment:[/b] LN
[b]Deity:[/b] 
 
[b]Str:[/b] 25 +7 (17) [b]Level:[/b] 4 [b]XP:[/b] 8000
[b]Dex:[/b] 14 +2 (17) [b]BAB:[/b] +3 [b]HP:[/b] 44(1d8+3d12+10)
[b]Con:[/b] 17 +3 (13) [b]Grapple:[/b] +14 [b]Natural Reach:[/b] 10'
[b]Int:[/b] 10 +0 (14) [b]Speed:[/b] 50' 
[b]Wis:[/b] 15 +2 (17) [b]Init:[/b] +2 
[b]Cha:[/b] 13 +1 (17) [b]ACP:[/b] -1
 
[b]Base Armor Shld Dex Size Nat Misc Total[/b]
[b]Armor:[/b] 10 +6 +X +2 -1 +2 +X 19
[b]Touch:[/b] 13 [b]Flatfooted:[/b] 19
 
[b]Base Mod Misc Total[/b]
[b]Fort:[/b] 5 +4 +9
[b]Ref:[/b] 3 +2 +5
[b]Will:[/b] 3 +2 +5
 
[b]Weapon Attack Damage Critical[/b]
Unarmed +9 1d8+7 20x2
Guisarme(Reach 10-15')+1 +11 2d6+11 20x3
Longbow Comp +5 2d6+7 20x3
Dagger(10') +9(4) 1d6+7 19-20x2
Sunder(guisarme) +19 2d6+11 
Trip(guisarme) +11 (Str check vs med opp : +11)
[b]Languages:[/b] 
 
[b]Abilities:[/b] 
Incredible Hardiness (double Con bonus to HP at level 1)
Light Sensitivity (Dazzled in Bright Light for -1 to attack rolls and Spot checks).
Low Light Vision
Fury of Blows: Per monk at same level as Gladiator
AC Bonus: Per monk at same level as Gladiator
Unarmed Strike: Per monk at same level as Gladiator
Fast movement: Per monk at same level as Gladiator +10'
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge
Signature Move: 1/day Cha bonus to hit and dmg
Battle's Euphoria: 1/day, +2 all saves, +2 dodge to AC, +4 Cha, last 3 rounds +1 per Cha bonus
 
[b]Feats:[/b]
1: Power Attack
G1: Improved Unarmed Strike
G1: Cleave
3: Combat Reflexes
4: +1 Dex
G3:Improved Sunder 
 
[b]Skill Points:[/b] 16 [b]Max Ranks:[/b] 4/7
[b]Skills Ranks Mod Misc Total[/b]
Balance			 0 +2 +2 +4
Intimidate		 2 +1 +3
Jump			 5 +5 +10 +20
Listen			 4 +2 +6
Spot			 4 +2 +6
Tumble			 5 +2 +7
 
[b]Equipment: Cost Weight[/b]
Chain Shirt +2		3375	50	
Guisarme +1		1963.5	24	
Dagger			3	2	
MW Comp Longbow +7 Str	1550	12	
40 Arrows		8	12	
 
Handy Haversack		3000	4	
200 ft Rope		40	~20
7 days rations		7	~28
2 Waterskins		4	~32
Crowbar			4	~10
[b]Total Weight:[/b]104lb [b]Money:[/b] 45 credits, 50 shiftcoins
 
[b]Lgt Med Hvy Lift Push[/b]
[b]Max Weight:[/b] 532 1066 1600 1600 8000
 
[b]Age:[/b] 14
[b]Height:[/b] 10'10"
[b]Weight:[/b] 1052lb
[b]Eyes:[/b] Green/Blue
[b]Hair:[/b] Bald (White)
[b]Skin:[/b] Light red

*Appearance:* 
At 10'10" and over a thousand pounds of pure muscle he cuts an impressive figure. In the arena his height is accentuated by the helmet with a red horsehair mohawk and two tall curved horns.His arms and legs are usually left bare to show off his muscles.
Compared to other thralg he's handsome. Compared to humans he is odd. His face is slightly assymetrical, but wether that is because of his broken nose,the multitude of scars or his Tralg blood is hard to say.
The fact that he shaves his head only adds to the confusion.

*Personality:*
Gaius is a professional fighter, no more, no less. He doesn't like bragging or boasting, and is unimpressed by those who do. While not being very intelligent he lives and breathes battle. He knows his limits and strong points, and acts accordingly.
His one and only joy in life is battle. He only truly feels alive and free when he fights, when he hears the roar of the crowds, the screams of his opponents, and feels the thrill of adrenaline surging through his veins.
Strangely enough he is not, outside of the arena, a violent man or a sadist. For him they are two completely different worlds.

*Background:* 
"The Giant" has only vague recollections of where he was born. He was captured by slavers early in life, and sold to the gladiator stable of Martinus Oppidae at the age of four. He fought his first fight in the ring at age 8, moving on to real gladiator sport by the time he was twelve. He has been making a name for himself for the last few years, appearing more and more in the main arena, and getting a few headliners every now and then. His horsehair-and-horned helmet is beginning to become famous, as is his whirling guisarme-technique. His most spectacular move, the leaping jump followed my a massive downwards stroke, is almost unblockable and is the favorite of the jaded audience at the arena.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

DrZombie said:
			
		

> OK, here's the adjusted version (thanks a lot, Bront). More to follow later.




Your Con is wrong.  Tralgs get a +4 to their base number oh and he’s rather old for a Tralg also. (Just an FYI on the last part)


----------



## DrZombie

Thanks. That was quick.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Thanks. That was quick.



I looked at Bront's version and I had my own Tralg mostly done at one point in time...

Amazing rolls btw.  I cannot fathom making a character with them.  To be honest I think they might have been to good for my own tralg concept.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I looked at Bront's version and I had my own Tralg mostly done at one point in time...
> 
> Amazing rolls btw.  I cannot fathom making a character with them.  To be honest I think they might have been to good for my own tralg concept.




Tralgs are rough because they get SO many minuses.  

Now you hit harder (Yeah!).  I know some people don't like to sack Con, so I didn't.

Doh, I got the racial con bonus wrong, oh well.  You should have 44 HP (1d8+3d12+15).

Looks good Zombie, post it in the RG and we can start


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Tralgs are rough because they get SO many minuses.



This is true, though it can be a problem if they just shrug and ignore the mental stats entirely, focusing on maxing strength and murdering everything without regard for use of mental faculties


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Looks good Zombie, post it in the RG and we can start



Technically, we're waiting on a few itty bitty more finishing touches from Dark Nemesis, and then when she's done we can start


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This is true, though it can be a problem if they just shrug and ignore the mental stats entirely, focusing on maxing strength and murdering everything without regard for use of mental faculties




Yeah, but the Gladiator needs a somewhat decient Charisma and Wis, so doesn't work in that case.

BTW, It's still a fairly even fight between the two of us, since he's got a bit less saying power now, though he hits much harder.


----------



## Dark Nemesis

All done!  Sorry that took so long, Rystil.  I completely missed your post regarding the corrections.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> All done!  Sorry that took so long, Rystil.  I completely missed your post regarding the corrections.



 Sweet!  We're starting this game as soon as Keia gets back from Origins then! Thanks DN


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sweet!  We're starting this game as soon as Keia gets back from Origins then! Thanks DN



Woho!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Woho!



Hey sleepwalker, errr sleeptyper.  Check your AIM.  (I left you a message)


----------



## Bront

I'm at work, my AIM is at home, so might be kind of hard.  I'll get it when I get home (Should be about 9 AM Central).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm at work, my AIM is at home, so might be kind of hard.  I'll get it when I get home (Should be about 9 AM Central).




Bah... Here's another link.  Remember us talking about redoing RA's tables and class descriptions?  Well here ya go:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2373032&postcount=332


----------



## Bront

Nicely done.  All you need to do now is sort the pages in Alphabetical order to make it easy to find.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Nicely done.  All you need to do now is sort the pages in Alphabetical order to make it easy to find.



Yeah, I got two left and then I will do that.  Then it’s off to do the MS word parts.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I got two left and then I will do that.  Then it’s off to do the MS word parts.




Hopefully you can make those a bit clearer, and add things in like the normal abilities that are listed in the SRD.  Shouldn't be too hard though.

Now, if only Rystil would finish the classes in any format...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Hopefully you can make those a bit clearer, and add things in like the normal abilities that are listed in the SRD.  Shouldn't be too hard though.




No it shouldn't be, most of it will be in the SRD and will just need a copy and paste with some edits...  



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Now, if only Rystil would finish the classes in any format...




Unfortunately I'm not that good of a miracle worker.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No it shouldn't be, most of it will be in the SRD and will just need a copy and paste with some edits...



  Yup, got to love the SRD.


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I'm not that good of a miracle worker.



  Don't your mod powers help?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, got to love the SRD.




Amen brother. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Don't your mod powers help?




Well if you want me to edit one of his posts then yeah, but I cannot make the class for him...  Only the King of Slackers can.  (DT should be real quite this weekend, he should have time this weekend.)


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sweet!  We're starting this game as soon as Keia gets back from Origins then! Thanks DN



[nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> [nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]



 Not yet--its a weekend-long thing


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not yet--its a weekend-long thing



[nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]  

(Yes, I know, just being a pest  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> [nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]
> 
> (Yes, I know, just being a pest  )



 Heh.  No worries.  Looks like the doggie is going to die unless Jdvn1 can save him


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh.  No worries.  Looks like the doggie is going to die unless Jdvn1 can save him



[nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]  

I don't qualify for the Render-rider PRC yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> [nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]
> 
> I don't qualify for the Render-rider PRC yet.



 You are forever banned from the Render-Rider PrC if you kill this render.  Just like if you kill unicorns, you can't be a Unicorn-Rider


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You are forever banned from the Render-Rider PrC if you kill this render.  Just like if you kill unicorns, you can't be a Unicorn-Rider



[nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]  

I think I fail on the virginal woman part too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> [nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]
> 
> I think I fail on the virginal woman part too.



 Is Cade a virgin?  If so, then the rest can be fixed with a Girdle of Femininity


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is Cade a virgin?  If so, then the rest can be fixed with a Girdle of Femininity



[nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]  

Doesn't the Girdle fix that too?  You've never had your femininity deflowered at that point...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> [nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]
> 
> Doesn't the Girdle fix that too?  You've never had your femininity deflowered at that point...



 Well its theoretically possible for a girl to not be deflowered after engaging in nonvirginal acts, but I would rule that even if that part wasn't broken, you would still be unicorn ineligible


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well its theoretically possible for a girl to not be deflowered after engaging in nonvirginal acts, but I would rule that even if that part wasn't broken, you would still be unicorn ineligible



[nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]  

Unicorn ineligible?  Sounds like a tax term.

I wonder if my runemaiden/dominatrix/mistress/tempress/waitress/whatever could have a Unimole she rides or something like that...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> [nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]
> 
> Unicorn ineligible?  Sounds like a tax term.
> 
> I wonder if my runemaiden/dominatrix/mistress/tempress/waitress/whatever could have a Unimole she rides or something like that...



 Wait, a mole with a horn?  That'd be cool!  What about a subterranean Black Unicorn?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, a mole with a horn?  That'd be cool!  What about a subterranean Black Unicorn?



[nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]   

Are those evil?  If not, it could be cool


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> [nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]
> 
> Are those evil?  If not, it could be cool



 I've seen some Black Unicorns (like in FR) that are evil and some that are not.  It depends on who does the D&D translation.  Since it would be me in this case, then I say that they are mostly not evil but some of them are


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've seen some Black Unicorns (like in FR) that are evil and some that are not.  It depends on who does the D&D translation.  Since it would be me in this case, then I say that they are mostly not evil but some of them are



She'd definately need the non-evil ones.  Would nymphs qualify as virginal though?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> She'd definately need the non-evil ones.  Would nymphs qualify as virginal though?



Yes, but probably not for long...  There morals are pretty much different than anything else out there and based upon what RA and I talked about I would imagine coming of age would be a large ceremony filled with lots of happy sisters.   (if you catch my drift.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> She'd definately need the non-evil ones.  Would nymphs qualify as virginal though?



 Sure, they just have their nymphly sisters, which wouldn't count, so most nymph would be, especially Lampaids, who pretty much never have any contact with offworld men because they live in such a hard-to-reach place (and they have much less contact with other nymph sisters as well).


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, they just have their nymphly sisters, which wouldn't count, so most nymph would be, especially Lampaids, who pretty much never have any contact with offworld men because they live in such a hard-to-reach place (and they have much less contact with other nymph sisters as well).



So virginal = no male contact as far as you're concerned?  Or are nymphs just magicly always somewhat inocent and virginal no matter what?


----------



## Bront

BTW, I almost forgot...

[nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So virginal = no male contact as far as you're concerned?  Or are nymphs just magicly always somewhat inocent and virginal no matter what?



 I'd say the male contact as far as unicorns are concerned.  I see no reason why unicorns would refuse to associate with innocent, pleasure-loving fey--I mean, they aren't Lawful Good pleasure-is-evil curmudgeons or something


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd say the male contact as far as unicorns are concerned.  I see no reason why unicorns would refuse to associate with innocent, pleasure-loving fey--I mean, they aren't Lawful Good pleasure-is-evil curmudgeons or something





Interesting but not that far out there...  I don’t really see it like that though a female can corrupt another female just as well as a man could.  (She just cannot become pregnant and it doesn’t say mother’s need not apply.)

Of course I would probably give nymphs an free ride when it comes to a unicorn even after having a male partner cause well they never see their actions as wrong and hence never lose their innocents.

Now if one becomes married, which implies only one partner, then I would say that they lose their innocents.

Edit: Of course my opinion doesn't really matter...  I'm just tossing another idea out.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd say the male contact as far as unicorns are concerned.  I see no reason why unicorns would refuse to associate with innocent, pleasure-loving fey--I mean, they aren't Lawful Good pleasure-is-evil curmudgeons or something



[nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]  

That could be an interesting subcontext to the dedicated but insanely lonely rune-lady I had sort of worked out.

[nag] BTW, when you going to post more classes? [/nag]


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Interesting but not that far out there...  I don’t really see it like that though a female can corrupt another female just as well as a man could.  (She just cannot become pregnant and it doesn’t say mother’s need not apply.)
> 
> Of course I would probably give nymphs an free ride when it comes to a unicorn even after having a male partner cause well they never see their actions as wrong and hence never lose their innocents.
> 
> Now if one becomes married, which implies only one partner, then I would say that they lose their innocents.
> 
> Edit: Of course my opinion doesn't really matter...  I'm just tossing another idea out.



[nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]  

I agree with your logic here, which was why I asked.  Just seeing as how from what you've said, Nymphs see things differently and don't view sex as anything other than an act of love and sharing, and pretty much in the same light as breathing from what I can tell, it wouldn't corrupt one unless their views on sex became corupted.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I agree with this.  I guess I wasn't saying that only males and not females could corrupt a Nymph as much as that pleasure with Sisters will never corrupt a Nymph


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree with this.  I guess I wasn't saying that only males and not females could corrupt a Nymph as much as that pleasure with Sisters will never corrupt a Nymph



[nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]  

I ment more agreeing with the free ride thing, but yes.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> [nag] Is he back yet? [/nag]
> 
> I ment more agreeing with the free ride thing, but yes.



 Oh, well that too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, well that too




Is that your admission to being wrong?


----------



## Bront

BTW, I started A Blossoming Strife thread.  Seems a bit more appropriate spot for this discussion, especialy when it may be about my next character


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Is that your admission to being wrong?




Nope, but I will admit I wasn't quite holding the position I seemed to be based on the way I said it--you put it much more eloquently than I, and Bront perhaps said it best: 







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Nymphs see things differently and don't view sex as anything other than an act of love and sharing, and pretty much in the same light as breathing from what I can tell, it wouldn't corrupt one unless their views on sex became corupted.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, but I will admit I wasn't quite holding the position I seemed to be based on the way I said it--you put it much more eloquently than I, and Bront perhaps said it best:




Yeah! I'm eloquent!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah! I'm eloquent!



 I didn't say that--BS was eloquent, but you were just the best


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah! I'm eloquent!



Cute too!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't say that--BS was eloquent, but you were just the best



Oh well Bront your scary knight avatar is still cute.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't say that--BS was eloquent, but you were just the best



See BS?  Rystil likes me better


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> See BS?  Rystil likes me better



 I just said I liked that one blurb from you better--I try to treat all my players fairly and equally


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cute too!



I Am?






(BTW, I'm the one that's not William Shatner)


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh well Bront your scary knight avatar is still cute.



Thanks


----------



## Rystil Arden

Why are you talking on the phone with that bottled water?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why are you talking on the phone with that bottled water?



Wrong me also 

Hey, that was a fun weekend.  I got to shoot at Shatner.  It was cool.  (I did interview him too)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Wrong me also
> 
> Hey, that was a fun weekend.  I got to shoot at Shatner.  It was cool.  (I did interview him too)



 Oh I know, just teasing.  Clearly you are the guy in the red shirt.  I'm guessing Shatner took that as a cue that you were going to be shot quickly in the paintball game?


----------



## Bront

This was the day before picture.  He was wearing bright blue and I was in black the next day.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> (BTW, I'm the one that's not William Shatner)




I as going to say wow you look like Captain Kirk... but maybe not.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I as going to say wow you look like Captain Kirk... but maybe not.




No, I'm WAY too tall.


----------



## Keia

No, I'm not back yet . . . 

Keia
_Sunday late return_


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> No, I'm not back yet . . .
> 
> Keia
> _Sunday late return_



 Don't worry Keia, we'll wait for ya--it'll be worth it


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't worry Keia, we'll wait for ya--it'll be worth it




Well, I anticipate a 7:00pm EST return,  I'll have some free time . . . then family stuff till around 10:00pm and I'll be free again to post.  So if you want to post intros or whatever, that's my time frame.

KEia


----------



## Bront

Rystil, give us a link whenever you start us off


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Rystil, give us a link whenever you start us off




Wow, and I thought I was merciless…


----------



## Keia

Ummm . . . you are BS . . . you are!    

Keia


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, and I thought I was merciless…



I notice it took you only 2 minutes to respond 

Actualy, I simply wanted a link so I didn't miss it on accident.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I notice it took you only 2 minutes to respond




Yeah, I stopped to spell check it. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I simply wanted a link so I didn't miss it on accident.




I see, well I guess you are not BS Jr. after all.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I notice it took you only 2 minutes to respond
> 
> Actualy, I simply wanted a link so I didn't miss it on accident.



 You won't miss it (I hope )


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You won't miss it (I hope )



Cool 

*Goes off to buy BBQ stuff*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> *Goes off to buy BBQ stuff*



 Have fun with your BBQ!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Have fun with your BBQ!



Fortunately, it's not till tomorow, but I'm all preped now


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Fortunately, it's not till tomorow, but I'm all preped now



OK, well I'm going to sleep soon


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, well I'm going to sleep soon



I guess that's allowable.


----------



## Bront

*Bribes Rystil with grilled burgers, hot dogs, polish sausages, italian sausages, baked beans.*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> *Bribes Rystil with grilled burgers, hot dogs, polish sausages, italian sausages, baked beans.*



 ::Is tired after July 4th, but will start tomorrow if he can::

 Sorry


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ::Is tired after July 4th, but will start tomorrow if he can::
> 
> Sorry



I was just bribing you with food because I could.  I understand and didn't expect much today.  (I'm all out of wack sleep wise, hoping to get back on a 2nd/3rd shift schedule)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ::Is tired after July 4th, but will start tomorrow if he can::




Wait tomorrow is the 6th for you! 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sorry




Still no open spots I take it, yes?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Still no open spots I take it, yes?



Yup, sorry BS--I did have all those spots for you to begin with, but you dropped them, and the current players have been waiting patiently.  At least the Blossoming Strife thread has been resurrected by Bront


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> and the current players have been waiting patiently.





Yes they have... Of course hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> At least the Blossoming Strife thread has been resurrected by Bront



Woho! Horay for me! 

Want any BBQ BS?  Got plenty unless Rystil is gonna eat it all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Want any BBQ BS?  Got plenty unless Rystil is gonna eat it all.




No, no, let RA have it I got my share this afternoon.


----------



## Bront

I still have BBQ to give away...

Thing have been cooking for a bit, sorry about the charring.


----------



## Rystil Arden

IC Thread up!  And the link on page 1 now leads there too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> IC Thread up!  And the link on page 1 now leads there too




Yay!  I think I will brake my mold and watch/read this game unfold. 

RA: Hey I do get to read all the sblocks in this game correct?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay!  I think I will brake my mold and watch/read this game unfold.
> 
> RA: Hey I do get to read all the sblocks in this game correct?



 Yup, any reading onlooker can read all the SBLOCKs, as long as you don't blurt something out like, "The Tralg is really the evil genius mastermind!" or something


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, any reading onlooker can read all the SBLOCKs, as long as you don't blurt something out like, "The Tralg is really the evil genius mastermind!" or something




Yeah, but like anyone would believe me on something like that...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay!




I take it back.  That's an OOC post in an IC thread if I've ever seen it and you got your signature showing and it's got only one link for that game! :grrrrrrrrrr:


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I take it back.  That's an OOC post in an IC thread if I've ever seen it and you got your signature showing and it's got only one link for that game! :grrrrrrrrrr:



 BS, the first post in every Isida game is also OOC and has a sig with links


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS, the first post in every Isida game is also OOC and has a sig with links




Yup, but she also posts right after that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

and her signatures contain information for that game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well, I'm going to post IC posts for each character separately in turn, in the order they posted to the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I'm going to post IC posts for each character separately in turn, in the order they posted to the Rogue's Gallery



Do you want me to wait to post my response until after you've posted for everyone then?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Do you want me to wait to post my response until after you've posted for everyone then?
> 
> Keia



 Nope, I'm all set with you.  Once I post to you, it means I'm ready to reply to you for a large number of posts.  I don't want to cheat anyone by not being ready, so I'll only post when I'm ready


----------



## Keia

Fair enough 

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis

Cool!     

-DN


----------



## Rystil Arden

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> -DN



 I'm also glad to get started.  Yay!  It does mean that you are fifth, but I should be able to get through all six either today or Friday, if I'm lucky.  I'm going to pretty much disappear Thursday, I think :\


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm also glad to get started.  Yay!  It does mean that you are fifth, but I should be able to get through all six either today or Friday, if I'm lucky.  I'm going to pretty much disappear Thursday, I think :\



What hole do you plan to fall into on Thursday?  (Yeah! IC posts are up)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> What hole do you plan to fall into on Thursday?  (Yeah! IC posts are up)




Yeah, how can you do that too us?   (J/K: I just hope its for something fun.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> What hole do you plan to fall into on Thursday?  (Yeah! IC posts are up)



 GMing for a group of young tabletop players, including some girls I recently taught to play


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> GMing for a group of young tabletop players, including some girls I recently taught to play




So, tabletop GMing has never stopped yo from having a lifeline to ENworld.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So, tabletop GMing has never stopped yo from having a lifeline to ENworld.



 Not when there's newbie girls--only when I'm GMing for people who know all the rules but somehow still manage to take forever to decide


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not when there's newbie girls--only when I'm GMing for people who know all the rules but somehow still manage to take forever to decide




I think your post would be more honest if it read like this...



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not when there's girls!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think your post would be more honest if it read like this...



 Naw, they're like 4 or 5 years younger than me.  I'm just teaching them how to play--its my responsibility to help the next generation of gamer guys


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naw, they're like 4 or 5 years younger than me.




So is my wife.  It only matters based upon your age.  Which is?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Naw, they're like 4 or 5 years younger than me.  I'm just teaching them how to play--its my responsibility to help the next generation of gamer guys



Must read between lines...


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> its my responsibility to help create the next generation of gamer guys




Thanks for that translator btw BS.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So is my wife.  It only matters based upon your age.  Which is?



 Not even old enough to drink


----------



## Bront

Sblocked in case it gives away too much.
[sblock]Sweet, 3 posts in and I've already scored and have a date![/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Ahh, the romantic life of a Swashbuckler 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

God Bless cut and paste.  I hate making special characters.

I'm going to quote you if we're doing S-blocks, because it makes it easier for me to find relevant history posts for myself.  Hope it doesn't bother you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> God Bless cut and paste.  I hate making special characters.
> 
> I'm going to quote you if we're doing S-blocks, because it makes it easier for me to find relevant history posts for myself.  Hope it doesn't bother you.



 I'm cool with the quoting, oh and I'm cutting and pasting those two words also


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed:

No, no, that won't do--finish off the SBLOCK 

Edit: Thanks--Awesome!


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Unleashed:
> 
> No, no, that won't do--finish off the SBLOCK
> 
> Edit: Thanks--Awesome!




Remembered about a nanosecond after hitting send.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Remembered about a nanosecond after hitting send.



 No worries


----------



## Bront

Rystil: [sblock]Sense motive check if possable.  Little things like pissing off wealthy ladys, particularly beautiful and probably influental ones, can lead to a potentialy embarasing and awkward situations where they may perhaps try to kill or otherwise harm me, or at least being taken for someone aiming at their money.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm going to quote you if we're doing S-blocks, because it makes it easier for me to find relevant history posts for myself.  Hope it doesn't bother you.




It bothers me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront:[Sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> mysterious rondevoux(SP?)



rendezvous   Oops I missed a post by RA.  Nevermind. [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed:[SBLOCK]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> "I was daydreaming about exploring the cosmos, but it seems that the cosmos has come to me in the form of a star so brilliant it blinds me to all other things..."[/COLOR]




Niiiiiice.   I fear my Molpe is in the wrong game...  The closest she has regarding a romantic gentlemen PC has already shot at her with a nasty looking long bow. *pout*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It bothers me.



Bonus


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront:[Sblock]
> rendezvous   Oops I missed a post by RA.  Nevermind. [/sblock]



[sblock]Spelling I'm bad at.  French I'm realy bad at.  And now I must combine the two.

Why do I have a feeling that I'm either going to constantly be encountering "grateful" women, or they'll be irked by me in some way and want to kill me.

I'm trying to find a good medium between gentileman and horny bastard.  He doesn't realy see his "exploits" as anything other than one of lifes simple pleasures, and generaly doesn't feel he's using these women (Because deep down, he's a good guy, or in some cases girl).[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront:[sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Spelling I'm bad at.  French I'm realy bad at.  And now I must combine the two.




Oh I’m a horrible speller.  Luckily I always check my spelling in MS word.   (but when I was on leave I found a pretty good website for spellchecking.  spellcheck.net  (Not saying you need to use it, I'm just showing you how far I go out of the way ti hide my issues...)



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Why do I have a feeling that I'm either going to constantly be encountering "grateful" women, or they'll be irked by me in some way and want to kill me.




I don't know...  It doesn't seem that odd of a pattern for an RA game.  All the girls are ample with cleavage and bounciness. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I'm trying to find a good medium between gentileman and horny bastard.  He doesn't realy see his "exploits" as anything other than one of lifes simple pleasures, and generaly doesn't feel he's using these women (Because deep down, he's a good guy, or in some cases girl).



Keep to the nymphs.  That's pretty much the way they look upon things.  What are friends for after all. [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Niiiiiice.  I fear my Molpe is in the wrong game... The closest she has regarding a romantic gentlemen PC has already shot at her with a nasty looking long bow. *pout*



Hmm....well, y'know 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS (and Bront too):
[SBLOCK]


> I don't know... It doesn't seem that odd of a pattern for an RA game. All the girls are ample with cleavage and bounciness.



Nah, not really.  But there are some races in this setting whose females are typically like that.  Nymphs and female Rowaini of the noble class are perhaps the most like this.  And Kirkesh has been dealing with so far in the game...well, Nymphs and female Rowaini nobles   I can give examples from the other game of ones who are not like that.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]


> Sense motive check if possable.



Sense motive for what, in particular are you looking?  I'll wait for you to make sure Kirkesh gets the SM info he wants before moving on.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]Have you name shame!  Your name wasn't on those SBlock! *Covers up with an SBlock*  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:Hmm....well, y'know



Hey being able to read all the SBlock I could see very nasty fight brewing for someone like Molpe.   Of course I think this was my Amazon game so it would have been hysterical to see how they would have acted around her, a capable warrior.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Niiiiiice.   I fear my Molpe is in the wrong game...  The closest she has regarding a romantic gentlemen PC has already shot at her with a nasty looking long bow. *pout*




We do what we can.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

(RA and Bront too)[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, not really.  But there are some races in this setting whose females are typically like that.  Nymphs and female Rowaini of the noble class are perhaps the most like this.  And Kirkesh has been dealing with so far in the game...well, Nymphs and female Rowaini nobles   I can give examples from the other game of ones who are not like that.




No, no, I know of two like that and that's all I want to know about, no spoilers for me.   But most of them are bouncy and happy to please are they not or does Molpe just bring it out in them. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Hey being able to read all the SBlock I could see very nasty fight brewing for someone like Molpe.  Of course I think this was my Amazon game so it would have been hysterical to see how they would have acted around her, a capable warrior.



A nasty fight?  Why?  Ohhhh. you mean between the male PCs over Molpe?  And yeah, I did think it would be funny with the Amazon 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> But most of them are bouncy and happy to please are they not or does Molpe just bring it out in them.



Something of a combination between the latter of the two and the fact that Wei-Han picked the places to visit based on having friendly and kind staff, so that Molpe would feel comfortable 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A nasty fight?  Why?  Ohhhh. you mean between the male PCs over Molpe?




Yeah, like them gentlemen duels of yesterday.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And yeah, I did think it would be funny with the Amazon



Espically if she was more WW (Wonder Woman) in mentality.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Something of a combination between the latter of the two and the fact that Wei-Han picked the places to visit based on having friendly and kind staff, so that Molpe would feel comfortable




Well, Wei-Han does know how to pick them doesn't he?   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]


> Well, Wei-Han does know how to pick them doesn't he?



Yup, I do think so 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Dr. Z, it occurred to me that since Gaius has only 10 Int, he'll need to spend skill points to purchase the Vulgar Praetorian language, since he would only know Tralg.  Or I suppose you could say he was captured before he learned a language, so he only wound up learning Vulgar Praetorian.  Either way


----------



## Rystil Arden

DN, finish off the SBLOCK 

Edit: Ooh, you got it first--nice!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden:
[SBLOCK]







> Sense motive for what, in particular are you looking?  I'll wait for you to make sure Kirkesh gets the SM info he wants before moving on.



Mostly to make sure she's here for the right reasons and not the wrong ones, of if there is anything in her agenda besides getting to know me.  Or, if her agenda is to get to know me really well... I can accomidate that too 

FYI - The obvious other question, is she married, hasn't crossed his mind yet.  Though if he senses she's hiding something, that might throw a warning flag.  Not sure if he'll worry or not though.

Basicly, She's not amaranthian, so there could be other motives.  Just making sure.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden & BS[SBLOCK]







> Nah, not really.  But there are some races in this setting whose females are typically like that.  Nymphs and female Rowaini of the noble class are perhaps the most like this.  And Kirkesh has been dealing with so far in the game...well, Nymphs and female Rowaini nobles   I can give examples from the other game of ones who are not like that.



I've more noticed that Rystil's fabulously beautiful women tend to all be blonde haired and blue eyed.  Wonder if there's something to that [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden & Bront[SBLOCK]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I've more noticed that Rystil's fabulously beautiful women tend to all be blonde haired and blue eyed.  Wonder if there's something to that




Actually his fabulously beautiful women have more to do with anime chicks.  Lots of hair, its not typical a common color, even the blonde in this game is a rare hair color, with big eyes and bigger other assets. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS & Bront:
[SBLOCK]
What about the Rowaini girls Celimene and Bellangere.  They have normal hair colours.  It all depends on the races really.  And Bront is definitely wrong about the blonde thing since this is the first blonde girl in either game.  As for the exotic colours, that depends more on the race than anything.  If you go have an adventure in Altania, they're all going to be blue or silver-haired.  And its not because I think those are the hottest hair colours so much as that those are the colours of hair on that planet 

Anyways, that's my random spiel, just for fun 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

BS & RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What about the Rowaini girls Celimene and Bellangere.  They have normal hair colours.  It all depends on the races really.  And Bront is definitely wrong about the blonde thing since this is the first blonde girl in either game.  As for the exotic colours, that depends more on the race than anything.  If you go have an adventure in Altania, they're all going to be blue or silver-haired.  And its not because I think those are the hottest hair colours so much as that those are the colours of hair on that planet
> 
> Anyways, that's my random spiel, just for fun



Actualy, I wasn't talking about DT, more some of your other characters (The half-hobgoblin, Rayni).  No big deal.  I'm a big redhead fan, so I tend to use red hair a bit more often than others might.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront and BS:
[SBLOCK]
Ah, I see .  I try my best not to overuse blondes or redheads.  I actually had good reasons for both Vrina and Rayni--Rayni the golden hair (not exactly blonde actually) was one of the only two choices for the type of elf I picked and I didn't like the other one, and Vrina had to be blonde to fit my sense of irony (her hair and eyes match Somac and her history is very similar...I had expected him to kill her before knowing any of this, though, making her death an ironic mockery of his life  )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront and Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]I got mass love for redheads.  It’s well documented also though I rarely use it very much at all anymore.  I think I have two redhead female characters out of about 12 characters. [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Have you by chance missed replying to message #62 in the Shards of Memory-Prologue[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
D'oh!  I did get lost!  Thanks for the heads up there--a complete accident     Mea culpa!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil [sblock]Is there a band playing music by chance at the restraunt?  Or a roaming band going between the tables?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
There is a band in the main room, but you two are alone in the private room unless you ring the bell for service.  The waiters have probably been instructed not to enter without knocking first, in case the private diners are...discussing something private or something like that.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There is a band in the main room, but you two are alone in the private room unless you ring the bell for service.  The waiters have probably been instructed not to enter without knocking first, in case the private diners are...discussing something private or something like that.



Yup, discussing, that's it 

Oh well, I was pondering a dance perhaps, but that only works if we can hear the music well, and it's acceptable to dance too.  No biggie.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
*If you want to dance, you should ask your waiter for a Harmonian Sonic Replicator.  Its a crystal that mimics sounds.  He can get it to cycle through a nice mix of dance tunes for you that you can switch on and off at your leisure 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *If you want to dance, you should ask your waiter for a Harmonian Sonic Replicator.  Its a crystal that mimics sounds.  He can get it to cycle through a nice mix of dance tunes for you that you can switch on and off at your leisure




Intersting idea, I'll make a note when the time is right.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dr. Z, it occurred to me that since Gaius has only 10 Int, he'll need to spend skill points to purchase the Vulgar Praetorian language, since he would only know Tralg.  Or I suppose you could say he was captured before he learned a language, so he only wound up learning Vulgar Praetorian.  Either way




It'll be interesting if he choses Vulgar Praetorian, as I don't think anyone speaks it (unless you can understand some of it with High Praetorian).


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> It'll be interesting if he choses Vulgar Praetorian, as I don't think anyone speaks it (unless you can understand some of it with High Praetorian).



Unfortunately, that's not one of my 10 languages.


----------



## unleashed

High Praetorian is one of my 6.

Fortunately Tralg aren't much for conversation.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> It'll be interesting if he choses Vulgar Praetorian, as I don't think anyone speaks it (unless you can understand some of it with High Praetorian).



 You can understand a smidgeon.  Then again, if he picks Tralg instead, there's no chance at all


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can understand a smidgeon.  Then again, if he picks Tralg instead, there's no chance at all




Kirkesh speaks Tralg.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Kirkesh speaks Tralg.



Hmmmm.....I could swear that Vaerysh was last on the list of his languages two days ago. I'm either deluded or that "Last Edited:" for 3 hours ago on his character sheet is tempting me to suspicion 

Edit: Actually, he was definitely just buying stuff


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmmm.....I could swear that Vaerysh was last on the list of his languages two days ago. I'm either deluded or that "Last Edited:" for 3 hours ago on his character sheet is tempting me to suspicion
> 
> Edit: Actually, he was probably just buying stuff




I know it was on there yesterday.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Where exactly are Zaeryn and Valyssa? Did they make it to the garden of seasons? What other sights are we going to see or would you prefer we just take it as done and wait for the trip to Eldiz.    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I know it was on there yesterday.



 I found the original character, and he does know Tralg   I'm just blind


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
*Let's say they made it there as they talked--its a much more romantic place for the kiss than the middle of the road   As for the rest, let me know which one you like better, and that is what we shall do--I live to serve my players, at least when it comes to decisions that could go either way based on what they enjoy 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Okay...I know I have to wake up in 6 hours...I'm going to exercise willpower.  I see the post in the IC Thread.  I'm upset because it isn't answered yet.  But I have to go to sleep...must....stop....me....from....posting    G'night all!  I'll be back soon


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Don't forget to cost me for my picnic and fruit from earlier so I can take it off. A list of Vanarcan or Erilan specific wines (priced) would also be appreciated if you have any.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okay...I know I have to wake up in 6 hours...I'm going to exercise willpower.  I see the post in the IC Thread.  I'm upset because it isn't answered yet.  But I have to go to sleep...must....stop....me....from....posting    G'night all!  I'll be back soon



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh well.  Night 

Rystil: [sblock]Knowing a bit about Eldiz, what would be a good place to take Vanessa to show her something exquisite?  Kirkesh wants to help her see something, but is torn because he knows that sometimes, such a heavy guard is needed, though perhaps it's just overraction from the thug assault a few years ago.

Also, has she let on that she knows I'm Dolthi?  I had an... interesting plan... but I wouldn't want to freak her out.  Also, how generaly accepted are the Dolthi on Rowani?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
Sure!  The fruit + picnic will come down to about 2 gold pieces.  

Some white wines:

White Lorza 2 gp
Alaberry Wine 4 gp
Erilan Swirlwine 5 gp 
Pearlescent White 7 gp
Avani Dreamwine 10 gp 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]


> Knowing a bit about Eldiz, what would be a good place to take Vanessa to show her something exquisite? Kirkesh wants to help her see something, but is torn because he knows that sometimes, such a heavy guard is needed, though perhaps it's just overraction from the thug assault a few years ago.



Well, there's always night-life in the Festive Ward and a few weird magical oddities in the Arcane Ward.  Also, the Archduke's Ward has a really pretty palace, but you can't exactly go in or anything.



> Also, has she let on that she knows I'm Dolthi? I had an... interesting plan... but I wouldn't want to freak her out. Also, how generaly accepted are the Dolthi on Rowani?



She hasn't mentioned it, but it seems possible that Sanchez figured it out while looking for Kirkesh, or also not.  Dolathi try not to alarm people, as Kirkesh did, and so they rarely reveal themselves on other planets except to Spelljammers who know them anyway, so most Rowaini have never really seen them, though the few who learned about Spelljamming would have heard of them.  Thus, they're usually not really considered enough to be accepted or not accepted 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, there's always night-life in the Festive Ward and a few weird magical oddities in the Arcane Ward.  Also, the Archduke's Ward has a really pretty palace, but you can't exactly go in or anything.
> 
> She hasn't mentioned it, but it seems possible that Sanchez figured it out while looking for Kirkesh, or also not.  Dolathi try not to alarm people, as Kirkesh did, and so they rarely reveal themselves on other planets except to Spelljammers who know them anyway, so most Rowaini have never really seen them, though the few who learned about Spelljamming would have heard of them.  Thus, they're usually not really considered enough to be accepted or not accepted



I was thinking perhaps lighted fountains, lush gardens, things like that.  I think the night life could scare her a bit if she's still a bit timid, wouldn't want to do that.  Oddly collored gardens or interesting fountains are a bit more private, romantic, and less likely to disturb her fine feminine tastes.  But we'll see.

Well, one plan was to swap clothes, and then have her change mine a different dress and disguise her hair a bit while I get in her dress and shift into a somewhat different looking lady, but that would be a bit more of an interesting supprise than I think she could deal with (Plus, I don't think she's quite at the point yet where she'll get naked at my request in the restraunt... yet  )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Don't worry he's done it to me also... *pout*

RA [SBlock]







			
				some big busty wench said:
			
		

> "and next time, with a Rapture spell up too!"



Rapture spell?  What spell is that and is Molpe high enough level to cast it?  You got to admit it’s the type of spell Molpe would like...  If she can cast it I would give up a spell she has not yet cast for it. (sight unseen, it sounds just perfect for IC reasons.)[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Fountains and gardens?  Hmm...well nothing much grows in Eldiz, at least not without someone using a lot of magic to make sure it does, but  there are definitely a few places like this.  One place that combines the fountain and plant motif is the Mystic Springs Bathhouse, which uses only natural spring water, has a bunch of greenery, and even has a little waterfall in one of the private rooms in the back.  There is also a significant amount of greenery near some of the embassies of worlds that like such things in the Clerk's Ward, as well as the city's biggest garden in the Faith Ward which is tended by a mixed group of different nature-lovers from across the Spheres.  Normal fountains are all across the city though, particularly in the Archduke's, Festive, and Noble's Wards, and often with beautiful statuary  

As for the plan, I had also thought you might disguise yourself as her and then slip the guards as another option.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
She definitely would like it!  It doubles the intensity of physical sensations   She can't cast it yet though--she'll need to be level 6 (Its also a signature spell of the Avani School of Enchantment and Emotion, but I'm sure if she went there they would absolutely love her and be willing to teach her  )  There's also another cool spell called Elation that Molpe could learn from them at level 4. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She definitely would like it!  It doubles the intensity of physical sensations   She can't cast it yet though--she'll need to be level 6 (Its also a signature spell of the Avani School of Enchantment and Emotion, but I'm sure if she went there they would absolutely love her and be willing to teach her  )  There's also another cool spell called Elation that Molpe could learn from them at level 4.




Cool, that even explains why she didn't use it before...   And is that class level or spell level?  I think class level but I figure I should double check...

Could she meet someone during the convocation that would be willing to transcribe it on paper for her?  (So she could learn it later on but so I don't off tangent the game for it to happen.  )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
You're absolutely right, that's class level.  The spell levels are 3 and 2, respectively.  Its possible that she could meet someone nice from the convocation, but the spell isn't exactly free game for everyone, so she'll need to make friends and convince the Avani Arcanist to share the magic, rather than just pay them money or something (but I bet Molpe would like to do that anyway   ).  Happily, a scroll with both of those spells on it is still fast enough to scribe in a single day 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're absolutely right, that's class level.  The spell levels are 3 and 2, respectively.




Awesome! 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its possible that she could meet someone nice from the convocation, but the spell isn't exactly free game for everyone, so she'll need to make friends and convince the Avani Arcanist to share the magic, rather than just pay them money or something (but I bet Molpe would like to do that anyway   ).




Very true, I would almost think it would be better if she "test drove" the magic or maybe better wording would be if she was test drove while under the influence of the magic. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Happily, a scroll with both of those spells on it is still fast enough to scribe in a single day




Excellent. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Hmmm...I don't think I'd let my daughter drive under the influence of Elation 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> 
> Hmmm...I don't think I'd let my daughter drive under the influence of Elation




I think you know what I meant... 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Heh, aren't you glad you're reading along in this game? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, aren't you glad you're reading along in this game?



 Yes and no, I think with what I've seen its obvious that I'll never be able to play in the game... but it is fun to see the same places mentioned, even if just out of character, and more than a few great idea have come of it.  Hey what books did those two spells come from?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Fountains and gardens?  Hmm...well nothing much grows in Eldiz, at least not without someone using a lot of magic to make sure it does, but  there are definitely a few places like this.  One place that combines the fountain and plant motif is the Mystic Springs Bathhouse, which uses only natural spring water, has a bunch of greenery, and even has a little waterfall in one of the private rooms in the back.  There is also a significant amount of greenery near some of the embassies of worlds that like such things in the Clerk's Ward, as well as the city's biggest garden in the Faith Ward which is tended by a mixed group of different nature-lovers from across the Spheres.  Normal fountains are all across the city though, particularly in the Archduke's, Festive, and Noble's Wards, and often with beautiful statuary
> 
> As for the plan, I had also thought you might disguise yourself as her and then slip the guards as another option.



Thanks for the info.

And yes, that was another option, probably the easiest, and the one that involves the least amount of clothes swapping (That can be done later)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
*Well, I'm glad you got some good ideas   Elation comes from BoED, while Rapture I converted from Second Edition by hand 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Some white wines:
> 
> White Lorza 2 gp
> Alaberry Wine 4 gp
> Erilan Swirlwine 5 gp
> Pearlescent White 7 gp
> Avani Dreamwine 10 gp




And now some reds if you wouldn't mind.   

Edit: I've added a pair of crystal goblets to my equipment at a cost of 50 gp. Also a few bottles of wine, maybe a few more of those to come   , one of which has already been removed for the next part of the prologue.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil: [sblock]Why do I have this realy bad feeling that when I sneak Vanessa out for a night of "fun" she's going to be abducted like her overly protective guards seem to think?

That might be a bit cliche for you though... we'll see.  Kirkesh isn't thinking like that, that's more the story Irony thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
Bah!  (Heehee, all in good fun  )
Verami Red 3 gp
Erilan Firewine 6 gp
Ruby Kiss 8 gp
Avani Dreamwine (red) 10 gp

Edit: That sounds fair, and those are some pretty good goblets--Valyssa will surely be impressed 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
You're right, that is a bit cliche.  Sometimes cliches are fun, though.  Sometimes they aren't 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah!  (Heehee, all in good fun  )




Well he is going away from home after all and doesn't want to lose all the little comforts.    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
That's true, point taken ...Though something tells me that being alone on a Spelljamming ship with two ladies might have some new 'little comforts' for him to find 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're right, that is a bit cliche.  Sometimes cliches are fun, though.  Sometimes they aren't



Of course, the woman loving swashbuckler/sailor is not a cliche at all.  Nope, never been done before.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Of course not.  Not at all.  There definitely isn't one in Destiny's Tears.  Nope.  And this is your first shapeshifting PbP character too 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's true, point taken ...Though something tells me that being alone on a Spelljamming ship with two ladies might have some new 'little comforts' for him to find




Well he'll need something to replace the fluids then if they'll be keeping him that 'active', wine's not the best for that but it'll do in a pinch.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
Right, I guess so   At least its got the colour going for it 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Must...keep...Rystil...busy or he might go and finish those other classes.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Must...keep...Rystil...busy or he might go and finish those other classes.



 Ah....sneaky!  You'll never get to play you're Shaman if I don't though


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah....sneaky!  You'll never get to play you're Shaman if I don't though




I'm sure that won't be nearly as much fun though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'm sure that won't be nearly as much fun though.



 I'm going to be an optimist and take that as a compliment for this game


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to be an optimist and take that as a compliment for this game




As you should.   Maybe I'd better rephrase that, it won't be the same kind of fun, but it will be fun watching the others.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> As you should.   Maybe I'd better rephrase that it won't be the same kind of fun, but it will be fun watching the others.



 Hmm....I think maybe its the Lacerta race kicking in then


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm....I think maybe its the Lacerta race kicking in then




That would be it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Must...keep...Rystil...busy or he might go and finish those other classes.



Indeed, I'm very much jealous of you all and all the IC posts get to make.  (but in a good way.)

Sadly I’ve tried to bribe RA with d20 books to get him to finish those classes.

Oh speaking of classes did you want me to make charts for the two classes I missed?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Indeed, I'm very much jealous of you all and all the IC posts get to make.  (but in a good way.)
> 
> Sadly I’ve tried to bribe RA with d20 books to get him to finish those classes.
> 
> Oh speaking of classes did you want me to make charts for the two classes I missed?



 I'm trying...I'm trying   When I show you the Animist, you will see why it took so long


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm trying...I'm trying   When I show you the Animist, you will see why it took so long



Which would be when?  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Which would be when?
> 
> Keia



 Sometime?  I have an editing job due on the 14th, and that's apart from my normal job writing a deductive inference mechanism for urban warfare--not to mention all these lovely threads to which I lovingly post


----------



## Bront

Runemistriss

Rystil[sblock]I need to know a bit about the layout of the city.  Are there different levels, or other convenient places to jump?  I'm thinking of plotting an escape route, and I know Kirkesh knows the city, but I don't.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]In post 131 you really messed up the pronoun or I'm missing something in regards to Kirkesh...



> *Kirkesh heads to the ladies restroom, sneaking in when no one is looking and quickly changing into a decent likeness of Vanessa.  It would be better if *he* actually had skill in disguising himself, but its still as good as any non-Dolathi, even if the non-Dolathi was trained in the art of disguise.  *He* fidgets in front of the mirror until it is as good as it is going to be and then walks out, eventually finding Sanchez near the entrance with two burly-looking Rowaini.*
> 
> "Ah, my lady!" Sanchez says when he sees *him*, "Back so soon?  What about your romantic date with that hero you've been sighing about like a little schoolgirl for so long?"



[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Kirkesh is a Dolathi.  He can turn into a girl whenever she pleases   Check in the Rogue's Gallery, he has a favoured female form (she is a redhead, so you would like her)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Kirkesh is a Dolathi.  He can turn into a girl whenever she pleases   Check in the Rogue's Gallery, he has a favoured female form (she is a redhead, so you would like her)




Ah, cool.  Well if the Bathhouse is occupied when we both get there it might not be so bad after all.  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
There aren't really multiple levels in most areas, but there are a lot of side-paths and back-alleys in some of the wards, and some of the places have tall buildings if you wanted to climb those.  The Grand Bazaar is mostly closed for now, so there are a lot of shadowy abandoned booths in which to hide.

Oh, and you may be amused to read the last post exchange between BS and myself about Kirkesh--BS didn't know about the gender-swap thing 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden & BS [SBLOCK]


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, cool.  Well if the Bathhouse is occupied when we both get there it might not be so bad after all.



I've been advised to stay away from Dolthi bath houses if I wish to keep my sanity.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden & BS [SBLOCK]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I've been advised to stay away from Dolthi bath houses if I wish to keep my sanity.




I was talking about Zarina’s, a Feldori, bathhouse that caters to alot of naiads and other Amaranthian.   (its seen in the DT thread for quite a few posts.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There aren't really multiple levels in most areas, but there are a lot of side-paths and back-alleys in some of the wards, and some of the places have tall buildings if you wanted to climb those.  The Grand Bazaar is mostly closed for now, so there are a lot of shadowy abandoned booths in which to hide.
> 
> Oh, and you may be amused to read the last post exchange between BS and myself about Kirkesh--BS didn't know about the gender-swap thing



Well, are they on the way to the docks?  I was hoping to lead them to believe she went to meet up with me at "my" ship, and then retrieve her before they think to double back to the restraunt.  I should be able to outrun them, I just need to find the best place to make a break.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Rystil Arden & BS [SBLOCK]
> 
> I was talking about Zarina’s, a Feldori, bathhouse that caters to alot of naiads and other Amaranthian.   (its seen in the DT thread for quite a few posts.)
> [/SBLOCK]



Writing notes to yourself?   

And I believe I've read a few


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Writing notes to yourself?




All the time...   



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> And I believe I've read a few




Yeah, all RA's fault.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All the time...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all RA's fault.



Don't worry, I've almost done that a few times.

And suuuureee....


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Nope nope.  They're headed for the Traveler's Ward where she has a room at an inn.  She doesn't have her own ship--those are mega-expensive   She just booked passage instead on someone else's   The Dock Ward is right next to the Traveler's Ward though, but they're not going that way cuz you have to walk through the Labourer's Ward.  There's a map somewhere, I swear!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA: 
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope nope.  They're headed for the Traveler's Ward where she has a room at an inn.  She doesn't have her own ship--those are mega-expensive   She just booked passage instead on someone else's   The Dock Ward is right next to the Traveler's Ward though, but they're not going that way cuz you have to walk through the Labourer's Ward.  There's a map somewhere, I swear!



NP, I'll deal with it, just making sure this is somewhat feasable.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bront:
> There's a map somewhere, I swear!





Yeah, I know there is...  RA, what you want to do is go to this page and link to it or do to it as you wish... but it should pop up as you loaded it up as an attachment.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia and RA: [sblock]







			
				RA said:
			
		

> Yuriko's turn--oh, and Yuriko rocks!  Looks at all the stuff she did this round without being scratched )



That was just insane.    
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia and BS:
[SBLOCK]
Agreed!  And she had several Attacks of Opportunity left over, I believe, so theoretically, had she tripped the other guy instead of stunning, she could have thwacked him on the way up as well 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[sblock]Good thing I didn't duck in the mens room [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
You mean the Ladies' Room? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bront:
> [SBLOCK]
> You mean the Ladies' Room?
> [/SBLOCK]



That too (I'm so confused)


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

Can't stay awake to read your reply - probably finish in the morning or when ever you're back on.  Nite!

Keia


----------



## Bront

Yeah, I'm heading to bed in about 30 minutes or so as well.  Just going to play it out as far as I can


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm heading to bed in about 30 minutes or so as well.  Just going to play it out as far as I can



Ha!  and then RA will be mine!  All mine!


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ha!  and then RA will be mine!  All mine!



I can always stay up later.  I normaly do 3rd shift 

Of course, then I might sleep through the gameday, which would be bad.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Of course, then I might sleep through the gameday, which would be bad.




Gameday?  Gameday for what?


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gameday?  Gameday for what?



Chicago Enworld Gameday (Buzz's thing)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Chicago Enworld Gameday (Buzz's thing)



Ohh!  Cool.   Yeah sleeping through that could be bad.   Have you ever meet anyone from ENworld in person?


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ohh!  Cool.   Yeah sleeping through that could be bad.   Have you ever meet anyone from ENworld in person?



Reidzilla was my roomate a few years ago, and he pointed me here for the first game day I went to (Hense my registration date).  I got bored one day in March and started coming around here more, so my post count has gone up since.

The only others I've met that I know of are Buzz and Kid Charlimaign (I think).  I'm sure I've met a few others, but I couldn't name them.  Looking forwards to meeting a few of the guys.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> The only others I've met that I know of are Buzz and Kid Charlimaign (I think).  I'm sure I've met a few others, but I couldn't name them.  Looking forwards to meeting a few of the guys.




Very cool.   We don't have any big time posters in Washington state it seems so no gameday for us.  (Not much of a surprise getting anywhere in this state sucks)

Do enjoy yourself!


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Very cool.   We don't have any big time posters in Washington state it seems so no gameday for us.  (Not much of a surprise getting anywhere in this state sucks)
> 
> Do enjoy yourself!



I'm sure I will.  One of the GM's is running a game called Super Happy Funtime, which will be an adventure done on the spot with a deck of instant adventure cards.  Should be a blast.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm sure I will.  One of the GM's is running a game called Super Happy Funtime, which will be an adventure done on the spot with a deck of instant adventure cards.  Should be a blast.



 That sounds pretty funny


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Should be a blast.




That sounds most crazy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ha!  and then RA will be mine!  All mine!



 You miss the fatal flaw:  Rystil is tired and so will go to sleep soon too (Zzzz...I had to wake up 19 hours ago...Zzzz)


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You miss the fatal flaw:  Rystil is tired and so will go to sleep soon too (Zzzz...I had to wake up 19 hours ago...Zzzz)



*cracks whip* Faster Faster *cracks whip*


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That sounds pretty funny



This is a game master who has by far, the best falling unconsious drunk description I've ever heard.  Keep in mind, this was a tribal drinking contest.

"You tip the glass, back.... and you keep falling back... back... you're floating back... back in a sea of beer.... and it's warm... warm and wet... yes... your pants are very very wet."


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> This is a game master who has by far, the best falling unconsious drunk description I've ever heard.  Keep in mind, this was a tribal drinking contest.
> 
> "You tip the glass, back.... and you keep falling back... back... you're floating back... back in a sea of beer.... and it's warm... warm and wet... yes... your pants are very very wet."



 Hee hee!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You miss the fatal flaw:  Rystil is tired and so will go to sleep soon too (Zzzz...I had to wake up 19 hours ago...Zzzz)



20 hours ago for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 20 hours ago for me.



  Well, I sent you an e-mail about the last DT Post, and once I hear back, I'll respond one more time, hopefully, and then sleepy time for me


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I sent you an e-mail about the last DT Post, and once I hear back, I'll respond one more time, hopefully, and then sleepy time for me



Cool that works for me.  I just emailed you one more time.  That could be very useful information for me.


----------



## Bront

K, night.  You only need to make one post for me to reply to in the morning, if that Rystil. I"ll be out most of the day.

Enjoy


----------



## DrZombie

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dr. Z, it occurred to me that since Gaius has only 10 Int, he'll need to spend skill points to purchase the Vulgar Praetorian language, since he would only know Tralg. Or I suppose you could say he was captured before he learned a language, so he only wound up learning Vulgar Praetorian. Either way




Working on it, I'll buy vulgar praetorian (from his time in the pits) and High praetorian (from learning to speak to his previous paster)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool that works for me.  I just emailed you one more time.  That could be very useful information for me.



 I got it and replied


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> K, night. You only need to make one post for me to reply to in the morning, if that Rystil. I"ll be out most of the day.
> 
> Enjoy



Sure, will do!


----------



## Rystil Arden

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Working on it, I'll buy vulgar praetorian (from his time in the pits) and High praetorian (from learning to speak to his previous paster)



Okey dokey, sounds like a plan


----------



## Bront

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm sure I will.  One of the GM's is running a game called Super Happy Funtime, which will be an adventure done on the spot with a deck of instant adventure cards.  Should be a blast.



This was quite fun.  I actualy took notation of everything we faced, and it was interesting.  Lots of laughs.  I'll eventualy post the entire writeup, and give you all a link if you like.


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]You're only running GM for Molpe tonight, right?  Just checking based on the post trend.  Thanks! [/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> This was quite fun.  I actualy took notation of everything we faced, and it was interesting.  Lots of laughs.  I'll eventualy post the entire writeup, and give you all a link if you like.




Sweet. I wouldn't mind seeing that at all. 

Keia, you should be nice.   (and realize I get to read everything IC and OOC in this game.   I’m not playing, and I’ve actually picked up an idea or two by doing so. )


----------



## Keia

BS[sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Keia, you should be nice.   (and realize I get to read everything IC and OOC in this game.   I’m not playing, and I’ve actually picked up an idea or two by doing so. )



I am being nice, I keep checking and Rystil's posting but not in Shard's - so I figured that he was just catching you up to everyone else in DT in his spare time while gaming.  I wanted to confirm that privately soas not to disturb you and your play, and to allow me to do other things this evening.

Thanks for asking and reading though . . . [/sblock]
Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia[sblock]







			
				Keia said:
			
		

> BS I am being nice, I keep checking and Rystil's posting but not in Shard's - so I figured that he was just catching you up to everyone else in DT in his spare time while gaming.




I'm not sure why he is doing that to be honest...  I guess to keep the time consistent in DT.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> I wanted to confirm that privately soas not to disturb you and your play, and to allow me to do other things this evening.[/sblock]
> 
> He made a quick appearance got a couple of posts in and then despaired again…  I think his time is going to be limited for a little while longer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking and reading though . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I've really enjoyed reading the game,   [/sblock]
Click to expand...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Oops, you are absolutely right about what I had been doing and the reasoning behind it.  I'm sorry I didn't answer you more promptly, mea culpa!  I need to subscribe to this thread since I just now realised I was only subscribed to the IC 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I did mention Erilan flys high in the clouds, right?




Ah, no. That might just require picking feather fall as a spell, unless you can't fall off Erilan.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Dr Zombie, you missed an SBlock on your last IC post (not that it tells us much, but still)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Dr Zombie, you missed an SBlock on your last IC post (not that it tells us much, but still)




Got it.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Got it.



Great.  Now summon Rystil


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Great.  Now summon Rystil



I believe you mean waken…  That “boy” has the most messed up sleeping pattern I know of.  (He was awake till 5 AM his time.  Which isn't just a Saturday night for him as it happens pretty regularly.)


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I believe you mean waken…  That “boy” has the most messed up sleeping pattern I know of.  (He was awake till 5 AM his time.  Which isn't just a Saturday night for him as it happens pretty regularly.)



I wasn't awake at 5 AM, and I'm on a 3rd shift schedule normaly.  Of course, I have an excuse for being asleep


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I wasn't awake at 5 AM, and I'm on a 3rd shift schedule normaly.  Of course, I have an excuse for being asleep




Sorry, he didn't leave the board till a little after 5 AM...  I imagine he's fast asleep.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry, he didn't leave the board till a little after 5 AM...  I imagine he's fast asleep.



 Or slow asleep


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or slow asleep



I always figured you'd managed to rig a datajack so you could post in your sleep.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I always figured you'd managed to rig a datajack so you could post in your sleep.



 The AI on that thing broke and it started going on homicidal rampages, so I had to get rid of it


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]I'll assume you mean unobscured view of the sky and we'll go from there.   

You didn't answer this before, but with BS talking I guess you could have easily missed it.   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I did mention Erilan flys high in the clouds, right?



Ah, no. That might just require picking feather fall as a spell, unless you can't fall off Erilan.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
I said unobscured, what did you think it was? 

As for the falling thing, I actually saw it but I didn't realise it was a question--you can fall off if you try 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I said unobscured, what did you think it was?
> 
> As for the falling thing, I actually saw it but I didn't realise it was a question--you can fall off if you try



Of course, the Rystil is always correct I must have misread.   

Well I didn't EXACTLY phrase it as a question I suppose.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The AI on that thing broke and it started going on homicidal rampages, so I had to get rid of it



This explains the renders


----------



## unleashed

Keia

[SBLOCK]Any reason you've posted to yourself (Yuriko) in the Shards of Memory-Prologue.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> This explains the renders



 Naw, that was one of my best ideas ever :evilgrin:


----------



## Bront

You need to make a world where Renderriding is a common thing, just so we can use some of that hive brainstorm.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You need to make a world where Renderriding is a common thing, just so we can use some of that hive brainstorm.



 Nah, you lost your chance when you killed Doggie.  No more nice renders who will let you ride them are left--just the mean ones


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, you lost your chance when you killed Doggie.  No more nice renders who will let you ride them are left--just the mean ones



I didn't kill doggie.  I even suggested healing him first (well, supported it, though after the only healer said he wouldn't heal it).  At least Cade is taking responsibility for the child.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

As we managed to post at nearly the exact same time in the prologue (I just got in first), I thought I'd mention it here just in case you don't see it (post #304).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I didn't kill doggie.  I even suggested healing him first (well, supported it, though after the only healer said he wouldn't heal it).  At least Cade is taking responsibility for the child.



 That's true.  Quite a nice guy, that Cade


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil
> 
> As we managed to post at nearly the exact same time in the prologue (I just got in first), I thought I'd mention it here just in case you don't see it (post #304).



 Yup, I saw it.  I took a long time because somebody disputed me in another game that 1d6+3 20/x2 crit that hits on a 15 or higher is better than 1d4+3 20/x2 crit that hits on a 19 or higher even if the second one can penetrate DR 5 and the first one can't (I was right).  Sorry though


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I saw it.  I took a long time because somebody disputed me in another game that 1d6+3 20/x2 crit that hits on a 15 or higher is better than 1d4+3 20/x2 crit that hits on a 19 or higher even if the second one can penetrate DR 5 and the first one can't (I was right).  Sorry though




No need to be sorry as I wasn't worried about the time, just that you might not scroll up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (I was right).




Doesn't adding that sort of math to the game take the fun out of it?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Doesn't adding that sort of math to the game take the fun out of it?



 Y'know, usually I would agree with you...usually.  But this guy doesn't know what he was doing and he threw an impossible encounter against us and started slaughtering our shared-world characters in Living ENWorld.  Getting massacred by a GM who offers the party hints about how to decrease how much we are being slaughtered that actually aren't correct mathematically is not fun...in fact, being massacred by a totally superior force is never fun, and I would say the math is more fun than being killed (I'll only min/max character actions if the GM is going crazy on the PCs and otherwise I'm just along for the right).  What about you?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> No need to be sorry as I wasn't worried about the time, just that you might not scroll up.



 I have an e-mail reminder, so it is usually pretty unlikely that I miss one, but it has happened, either due to seeing and then forgetting or the insidious didn't-refresh-ENWorld-until-just-before-the-post-so-no-email-but-it-was-the-last-post-of-the-page-and-you-were-replying-to-the-second-to-last-post-and-now-its-on-a-new-page-and-you-don't-think-to-look-back problem


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Y'know, usually I would agree with you...usually.




Ouch that does make it tough and its understandable... I do have an a book called the warrior's guild to power gamming, or something like that and they break down ever feat, every weapon to some sort of mathematical craziness.  (I've never build a character with it.) 

It hardly seems fun, but it’s interesting to read some of the feats I liked actually aren't all that powerful.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ouch that does make it tough and its understandable... I do have an a book called the warrior's guild to power gamming, or something like that and they break down ever feat, every weapon to some sort of mathematical craziness.  (I've never build a character with it.)
> 
> It hardly seems fun, but it’s interesting to read some of the feats I liked actually aren't all that powerful.



 You liked Tougness?   (Or was it Weapon Specialisation: Net    )


----------



## Keia

Rystil, 

That's fine.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> That's fine.
> 
> Keia



 OK, cool.  IC post will come up soon then


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Y'know, usually I would agree with you...usually.  But this guy doesn't know what he was doing and he threw an impossible encounter against us and started slaughtering our shared-world characters in Living ENWorld.  Getting massacred by a GM who offers the party hints about how to decrease how much we are being slaughtered that actually aren't correct mathematically is not fun...in fact, being massacred by a totally superior force is never fun, and I would say the math is more fun than being killed (I'll only min/max character actions if the GM is going crazy on the PCs and otherwise I'm just along for the right).  What about you?



I'm hoping of we can get the 2 underlings, we can "convince" longtooth to flee, so I'm going to help Halidor.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm hoping of we can get the 2 underlings, we can "convince" longtooth to flee, so I'm going to help Halidor.



 We're just lucky that he added in the CMW potion to Hallidor, which he allowed to activate even though Hallidor got knocked out by the AoO, bringing back our healer.  And that amulet of bats to stop the bats from attacking....Also fortunate is the fact that he'll sometimes roll randomly to see who gets hit while in reality, they should always attack the cleric because we only even cling to life by a thread due to the fact that we keep getting our heals each round from that wand...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Driving home from work--back in a tad!


----------



## Bront

Pout, you didn't respond to Kirkesh's post.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Pout, you didn't respond to Kirkesh's post.



 Sorry--I had to drive more than just myself, so staying later was not an option


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sorry--I had to drive more than just myself, so staying later was not an option



No problem.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem.



 Heehee, you may want to check to whom you made your last SBLOCK


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You liked Tougness?   (Or was it Weapon Specialisation: Net    )



Improved Initiative actually, but Weapon Specialization: net (Note Spelling Smart guy) isn't a totally waste as it will help give you that added damage you need to sunder someone's bastard sword.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, you may want to check to whom you made your last SBLOCK



Um, oops.

Fixed.  (And you didn't respond) 

As long as I didn't put your name in the other spots, we're good


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Fixed.  (And you didn't respond)




Yeah I know...   I'm in the same boat also.  He's around I believe.  I think someone is involved in combat in one of his games so it takes him longer to post.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Improved Initiative actually, but Weapon Specialization: net (Note Spelling Smart guy) isn't a totally waste as it will help give you that added damage you need to sunder someone's bastard sword.



Weapon Speciali_s_ation: Net (please no zeds ) is totally useless. Read the feat again. Then the net description


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I know...   I'm in the same boat also.  He's around I believe.  I think someone is involved in combat in one of his games so it takes him longer to post.)



 I actually fell asleep at my computer, but my annoying younger brother just woke me up...::sigh::  He's in here right now and he won't go away, reading Arcana Evolved aloud...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I actually fell asleep at my computer, but my annoying younger brother just woke me up...::sigh::  He's in here right now and he won't go away, reading Arcana Evolved aloud...



Good for him!    You got posting to do.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Good for him!    You got posting to do.



 Not if he doesn't shut up...  Quote from him: "So...if you're a spryte you have to use a Size Tiny Morningstar?  That's such crap!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Weapon Speciali_s_ation: Net (please no zeds ) is totally useless. Read the feat again. Then the net description



Granted I might be stretching it a bit when it comes to sundering since a net isn't a melee weapon but a net can damage you…  (PHB “Thrown Weapons” page 113)



			
				 PHB “Thrown Weapons” page 113 said:
			
		

> *Thrown Weapons*: Daggers, clubs, shortspears, spears, darts, javelins, throwing axes, light hammers, tridents, shuriken, and *nets are thrown weapons. The wielder applies his or her Strength modifier to damage dealt by thrown weapons* (except for splash weapons).




So a fighter with 18 strength would do 4 damage with a successful hit with a net...

A 19th level rogue with strength of 12 would do 1 + 10d6 SA damage with a net on an opponent that was surprised.  

Edit: So Weapon Speciali*z*ation isn't a worthless feat after all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not if he doesn't shut up...  Quote from him: "So...if you're a spryte you have to use a Size Tiny Morningstar?  That's such crap!"




That's like 1d4 damage... It’s not that bad.  Besides "spryte" are not know as a race for their unbeatable fighters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Granted I might be stretching it a bit when it comes to sundering since a net isn't a melee weapon but a net can damage you…  (PHB “Thrown Weapons” page 113)
> 
> 
> 
> So a fighter with 18 strength would do 4 damage with a successful hit with a net...
> 
> A 19th level rogue with strength of 12 would do 1 + 10d6 SA damage with a net on an opponent that was surprised.
> 
> Edit: So Weapon Speciali*z*ation isn't a worthless feat after all.



 You add your strength modifier to damage rolls.  However, nets do not deal damage--they have no damage roll at all.  It isn't that they deal 0 damage, its that you don't get a damage roll


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's like 1d4 damage... It’s not that bad. Besides "spryte" are not know as a race for their unbeatable fighters.



I didn't say it was bad, that was him


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You add your strength modifier to damage rolls.  However, nets do not deal damage--they have no damage roll at all.  It isn't that they deal 0 damage, its that you don't get a damage roll




You’re more than welcome to go and talk to Hypersmurf about it... but that is how the RAW is written, Nets do damage if you have a strength bonus, and their is no room for common sense when it comes to the RAW... 

but your more than welcome to house rule it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You’re more than welcome to go and talk to Hypersmurf about it... but that is how the RAW is written, Nets do damage if you have a strength bonus, and their is no room for common sense when it comes to the RAW...
> 
> but your more than welcome to house rule it.



 Nope--you get to add your strength bonus to the damage roll, but there is no roll to which to add it.  So you do not deal damage with nets by the RAW.  Its an issue of comparing a '--' to a '0' .  Another example of this is with spells--if you have 0 spells of a certain level, you can still add bonus spells to it and cast them, but if you have -- spells, you just can't cast them at all


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope--you get to add your strength bonus to the damage roll, but there is no roll to which to add it.  So you do not deal damage with nets by the RAW.




You'll have to do better than a table to argue RAW.  They’re the first things to be thrown out when something conflicts within RAW. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its an issue of comparing a '--' to a '0' .  Another example of this is with spells--if you have 0 spells of a certain level, you can still add bonus spells to it and cast them, but if you have -- spells, you just can't cast them at all




Another example of this would be the range increment for a bastard sword...  by your ruling you couldn't toss it in ten feet increments but by the rest of the RAW you can. (with a negative -4 on the attack roll.) (again pg 113)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You'll have to do better than a table to argue RAW.  They’re the first things to be thrown out when something conflicts within RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of this would be the range increment for a bastard sword...  by your ruling you couldn't toss it in ten feet increments but by the rest of the RAW you can. (with a negative -4 on the attack roll.) (again pg 113)



 Well, of course, the sentence you quoted does not at all imply anything against what I said.  The part in the RAW that trumps any of the things you suggested is the description of the net--which states very clearly everything that happens with a net, from start to finish, and you'll see there are no damage rolls involved.  No damage rolls means bonus to damage rolls is irrelevant


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The part in the RAW that trumps any of the things you suggested is the description of the net--which states very clearly everything that happens with a net, from start to finish, and you'll see there are no damage rolls involved.




Yes of course let me read that...



			
				RAW Net Entry said:
			
		

> Net: A net is used to entangle enemies. When you throw a net, you make a ranged touch attack against your target. A net’s maximum range is 10 feet. If you hit, the target is entangled. An entangled creature takes a –2 penalty on attack rolls and a –4 penalty on Dexterity, can move at only half speed, and cannot charge or run. If you control the trailing rope by succeeding on an opposed Strength check while holding it, the entangled creature can move only within the limits that the rope allows. If the entangled creature attempts to cast a spell, it must make a DC 15 Concentration check or be unable to cast the spell.
> An entangled creature can escape with a DC 20 Escape Artist check (a full-round action). The net has 5 hit points and can be burst with a DC 25 Strength check (also a full-round action).
> 
> A net is useful only against creatures within one size category of you.
> 
> A net must be folded to be thrown effectively. The first time you throw your net in a fight, you make a normal ranged touch attack roll. After the net is unfolded, you take a –4 penalty on attack rolls with it. It takes 2 rounds for a proficient user to fold a net and twice that long for a nonproficient one to do so.




I've read it 5 times now and I see not a single entry saying it deals no damage....  So maybe the entries of weapons that do damage list it?



			
				RAW Bastard Sword Entry said:
			
		

> Sword, Bastard: A bastard sword is too large to use in one hand without special training; thus, it is an exotic weapon. A character can use a bastard sword two-handed as a martial weapon.




Nope it doesn't state it does damage also.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes of course let me read that...
> 
> 
> 
> I've read it 5 times now and I see not a single entry saying it deals no damage....  So maybe the entries of weapons that do damage list it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it doesn't state it does damage also.



 That's because the Bastard Sword works under the normal rules for weapons--anything in the specific weapon text overrides the normal rules for a weapon, and otherwise you use the default  

You could try it, but I can pretty-much guarantee that Hypersmurf would be with me on this one


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Considering I think your mind is actually thinking now and I would rather see your time devoted to IC posts I’m pretty much going to stop replying to this.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Considering I think your mind is actually thinking now and I would rather see your time devoted to IC posts I’m pretty much going to stop replying to this.



Not that so much as that my little brother went away with his "Did you know that all the races in the Diamond Throne, even the ones that get along with all the other races, don't like mojh?" Yes! Yes I know!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not that so much as that my little brother went away with his "Did you know that all the races in the Diamond Throne, even the ones that get along with all the other races, don't like mojh?" Yes! Yes I know!




I have no idea what he's talking about...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have no idea what he's talking about...



 Remember I mentioned he just got Arcana Evolved, right?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Remember I mentioned he just got Arcana Evolved, right?



Yeah and I own the books… but that doesn’t mean I’ve read them.


----------



## Keia

G'nite!

Keia


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Remember I mentioned he just got Arcana Evolved, right?



Is it worth an upgrade for Arcana Unearthed?  I've not used it much, but mostly due to 3.0 vs 3.5 compatibility and general desire to play normal D&D in our group.  I did manage to let a GM let me play a Mageblade using something similar to the bard spellcasting limits with the full Wizard/Sorcerer spell list.  It actualy balances out fairly well simply because he can't go all out with spells for long, and he's lacking a bit of the toughness and accuracte of a full blooded fighter.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> G'nite!
> 
> Keia



 G'night Keia!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Is it worth an upgrade for Arcana Unearthed?  I've not used it much, but mostly due to 3.0 vs 3.5 compatibility and general desire to play normal D&D in our group.  I did manage to let a GM let me play a Mageblade using something similar to the bard spellcasting limits with the full Wizard/Sorcerer spell list.  It actualy balances out fairly well simply because he can't go all out with spells for long, and he's lacking a bit of the toughness and accuracte of a full blooded fighter.



 I dunno--he won't let me read it, just comes in and tells me random things that I already know due to owning both AU and the Diamond Throne PDF


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I dunno--he won't let me read it, just comes in and tells me random things that I already know due to owning both AU and the Diamond Throne PDF



Gee, that's... um... usefull...

Let me know if you ever do get a chance to read through it.  I only have AU.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Gee, that's... um... usefull...
> 
> Let me know if you ever do get a chance to read through it.  I only have AU.



 He's not supposed to be useful--just annoying   At least he woke me up when I fell asleep though


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> He's not supposed to be useful--just annoying   At least he woke me up when I fell asleep though



Then he may live


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Then he may live



But I wanted to go to sleep  And I'm going to try again right now.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But I wanted to go to sleep  And I'm going to try again right now.



Pout.  Oh well. Night


----------



## Bront

Rystil -
[sblock]Odd thought.  What are the options of me taking Vanessa as my Cohort?  Or would I simply have to wait till 6th level to do that?

Not saying I'm going to, it was just an odd thought I had.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront, darn you!   I thought for sure it was RA's posting when I got the email notification... *pout*


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront, darn you!   I thought for sure it was RA's posting when I got the email notification... *pout*



Neener neener neener   

I'm going to attempt to go back to bed.  Hopefully I can sleep too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm going to attempt to go back to bed.  Hopefully I can sleep too.




Fine, you just leave me too... *pout*


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Fine, you just leave me too... *pout*



We always do 

BTW, you might know this.  Did Isida post that she'll be away for a bit?  She's not been on in a few days, just curious.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, you might know this.  Did Isida post that she'll be away for a bit?  She's not been on in a few days, just curious.




She didn't make such a post this time but I do know she is busy in RL right now.  (I know details too but it’s not my place to give them but its good stuff and not bad stuff as far as I know.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm, that's an interesting idea.  I would rule that if someone finds the perfect cohort nd they're not quite level 6 yet, then she could still travel along with you and try to learn from you but just wouldn't be able to gain combat experience or be combat-effective until you reached level 6 and got Leadership (at which point we would explain that as the Leadership effects causing you to be able to effectively tutor her in the ways of combat).  I've never had someone meet the cohort prior to taking Leadership (or indeed before being able to access the feat), but I like it and I think its more natural this way, so I say go for it if you like the idea--I'll try to make it work 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I might think about it, by the way, for extr privacy, an e-mail is about to be sent on this issue 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden: [SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I might think about it, by the way, for extr privacy, an e-mail is about to be sent on this issue



Cool I deleted my post then.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm, that's an interesting idea.  I would rule that if someone finds the perfect cohort nd they're not quite level 6 yet, then she could still travel along with you and try to learn from you but just wouldn't be able to gain combat experience or be combat-effective until you reached level 6 and got Leadership (at which point we would explain that as the Leadership effects causing you to be able to effectively tutor her in the ways of combat).  I've never had someone meet the cohort prior to taking Leadership (or indeed before being able to access the feat), but I like it and I think its more natural this way, so I say go for it if you like the idea--I'll try to make it work



Well, another alterinitive to that, especialy given that she would then start out at Level 1 or mysteriously gains 4 levels, which is well below the appropriate cohort level, is that I don't gain followers, but she follows as if I had the leadership feat (figure out my score as of now, and go from there), but I am required to take it at 6th.  Also, given at the moment, she's an NPC (and will likely be sorta NPCed anyway), it's not like she's a true cohort yet.  I might think about it, depending on things.  That sort of changes the concept a bit of Kirkesh, though not nessessarily that much.

Like I said, we'll see where this leads.  Perhaps I can find a way to get her training till I get to 6th, and then pick her up.  We'll see.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kirkesh:
[SBLOCK]


> Also, given at the moment, she's an NPC (and will likely be sorta NPCed anyway), it's not like she's a true cohort yet. I might think about it, depending on things. That sort of changes the concept a bit of Kirkesh, though not nessessarily that much.



This works for me if you'd like to run with it, and I like it better than the 'leave her for training' idea [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> This works for me if you'd like to run with it, and I like it better than the 'leave her for training' idea



I'm not Kirkesh, is it ok if I respond? 
We'll see when we're done with her current "training" 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Can't help it--I was in the middle of responding to Kirkesh at the same time 
Now back to our regularly scheduled 'training' 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Got a meeting everyone--that's why I stopped before I could answer Diedrik or Yuriko, but I will be back ASAP.  Sorry


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Got a meeting everyone--that's why I stopped before I could answer Diedrik or Yuriko, but I will be back ASAP.  Sorry




Molpe is suffering also...


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Molpe is suffering also...



We over in S&M SoM are not as concerned for that 

Hey, I had to come back to respond as Kirkesh, so no biggie.  I'm probably off till later tonight at work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> We over in S&M SoM are not as concerned for that




Oops!  Did I stay that out loud?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Got a meeting everyone--that's why I stopped before I could answer Diedrik or Yuriko, but I will be back ASAP.  Sorry




That is one very long ass chewing meeting...    Hope they left you all with enough ass to comfortable sit in front of a PC tonight.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That is one very long ass chewing meeting...    Hope they left you all with enough ass to comfortable sit in front of a PC tonight.



 It was definitely long, I'll give it that.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It was definitely long, I'll give it that.



It wasn't the meeting itself, but it was the pre meeting pre meeting planning meeting before the premeeting meeting to plan the meeting.  (If you think I'm joking, I attend those almost daily at work.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> It wasn't the meeting itself, but it was the pre meeting pre meeting planning meeting before the premeeting meeting to plan the meeting.  (If you think I'm joking, I attend those almost daily at work.)



 I hate those things too-Grrrrr!


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

Did you just miss Bront and my posts in the prologue (353 and 354 - as I know you usually like to reply in order), or are they just taking a little longer to write?


----------



## Bront

Rystil
[sblock]I take it if Vanessa as a Cohort, do I have to train her as a swashbuckler?  Or perhaps she has some training as something else?  (I was thinking a spellcaster, specificly a witch (Though I don't think I've seen the class), perhaps she's had some secret training behind her father's back).

Just a thought.

We now return to 'training'[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil
> 
> Did you just miss Bront and my posts in the prologue (353 and 354 - as I know you usually like to reply in order), or are they just taking a little longer to write?



 Well, I actually saw them and then replied out of order by mistake--d'oh (what tripped me up was I went to do Destiny's Tears in the middle then came back to SoM ).  I did reply to both though


----------



## Keia

Well, I was a one-liner, which made it quicker as well.

Keia
_Who's not certain he phrased that correctly_


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I actually saw them and then replied out of order by mistake--d'oh (what tripped me up was I went to do Destiny's Tears in the middle then came back to SoM ).  I did reply to both though




Keia gets all the breaks.   

Just imagine when you get all your games started, you'll never know where you are.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
You wouldn't have to train her as a Swashbuckler, though she kind of does want to learn more about them.  Witch is a fun class, but being a double-caster, it might be a bit dangerous for someone who is two levels behind to pick it--maybe some blend of Swashbuckler and something else could be cool--in particular Swashbuckler3/Something1 can make an excellent 4th-level cohort for a level 6 guy to have, where Something is a class with good stuff to cherry-pick at level 1 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Keia gets all the breaks.
> 
> Just imagine when you get all your games started, you'll never know where you are.



 I'll get lost and never find my way out!


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You wouldn't have to train her as a Swashbuckler, though she kind of does want to learn more about them.  Witch is a fun class, but being a double-caster, it might be a bit dangerous for someone who is two levels behind to pick it--maybe some blend of Swashbuckler and something else could be cool--in particular Swashbuckler3/Something1 can make an excellent 4th-level cohort for a level 6 guy to have, where Something is a class with good stuff to cherry-pick at level 1



Is there something She'd like to take?  (Keep in mind, that if she tags along, she'd currently be an L2 semi-cohort for the moment, unless she'd start at L4 and just not earn EXP till later, since I'm only L4, unless I'd be getting a quick 2 level boost.

Troubador could be interesting, not sure about Jester or Sage.  And that's all the Rowani classes.  Wonder if there's another she'd qualify for beyond that?

The advantage of her being a witch, is if Kirkesh ever gets his own ship (which is a goal of his at some point), she could pilot it, and probably quite well.  Not sure if there's another class she could pick up that could cast/pilot but wasn't a double caster.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> Well, I was a one-liner, which made it quicker as well.
> 
> Keia
> _Who's not certain he phrased that correctly_



I know most people break into laughter when I say "Keia", though I think that's because it sounds like the car company.


----------



## Keia

Bront said:
			
		

> I know most people break into laughter when I say "Keia", though I think that's because it sounds like the car company.



Yeah, but I was here long before them (1984, actually) . . . and I'll be here long after. 

Keia
_And in fact that is how it is pronounced_


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm...a Swashbuckler/Witch might be an interesting combo that I never tried before 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...a Swashbuckler/Witch might be an interesting combo that I never tried before



A switch 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]


> A switch





Hmmm...some sort of Swashbuckler3 + RoguishCaster1 could work well--its got a few self-buff spells, skills, Sneak Attack, and a bunch of useful Swashbuckler abilities (including Precise Strike, so she could have 1d6 extra no matter what and another 1d6 if flanking)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil 
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...some sort of Swashbuckler3 + RoguishCaster1 could work well--its got a few self-buff spells, skills, Sneak Attack, and a bunch of useful Swashbuckler abilities (including Precise Strike, so she could have 1d6 extra no matter what and another 1d6 if flanking)



Where is Rogish Caster from?  I don't see it on your list of classes in any of the worlds.

Witch 2 Swash 2 could be interesting.  So could RC 2 Swash 2.  Problem is both would need to be typed up [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
RoguishCaster doesn't exist, its just an archetype, hence the 'some sort of'   Witch2/Swash2 or RC2/Swash2, though from a mechanical perspective, the third level of Swashbuckler is really quite worth taking 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> RoguishCaster doesn't exist, its just an archetype, hence the 'some sort of'   Witch2/Swash2 or RC2/Swash2, though from a mechanical perspective, the third level of Swashbuckler is really quite worth taking



Yes, it is, even if she never takes any more.  Since it's delt with for no armor, it's nice.  Elderich Infultrator is a good idea for a rougish caster, though the Witch might be a more natural Rowani progression.  We'll see when she's done with her initial training 

If you could write up the witch, or at least give me the basics, that might be good.  I could see her looking for something with lets her do shapechanging too.  Is witch a Wizard/Druid combo?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

It appears Rystil went to bed.  Oh well.


----------



## Bront

Rystil, you missed Kirikesh's last responce (Which was before your last responce of the night last night)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Rystil, you missed Kirikesh's last responce (Which was before your last responce of the night last night)



 D'oh--good catch!


----------



## Bront

RA:
[sblock]
Any chance I could intrest in you in picking up a game as a player?  I just had someone drop my Hanable's Hunters game, and could use another player, particulary, some sort of Bard would be fantastic if that sounds interesting.  Look through the thread and let me know if you're interested before I reopen the offer.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm....I'll definitely take a look.  Does it make sense to you if I told you that I like playing the role of the Bard best but I wish with passionate hatred to beat the actual 'Bard' class in the PH into absolute and utter oblivion and would never consider playing it under any circumstances .  I guess you may be able to guess that from my characters you've seen so far   So could my 'some kind of Bard' be a Telepath or a Warlock or maybe an Enchanter with the UA variant where s/he gets social skills (though admittedly, it is a real blow to lose all the wizard bonus feats, but I like social skills )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm....I'll definitely take a look.  Does it make sense to you if I told you that I like playing the role of the Bard best but I wish with passionate hatred to beat the actual 'Bard' class in the PH into absolute and utter oblivion and would never consider playing it under any circumstances .  I guess you may be able to guess that from my characters you've seen so far   So could my 'some kind of Bard' be a Telepath or a Warlock or maybe an Enchanter with the UA variant where s/he gets social skills (though admittedly, it is a real blow to lose all the wizard bonus feats, but I like social skills )



Actualy, the party could use a Bard.  The could use the support from Inspire courage, the could use the extra healing capacity, they need a true front man, and Bardic Lore would be a HUGE bonus.

We have a cleric (Somewhat combat capable, but not combat savy). A Dragonmarked Wizard, A Rogue/Master Inquisitive, A Barb/Ranger, a Ranger/Extreme Explorer, A Swashbuckler (Isida), and we just lost the Rogue/Dragonmark Heir.

If you realy hate the Bard, I'd suggest the Changeling Rogue sub levels (Like what Mel is using in Scion) as an option, or perhaps a Dragonmarked Halfling Healer (Could still be a rogue or something).  Heck, the Marshal could be somewhat usefull too from the support side.

On the first page, there's a link to my Noble class, that is a posability as well if you're interested.  Fairly good in support, capable in combat, good social skills, and a few other perks.

I'm also open to tweeking the bard, but that's all on you.

BTW, make sure you read my last OOC coment relevent to the game.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Hmm....you know who has what it looks like they need?  A high-Charisma druid Diplomacy is a class-skill--Got healing, combat, and support.  I've never played  Druid before, so that could be fun--of course as a Psion-lover I would also point out there's no Psion, of course   Aren't there like Kalashtar or something--they looked like a fun race   I'd do the Rogue but I don't want to step on the Master Inquisitive's toes.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront: [sblock]Psion evil, bad, don't fall for it![/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront and BS:
[SBLOCK]
Hahaha, Bront already has my lovely Telepath Lasair in one of his games though 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront and Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahaha, Bront already has my lovely Telepath Lasair in one of his games though




Then he should know when to stop...  and dude your nymph is a psion.  (as in the thing you play the most.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS and Bront:
[SBLOCK]
The Telepath is a class that has social skills and can cast spells well.  These two are my favourite things to do in the game--if the Enchanter could have social skills, I would play that just as much.  As for Bards, I love the concept of the Bard but the class is just poorly done and manages to make my favourite things boring and unspecial.  I've actually created 4 variant Bards because of this problem, though they are balanced for my (non-gestalt, non-Spelljamming, ordinary) homebrew and maybe not for any other game.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden and  Bront:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Telepath is a class that has social skills and can cast spells well.



I guess I can understand that...  I just like nymphs cause they have high charisma and since it’s often viewed as a dump state I'm drawn to it. 

As for the bard...  Yeah to be honest, I dislike it also, I've only played two...  A Divine Bard, basically for the Bardic Knowledge, and a Siren...  I just dislike how the abilities work.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS and Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Oh, I like Charisma too, but I don't like LA.  So I don't play Nymphs (although I suppose I might play one in my own setting if I lived in a bizarro world where I wasn't the only GM qualified to run games in it).  Any temptation to pick up Bard for Bardic Knowledge disappears when I see the Loremaster in the DMG, though it does mean I have to wait...but I am patient.  One of my all-time favourite PrCs ever was the old Virtuoso from Song and Silence which basically allowed Wizards to be Bards (you get all the Bardic Music that the Bard ever learns at level 1, plus new songs) and keep full casting.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm....you know who has what it looks like they need?  A high-Charisma druid Diplomacy is a class-skill--Got healing, combat, and support.  I've never played  Druid before, so that could be fun--of course as a Psion-lover I would also point out there's no Psion, of course   Aren't there like Kalashtar or something--they looked like a fun race   I'd do the Rogue but I don't want to step on the Master Inquisitive's toes.




You won't step on his toes.  He's a rogue with a dex of 10 (Half Orc).

Druid would be cool.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
10 Dex eh?  Then he must have upped Int and Charisma or something so I would step on his toes even more .  

As a druid, would you allow this--
[SBLOCK]Fey Blood (General)
You have one or more fey as ancestors, and as a result your druid powers come naturally to you rather than from any great insight into the nature of the world.
Prerequisites: Cha 11+, ability to speak the Sylvan language, humanoid or giant type.
Benefit: Your druid spellcasting powers are based on Charisma rather than Wisdom. To prepare or cast a druid spell, you must have a Charisma score of at least 10 + the spell's level, and you gain bonus spells based on your Charisma score. The DC for saving throws against your druid spells is 10 + the spell's level + your Charisma modifier. This feat does not alter the means by which you prepare or cast druid spells; you must still prepare spells in advance, as normal. Because you are using your natural fey connection to nature as the conduit for your magical powers rather than any great insight, your spells are considered to be partially fey magic. Any druid of 4th level or higher with the Resist Nature's Lure class ability gains a +2 bonus to saving throws against your druid spells.
Special: You may only select this feat at 1st level, though you need not possess the druid class at that time. Your DM may limit this feat to certain appropriate races that would be likely to have crossbred with fey over the history of the campaign world. 
[/SBLOCK]
from Rich Burlew's website?  

It has some other feats for which it lets you qualify, but if you eliminate those, I could see allowing this even without spending a feat for it (it doesn't really do anything much but shift around and add flavour while making the character weaker against other druids).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 10 Dex eh?  Then he must have upped Int and Charisma or something so I would step on his toes even more .
> 
> As a druid, would you allow this--
> [SBLOCK]Fey Blood (General)
> You have one or more fey as ancestors, and as a result your druid powers come naturally to you rather than from any great insight into the nature of the world.
> Prerequisites: Cha 11+, ability to speak the Sylvan language, humanoid or giant type.
> Benefit: Your druid spellcasting powers are based on Charisma rather than Wisdom. To prepare or cast a druid spell, you must have a Charisma score of at least 10 + the spell's level, and you gain bonus spells based on your Charisma score. The DC for saving throws against your druid spells is 10 + the spell's level + your Charisma modifier. This feat does not alter the means by which you prepare or cast druid spells; you must still prepare spells in advance, as normal. Because you are using your natural fey connection to nature as the conduit for your magical powers rather than any great insight, your spells are considered to be partially fey magic. Any druid of 4th level or higher with the Resist Nature's Lure class ability gains a +2 bonus to saving throws against your druid spells.
> Special: You may only select this feat at 1st level, though you need not possess the druid class at that time. Your DM may limit this feat to certain appropriate races that would be likely to have crossbred with fey over the history of the campaign world.
> [/SBLOCK]
> from Rich Burlew's website?
> 
> It has some other feats for which it lets you qualify, but if you eliminate those, I could see allowing this even without spending a feat for it (it doesn't really do anything much but shift around and add flavour while making the character weaker against other druids).



I'll let you have it for free, however, you would have to be human (Most likely to have some fey blood).  I'll look over the other feats later, but my guess is probably not.

BTW, you never did say why you dislike the bard, just why you think the bardic knowledge isn't that usefull because of the loremaster class.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront and RA[SBLOCK]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, you never did say why you dislike the bard, just why you think the bardic knowledge isn't that useful because of the loremaster class.



Nor did he explain why he kept the Siren so much the same when he dislikes the class so much. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA/BS[SBLOCK]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nor did he explain why he kept the Siren so much the same when he dislikes the class so much.



I always liked the bard.  Haven't made many, but it's a flexable class, with just enough of everything.  Their spells are actualy highly usefull if used creatively, they have a good skill selection, and now with some of the cool bardic feats, particularly in eberron which lets you swap out bardic music feats for the normal songs you gain at 3,6,9,etc, bardic music is pretty cool (I like Song of the Heart personaly, +1 to Inspire Courage bonuses as a 3rd level feat).  I'm not thrilled with the perform skill being broken down, but there's a feat that lets you get around that too and gives you a bonus to each skill.

FYI, Rystil, if you take that feat as a feat instead, I'll let you gain Lowlight Vision as part of your Fey heritage, but you'll have some unusuall physical charictaristic from your fey heritage (Strange eye/hair color, odd ear/eye shape, something noticable but not nessessarily cripling or too noticable).  I think that works better, but I still think it should be a human.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront and BS:
[SBLOCK]


> you would have to be human



That's cool--I love humans anyways.    


> I'll look over the other feats later, but my guess is probably not.



They're all like level 17+ feats anyway so don't waste your time--it doesn't matter if you approve them or not (though the Changeling feat--and Burlew gets the *correct* use of the word Changeling here--is totally sweet).

I didn't want to post this because sometimes it upsets people who like Bards, but you did ask for it   The reason I don't like Bards is because they just aren't special (except the Bardic Knowledge until the party Loremaster gets it).  They are not good at anything and they are not even jack-of-all-trades enough for it to be worth that fact.  My four variants fix this somewhat.  There's just no reason to have a bard in your party when you can have something else--particularly comparing Bard to Druid.  This is not just theory--I have played tabletop games with bards where the character begged to be able to play something else--anything else because of this.  The bard has not-enough of anything to be fun in pretty-much any game I have ever played.  The exception would probably be an extremely combat-lite game where you could play a Wizard with 11 Int or something and still be OK...I guess the point is that if you build me any party with a Bard, I can easily build a better party that covers all the same areas without the Bard.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA/Brout[SBLOCK]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> and now with some of the cool bardic feats...



Wow, I didn't even stop to consider those in regards to the siren...   I might have more in Eberron to like besides the Shifter. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]


> FYI, Rystil, if you take that feat as a feat instead, I'll let you gain Lowlight Vision as part of your Fey heritage



You'll understand if, as a Druid and thus someone expecting to spend a good deal of time not in my own form (thus either losing the Low-Light Vision or gaining it automatically), I prefer to have it not a feat and not gain Low-Light Vision, right? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA and BS:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's cool--I love humans anyways.
> 
> They're all like level 17+ feats anyway so don't waste your time--it doesn't matter if you approve them or not (though the Changeling feat--and Burlew gets the *correct* use of the word Changeling here--is totally sweet).
> 
> I didn't want to post this because sometimes it upsets people who like Bards, but you did ask for it   The reason I don't like Bards is because they just aren't special (except the Bardic Knowledge until the party Loremaster gets it).  They are not good at anything and they are not even jack-of-all-trades enough for it to be worth that fact.  My four variants fix this somewhat.  There's just no reason to have a bard in your party when you can have something else--particularly comparing Bard to Druid.  This is not just theory--I have played tabletop games with bards where the character begged to be able to play something else--anything else because of this.  The bard has not-enough of anything to be fun in pretty-much any game I have ever played.  The exception would probably be an extremely combat-lite game where you could play a Wizard with 11 Int or something and still be OK...I guess the point is that if you build me any party with a Bard, I can easily build a better party that covers all the same areas without the Bard.)



Rogue has no unique abilities anymore either, there are several other base classes that cover them.  Wizard and Sorc dupe each other.  There are lots of characters that can cover the abilities of other classes.

Also, no one has bardic music, and they have some exclusive spells that are quite nice and usefull (Sculpt Sound is cool).  And Baric Knowledge is quite usefull, more usefull when used as a base class skill.  On top of that, they're compitent in combat, and can wear light armor, and it doesn't hinder them as much as it does a rogue if they wear chain shirts.  Now a bard can be made mostly useless by a party, but it takes away from the other abilities of the other classes.  And you can never underestimate Inspire Courage.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden and Bront[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't want to post this because sometimes it upsets people who like Bards...



Sadly I agree.  If you look at the class survivor threads the Bard is the first one to go after the Monk.  (Which gets tossed cause it’s a cultural thing.)  The only two bards I have played have been in gestalt games.  The divine bard was a Knight of the Crown (Dragonlance Game) who was also a historian of the order and the other is the highly irresistible Molpe.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA and Bront[SBLOCK]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Rogue has no unique abilities anymore either, there are several other base classes that cover them.



8 skill points a level, sneak attack, hell most of my warrior types a truly Rogues. ;[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You'll understand if, as a Druid and thus someone expecting to spend a good deal of time not in my own form (thus either losing the Low-Light Vision or gaining it automatically), I prefer to have it not a feat and not gain Low-Light Vision, right?



That's fine, then you're blood's weak(er) 

BTW, there's still an OOC coment realted to SOM you haven't addressed yet, and you're welcome to actualy either move some of this into the Hunters thread.  I won't need you till they get back to base, but if need be, you can run Candide's Elf till he gets back.  I think they should be back there soon though.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS and Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Not to start a debate  but the Rogue only loses that uniqueness in add-on books.  Looking at only the core base classes, Bard is already lost among the others.  Wizards and Sorcerers being similar isn't really the point--Wizard is better and Sorcerer gets trumped out (although useful for some fringe uses), but neither is blown out of the water in the arcane arts.  The Bard-only spells are somewhat fun, but with all the spells available out there, the fact that they have an incredibly limited number to know helps suck some of that fun away (Particularly when so many of the cool ones are niche, like Sculpt Sound, so you have to worry about missing out on something the party needs you to cover).  I won't argue against Bardic Knowledge because its cool, but I will say that some GMs can really put a crimp in it quite easily and you can pick it up as a Wizard without losing casting.  Their combat competence is below that of Cleric and Druid, two full casters, and mithral chain shirt isn't hurting the rogue either   As for Inspire Courage, the Morale Bonus doesn't stack with any other morale bonuses, so the level 1 Bard is rendered over 50% useless (At level 1, to hit is more important than damage) by the Bless spell, for instance.  Whee, poor bards.  I feel sorry for them, I really do 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA and BS[SBLOCK]


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 8 skill points a level, sneak attack, hell most of my warrior types a truly Rogues. ;



Scout has 8, Ranger and Bard has 6.  There are a few base classes that get Sneak Attack now as well, and may PrCs.

Just an example, but yes, rogues make excelent warriors in many cases.

It's all what you want out of a PC.  The bard has some issues, but I personaly enjoy playing one (Though, it can be tough, I understand).  And that's realy what the game is about.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]


> BTW, there's still an OOC coment realted to SOM you haven't addressed yet



Where?  I checked twice and missed it both times 


> I won't need you till they get back to base, but if need be, you can run Candide's Elf till he gets back. I think they should be back there soon though.



Sounds good!  Quick question--before I pick the 18 17 17 13 8 8 character stat choice, I'm just going to make sure that you did in fact mean to offer that one (it has quite a high point buy).
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]


> I personaly enjoy playing one (Though, it can be tough, I understand). And that's realy what the game is about.



That's absolutely 100% correct, and don't ever let anything I may say against the Bard make you think otherwise. As for me, I would never ever do it. I've spent years looking for clever ways to play a Bard without being one--in fact, my first PbP character on these boards, whom I took over from a previous owner, was a gestalt character (Shalah) which I transformed from Rogue/Bard (a pretty straight worthless gestalt actually since you already have the skill points and BAB from Rogue) to Rogue/Telepath 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA and Bront[SBLOCK]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Scout has 8, Ranger and Bard has 6.  There are a few base classes that get Sneak Attack now as well, and may PrCs.



Scout?  Where can I find this class in the PHB...   Every class uses its uniqueness when you start looking outside of the core books.   (Though sneak attack is lost do to a couple of PrCs in the DMG but they a niche PrCs.  (Both require you to be evil.)

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden & Bront
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sounds good!  Quick question--before I pick the 18 17 17 13 8 8 character stat choice, I'm just going to make sure that you did in fact mean to offer that one (it has quite a high point buy).



Don't you have IC threads to update...   (Side work, yes I understand now.) [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden & Bront[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> in fact, my first PbP character on these boards, whom I took over from a previous owner, was a gestalt character (Shalah) which I transformed from Rogue/Bard (a pretty straight worthless gestalt actually since you already have the skill points and BAB from Rogue) to Rogue/Telepath



Yeah, I remember and she was never the same character again...  :\ 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

BS and RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not to start a debate  but the Rogue only loses that uniqueness in add-on books.  Looking at only the core base classes, Bard is already lost among the others.  Wizards and Sorcerers being similar isn't really the point--Wizard is better and Sorcerer gets trumped out (although useful for some fringe uses), but neither is blown out of the water in the arcane arts.  The Bard-only spells are somewhat fun, but with all the spells available out there, the fact that they have an incredibly limited number to know helps suck some of that fun away (Particularly when so many of the cool ones are niche, like Sculpt Sound, so you have to worry about missing out on something the party needs you to cover).  I won't argue against Bardic Knowledge because its cool, but I will say that some GMs can really put a crimp in it quite easily and you can pick it up as a Wizard without losing casting.  Their combat competence is below that of Cleric and Druid, two full casters, and mithral chain shirt isn't hurting the rogue either   As for Inspire Courage, the Morale Bonus doesn't stack with any other morale bonuses, so the level 1 Bard is rendered over 50% useless (At level 1, to hit is more important than damage) by the Bless spell, for instance.  Whee, poor bards.  I feel sorry for them, I really do



It's an interesting discussion on oppinions, no problems 
Their spells add to their flexability, and they're in the unique position of being a semi-full casters.  But they're not as good as other classes.

I am very free with BK, generaly let it be used in place of any other knowledge skill in some fasion, as well as to know other strange or obscure things, drop hints on the party, etc.  It's probably the most used skill of any character (even beyond spot) in any campaign I've played in with a bard in my group.  Someone with only levels in Loremaster will loose out due to not having full progression in the skill, at least in my games.

Combat wise, they're on par with a Druid (Similar armor, though better weapon selection), and maybe lose out a bit to the cleric simply because of the armor.  But they're no slouch.

And I'm talking a normal chain shirt (So beter AC), or you could go Mithril Breastplate.  Plus, I think they can take feats to increase the armor they can cast in (In Complete Arcane).

Yes, but the bard can do it without wasting a spell, so the cleric can use something else (like divine might, shield of faith, ect).  That's part of being a party, knowing what others do and working with their abilities, not stepping on them.

I will admit that the least fun character I ever played was a gnome bard, but I ended up playing 2 characters (the other was his brother, an illusionist).  However, he had the worst stats of the entire party (GM made 25 random rolls and had us pick a number to select one, and he got screwed), and someone else decided to make their character a diplomatic rogue, and then wouldn't let the bard occasionaly negotiate (Even when he was as good if not better at it).  I don't think it realy would have mattered what type of character I was playing, that game wasn't that exciting.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS (and Bront):
[SBLOCK]


> Yeah, I remember and she was never the same character again...



You initially said you liked my reimagining of Shalah...I have the proof in e-mail.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Where?  I checked twice and missed it both times



http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2410240&postcount=540


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sounds good!  Quick question--before I pick the 18 17 17 13 8 8 character stat choice, I'm just going to make sure that you did in fact mean to offer that one (it has quite a high point buy).



I prefer a 1/1 point buy system,  (A 16,16,16,14,14,14 is NOT equal to 18,18,18,8,8,8), so they're all balanced that way, and I've had no complaints about it.  Seems to work well in game, and no one feels they got screwed since they can choose.

BTW, I'm done with my bard defending 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden and Bront[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You initially said you liked my reimagining of Shalah...I have the proof in e-mail.



Yup, and then I saw the class in action and saw how bossy Shalah had become.   (Don’t worry, you didn’t cause my departure from that game or the death of Samira.  I'm just saying in retrospect I do not like the psion class.) 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA and Bront[SBLOCK]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I don't think it realy would have mattered what type of character I was playing, that game wasn't that exciting.



Couldn't agree more...  In my above post this reason is why I left that game. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront and BS:
[SBLOCK]
The fact that Bards are a semi-full caster that is not built well is their downfall, not their strength.  For an example of a semi-full caster (same spell chart) that is built well, see the Psychic Warrior.  Heck, a Bard that had Sorcerer casting ability still wouldn't be that much more powerful than a Druid...

The Loremaster makes up for the lack of levels somewhat by pumping Int up the wazoo just because that's what wizards do.  The Druid is incredibly stronger in combat--in a no-spells fight (keeping all other abilities) a Druid will destroy a Bard.  Even dropping the Animal Companion, this is still true.

Druids can always cast in any armour that is natural--so Dragonscale Breastplate for instance...

I wouldn't call the cleric's use of a 1st-level spell 'wasting' compared to the bard's use of his music.

Edit: Guess I'm done saying mean things about the poor Bard too--I'll just say that what first drew me to the Order of the Stick comic is that the portrayal of Elan the Bard is just so true  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Ah, didn't see that one back there 

Lessee, I could work on those classes by the time we need them, pretty surely--Witch is something of a Sorcerer/Druid combo, though no shapeshifting antics 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
What about Shalah made you dislike the Psion?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What about Shalah made you dislike the Psion?



Diplomacy and spells...  Samira was meant to be very diplomatic but quickly became pointless.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
Interesting...so you dislike the same thing I like.  Just so you know, with gestalts involved, I needn't have used Telepath to achieve my goal--Enchanter would have done the trick (using Rogue gestalt to pick up the skills)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Interesting...so you dislike the same thing I like.



If you like stepping on my toes then yeah.   She had a nice charisma, you maxed her diplomacy, and then you used your spells to make it her skill check ridiculous...

Of course its not your fault, you joined the game late and the DM let you remake the character (and it shot past what my character already had)

Again, it didn't really matter in that game cause I was on the way out the door when you showed up but gave it a shot with a new guy. 

To be honest the loss of Samira, and my playing one game, was a small price to play to get RA's Spelljamming world.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just so you know, with gestalts involved, I needn't have used Telepath to achieve my goal--Enchanter would have done the trick (using Rogue gestalt to pick up the skills)



  So two classes instead of one...   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

More IC posting, less Sblocked OOC posting.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.
> 
> More IC posting, less Sblocked OOC posting.



 Funny you should post that right when you did


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> More IC posting, less Sblocked OOC posting.




I suggested it via email sometime ago...


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Funny you should post that right when you did




Well I wouldn't mind so much if you were posting something I could read, but you're eating into my real-time posting.   

I'll just be glad when we get daylight saving back again, the extra 2 hours will be great.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I wouldn't mind so much if you were posting something I could read, but you're eating into my real-time posting.
> 
> I'll just be glad when we get daylight saving back again, the extra 2 hours will be great.



Extra 2 hours?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I wouldn't mind so much if you were posting something I could read, but you're eating into my real-time posting.




To be honest its probably even worse cause most of what was posted about is probably safe for you to read/reply to.

Lots of stuff gets sblocked when it really doesn’t need to be in this Sblock happy world RA lives in. 

(and yes I do understand...  I'm tempted to walk away and not reply tonight so I have something to do at work in the morning.  :\ )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> To be honest its probably even worse cause most of what was posted about is probably safe for you to read/reply to.
> 
> Lots of stuff gets sblocked when it really doesn’t need to be in this Sblock happy world RA lives in.
> 
> (and yes I do understand...  I'm tempted to walk away and not reply tonight so I have something to do at work in the morning.  :\ )



 I respond to posts to me that are SBLOCKed with posts that are also SBLOCKed to try to maintain privacy for the original poster


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Extra 2 hours?




-1 for you +1 for us.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I respond to posts to me that are SBLOCKed with posts that are also SBLOCKed to try to maintain privacy for the original poster




Understandable, but how much do you think really needs to be sblocked?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> -1 for you +1 for us.



Where in Australia are you btw?  I’ve been around down there so I sort of know the area…  I’ve been to Perth and Hobart.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Not quite as much as actually is on the OOC, admittedly.  I do think that pretty much all that is SBLOCKed in the IC is needed, particularly in this game where we're just starting and all   (though I do find it vaguely weird that two people wound up having somebody push somebody into a body of water so closely apart  )


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Where in Australia are you btw?  I’ve been around down there so I sort of know the area…  I’ve been to Perth and Hobart.




Victoria, a few hours east of Melbourne.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not quite as much as actually is on the OOC, admittedly.




Which is pretty much all I was address...  as for the IC SBlocks, I hate them, but I;; strive to be positive and say at least they hide all the nasty language issues. *shrug*


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Victoria, a few hours east of Melbourne.



 I know where that is, but only because I do a lot of Quizbowl (trivia stuff), and the majour Australian states and territories info got memorised right after the Canadian provinces


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Victoria, a few hours east of Melbourne.




I got a good idea where you are...  I would have loved to have pulled into Melbourne (Or Sydney for that matter) but I believe Melbourne’s harbor is pretty shallow.  (Or we just had bad timing and/or issues with nuclear reactors and what not.  )

Perth was fun…  I had my nose broken by a stripper that short of put a dampener on the fun but hey what can you do?


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I got a good idea where you are...  I would have loved to have pulled into Melbourne (Or Sydney for that matter) but I believe Melbourne’s harbor is pretty shallow.  (Or we just had bad timing and/or issues with nuclear reactors and what not.  )
> 
> Perth was fun…  I had my nose broken by a stripper that short of put a dampener on the fun but hey what can you do?




Get your nose reset and go again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Get your nose reset and go again.




Oh no, I'm married now and very much a reformed man.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not quite as much as actually is on the OOC, admittedly.  I do think that pretty much all that is SBLOCKed in the IC is needed, particularly in this game where we're just starting and all   (though I do find it vaguely weird that two people wound up having somebody push somebody into a body of water so closely apart  )



*Whistles innocently*

I'm begining to wonder if/how any of us will meet.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> To be honest its probably even worse cause most of what was posted about is probably safe for you to read/reply to.
> 
> Lots of stuff gets sblocked when it really doesn’t need to be in this Sblock happy world RA lives in.
> 
> (and yes I do understand...  I'm tempted to walk away and not reply tonight so I have something to do at work in the morning.  :\ )




I'm not quite sure you understand entirely...

Get up in the morning and read my overnight reply, Rystil is on but about to log off for a few hours...post a reply and wait for Rystil to come back...now I get real-time posting for up to 4 hours until Rystil toddles off to bed (assuming Rystil is going to bed at a reasonable hour   )...post my last reply for the day unless Rystil gets back on and gets through everyone elses posts as well as mine before I go to sleep (which does happen occasionally)...repeat cycle.  

Not that I'm complaining as Rystil's is by far the fastest game I'm playing in, but that's just how it works out for me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm begining to wonder if/how any of us will meet.




Oh don't wonder about that!   

I was doing the same thing with Molpe and before I knew it she was being awaking in the middle of the night, shot at with arrows at point blank range, while other mean people where trying to eviscerate her, they ripped her clothes up, pronounced her a murderer and a thief, and they were the thieves! 

Who where these hooligans you ask?  Why the other PCs…


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> *Whistles innocently*
> 
> I'm begining to wonder if/how any of us will meet.



 I can do it--there's a plan for that in this tortured mind of mine somewhere


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> *Whistles innocently*
> 
> I'm begining to wonder if/how any of us will meet.




I've got a good idea where we're going to meet from my own posts, but how soon and why I don't know as my IC posts could carry on for weeks.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure you understand entirely...
> 
> Get up in the morning and read my overnight reply, Rystil is on but about to log off for a few hours...post a reply and wait for Rystil to come back...now I get real-time posting for up to 4 hours until Rystil toddles off to bed (assuming Rystil is going to bed at a reasonable hour   )...post my last reply for the day unless Rystil gets back on and gets through everyone elses posts as well as mine before I go to sleep (which does happen occasionally)...repeat cycle.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining as Rystil's is by far the fastest game I'm playing in, but that's just how it works out for me.



 Heehee, sounds like an interesting daily routine--I hope the SoM game helps brighten up your daily routine


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh don't wonder about that!
> 
> I was doing the same thing with Molpe and before I knew it she was being awaking in the middle of the night, shot at with arrows at point blank range, while other mean people where trying to eviscerate her, they ripped her clothes up, pronounced her a murderer and a thief, and they were the thieves!
> 
> Who where these hooligans you ask?  Why the other PCs…



  Yup--it was a classic meeting, guaranteed to foster friendly party relationships for all time!


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh don't wonder about that!
> 
> I was doing the same thing with Molpe and before I knew it she was being awaking in the middle of the night, shot at with arrows at point blank range, while other mean people where trying to eviscerate her, they ripped her clothes up, pronounced her a murderer and a thief, and they were the thieves!
> 
> Who where these hooligans you ask?  Why the other PCs…



Rystil and I discussed a few cliches earlier, and I could see myself being caught in several of them, at least a few of which could result in the above scenerio in some fasion.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> I've got a good idea where we're going to meet from my own posts, but how soon and why I don't know as my IC posts could carry on for weeks.



I could do that, but chose to be a bit more... conservitive. 

Though I've been plotting things and discussing them with RA, so my character concept may have already shifted and we're not past the fist thread nor made a level yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure you understand entirely...




Ahh I see, yeah I get RT post at times, mostly cause I will stay up late on Fridays and Saturday nights to make it happen...


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh I see, yeah I get RT post at times, mostly cause I will stay up late on Fridays and Saturday nights to make it happen...



I've gotten lucky and gotten it done a few times in other games as well and with people other than RA.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, sounds like an interesting daily routine--I hope the SoM game helps brighten up your daily routine




It surely does, and ATM it's the only game I'm doing anything in.   

I'm also in Isida's 'Tarumen, the Land of Earth and Sky' game starting from an alternate position, but that's been slow due to Isida being otherwise occupied and half the players not responding recently.   

I was in another game, but the DM went AWOL a long time ago, has been messaged by moderators and hasn't responded so I guess that's dead.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I've gotten lucky and gotten it done a few times in other games as well and with people other than RA.



 I once got Isida to post 4 times in a row for Vayj, during one of my most entertaining moments ever as a PC (when my morose and uncharismatic magister performed the equivalent of a DC 50 Diplomacy check by accident--yay for Vayj!)


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> I could do that, but chose to be a bit more... conservitive.
> 
> Though I've been plotting things and discussing them with RA, so my character concept may have already shifted and we're not past the fist thread nor made a level yet.




At least I'm getting a good tour of my home city...yes that's right I haven't even left there yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup--it was a classic meeting, guaranteed to foster friendly party relationships for all time!




Even a nymph can only endure so much...


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> At least I'm getting a good tour of my home city...yes that's right I haven't even left there yet.



 Hahaha, that makes you 1 of 3 who is on their own planet


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Even a nymph can only endure so much...



But you just said they are almost impossible to tire out as long as they're in water


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Even a nymph can only endure so much...



Might be able to get the party to "Kiss and makeup"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I once got Isida to post 4 times in a row for Vayj...




I got 5 in a row in Apr 03 2005.

7 on the 4th...

6 on the 5th...


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahaha, that makes you 1 of 3 who is on their own planet



I'm not exactly sure which is my "home" planet, but I'm certently in the one I've traveled most on in general.  And I'm guessing we'll likely meet there.

I'm more worried about running into that Murderous, Thieving Molpe.  Are we before or after DT?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Might be able to get the party to "Kiss and makeup"



She tried…    The guy in question fell asleep on her.    Well not really on her, he was sitting on a chair at the time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm more worried about running into that Murderous, Thieving Molpe.  Are we before or after DT?




All the above minus the murdering and thieving part... plus during the DT game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm not exactly sure which is my "home" planet, but I'm certently in the one I've traveled most on in general.  And I'm guessing we'll likely meet there.
> 
> I'm more worried about running into that Murderous, Thieving Molpe.  Are we before or after DT?



 The world is consistent but the threads are disjoint timewise--for now at least.  If the two have an Interlude at the same time, I might be willing to entertain a bit of cross-game interaction, including the possibility of switching up among the two groups if the levels are similar


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I might be willing to entertain a bit of cross-game interaction, including the possibility of switching up among the two groups if the levels are similar




I would be willing to level Molpe up to swap if it works better than way.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I would be willing to level Molpe up to swap if it works better than way.



 I guess I was rambling again without making sense--I had meant the groups could switch up a bit in composition after they each finished their first adventures during the down-time in between


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess I was rambling again without making sense--




No more than usually. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> vI had meant the groups could switch up a bit in composition after they each finished their first adventures during the down-time in between




First adventures...  Have we even really started them yet?  (remember my reservations from before...  No reason to discuses them again but they remain.)


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> First adventures...  Have we even really started them yet?  (remember my reservations from before...  No reason to discuses them again but they remain.)



Not knowing his reservations, that is an interesting question.

RA (Gasp, Actual game related OOC?  COuld it be?)
[sblock]I think Kirkesh is at the stage of trying to talk himself out of taking her, but I think he's going to fail.  The Swashbuckler/Witch I think would be fun.  I say this now, because perhaps she already has some training in some form, and depending on who she is and what she wants, this may have you changing her potential answers.

Let me know, and we can work out the mechanics of the Kirkesh's featless cohort for the time being till he can take the feat.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront (actual game OOC response :gasp: ):
[SBLOCK]


> depending on who she is and what she wants, this may have you changing her potential answers.



Huh?


> Let me know, and we can work out the mechanics of the Kirkesh's featless cohort for the time being till he can take the feat.



Sounds good!--she'll answer soon 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Rystil (actual game OOC response responce)
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Huh?



Well, if this is, perhaps, the magical ment to be relationship, perhaps she has a very similar dream to Kirkeshes, to wander the universe free, exploring the pleasures of the world.  Owning his own ship (I know, hard, but still a goal) is but an aspect of this.  Though, perhaps he could find a sponsor that could help out.

Basicly, the idea was that if you knew what I was looking for her to be eventualy, perhaps you might have it in her background (which is vague enough at the moment), or even tweek her views slightly.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Cool--I'm glad that's what you want her to want because that's what she wants (hope that sentence wasn't confusing )
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool--I'm glad that's what you want her to want because that's what she wants (hope that sentence wasn't confusing )



hehe.

Cool.  Now to talk her into an "open" relationship 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Well, you did just show her that it was fun to be with women already...
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden & Bront[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you did just show her that it was fun to be with women already...



 Or he, err it, could tell her that "he" has needs and she isn't meeting them all...  (which is wrong but  funny in my perverted view of the world... Damn navy!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

BS & RA
[sblock]Hehe, and that was mostly a joke 

Ehrm... *looks at RA and taps foot*  That reply better be a good 50 pages mister...[/sblock]

Grr, back to bed for me, need to be up in 4 hours for another 12+ hour shift (Im only scheduled for 10 normaly, ugh).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront & RA[sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Ehrm... *looks at RA and taps foot*  That reply better be a good 50 pages mister...




No kidding!   The same holds true for Molpe's post also...  I rushed in this morning to get the edits in for you. [/sblock]



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Grr, back to bed for me, need to be up in 4 hours for another 12+ hour shift (Im only scheduled for 10 normaly, ugh).




Yuck, but at least RA isn't online and you do post from work so it gives you more time for that tonight.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yuck, but at least RA isn't online and you do post from work so it gives you more time for that tonight.



Yeah, I got to sleep about 2 hours ago, but got a phonecall wakeup.  Enworld was down earlier, so figured I"d get my morning fix.

Anyway *Pitches a tent and camps out in the thread*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I got to sleep about 2 hours ago, but got a phonecall wakeup.  Enworld was down earlier, so figured I"d get my morning fix.




I hate when that use to happen to me...  (I use to work a rotating watch bill where I went from days to nights to days to nights...)



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Anyway *Pitches a tent and camps out in the thread*




I think RA out waited you...  The bad penny just showed up.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hate when that use to happen to me...  (I use to work a rotating watch bill where I went from days to nights to days to nights...)
> 
> 
> 
> I think RA out waited you...  The bad penny just showed up.



 I'm at work!  If you guys get anything during that time, you should be grateful


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm....it occurred to me that my long partially completed Bront post is at home, not at work.  Since he's asleep, I guess I'll skip him then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm....it occurred to me that my long partially completed Bront post is at home, not at work.  Since he's asleep, I guess I'll skip him then.




OMG that's evil!!!!   How could you do that?  

[sblock]      [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm at work!  If you guys get anything during that time, you should be grateful




I'm always eternal grateful for your hard work and I enjoy each Molpe post more than I enjoyed the last... :angelic butt kissing smiley:


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> OMG that's evil!!!!   How could you do that?
> 
> [sblock]      [/sblock]



 Don't misunderstand:  As soon as I get home from work, the very first thing I will do is complete Bront's post, but since I don't have the first half on me, I can't do it (and I feel somewhat relieved because he's at least not waiting on me--if he were awake, I might force myself to rewrite the part I already wrote, you see )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't misunderstand:  As soon as I get home from work, the very first thing I will do is complete Bront's post.




I know you will.   I hope you get home from work before he gets up in a few hours...  I know now even when I don't have a post coming from you, like this morning, that I still get up and give myself plenty of time to update it.

But I always want the best possible post, and if that meant I would have to wait, well I would wait for it.    (of course I would bust your chops about it as I waited.    )


----------



## Bront

Grr, I had to retype the entire thing because I lost it due to an Enworld error.  This time, I saved it to a notepad before posting, which was good because it errored out again.

I liked my first post a bit better, but I think I captured the essance of what I had said.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Grr, I had to retype the entire thing because I lost it due to an Enworld error.  This time, I saved it to a notepad before posting, which was good because it errored out again.
> 
> I liked my first post a bit better, but I think I captured the essance of what I had said.



 Urgh, that happened to me too, but when I hit back, it appeared in a ghostly outline (very bizarre) and I could copy-paste it.  So, worth the wait?  Long enough


----------



## unleashed

That's happened to me every time I've first posted a message this morning, three times so far I think, fortunately I type everything in word before pasting it in to post.


----------



## Bront

Mine was longer till I had to rewrite it 

If you use Quick reply, then it might stay there.  I used the full reply, and it lost it when I went back both times


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Mine was longer till I had to rewrite it
> 
> If you use Quick reply, then it might stay there.  I used the full reply, and it lost it when I went back both times



 I always use Quick Reply--that's how I reply so...uh...quickly


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I always use Quick Reply--that's how I reply so...uh...quickly



I reply quickly, and I use normal when i quote, or when I have to color a lot of text.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I reply quickly, and I use normal when i quote, or when I have to color a lot of text.



 The little buttons in the normal post menu don't seem to like my browser, and whenever I use it, the words look all freaky and sometimes grow huge for no reason or misalign


----------



## Bront

sounds like user error


----------



## unleashed

Rystil, mind changing the last header on your post to me IC.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, mind changing the last header on your post to me IC.



 Bah--that's the twelfth time I did that, but only the first that I didn't fix it myself


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> sounds like user error



 Nope, I've spent hours trying to get it to not fail on several occasions--its unfixable


----------



## Bront

You use IE?  Try using MS Java.  I found it tends to work better.

Man, it's rough trying to type while eating ribs.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You use IE?  Try using MS Java.  I found it tends to work better.
> 
> Man, it's rough trying to type while eating ribs.



 Hmm...I wouldn't know, though I was typing earlier tonight while cooking and then eating pasta


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I wouldn't know, though I was typing earlier tonight while cooking and then eating pasta



That's not sticky finger food   

Hopefully


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I type my posts in word and copy and paste them over...  If the post get long I save them too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> That's not sticky finger food
> 
> Hopefully



 Well, you could probably eat ribs with a fork and a knife too


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you could probably eat ribs with a fork and a knife too



That's unamerican!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> That's unamerican!



 Why, it's as American as colourful lorries, fish and chips, and pencils with rubbers!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why, it's as American as colourful lorries, fish and chips, and pencils with rubbers!



True, and I did order them from a chinese place... 

but still, eating bbq with your hands is American.  Mostly because I say so


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:

Relevance alert!  Based on my complicated time/space matrix flow-chart of all possibile decisions that I thought all of you might take ahead of time, a combination of your quick posting speed and a tendency for relevant posts that advance the plot are bringing you perhaps close (not that close really, but somewhat close) to reaching the meeting point with the PCs before the other ones get there.  Depending on things, you may have to wait a tad.  Nothing to worry about probably for a week or so, but I thought I'd mention it now, so it doesn't appear from thin air


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> True, and I did order them from a chinese place...
> 
> but still, eating bbq with your hands is American.  Mostly because I say so



 Bah, its just messy.  No need to help further the imagine that Americans are fat slovenly pigs


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bront:
> 
> Relevance alert!  Based on my complicated time/space matrix flow-chart of all possibile decisions that I thought all of you might take ahead of time, a combination of your quick posting speed and a tendency for relevant posts that advance the plot are bringing you perhaps close (not that close really, but somewhat close) to reaching the meeting point with the PCs before the other ones get there.  Depending on things, you may have to wait a tad.  Nothing to worry about probably for a week or so, but I thought I'd mention it now, so it doesn't appear from thin air



No problem.  We may have some more numbers to crunch before we get to that point anyway.  If I get there, I'll be good and wait.

[sblock]So, what's the ruling on how to handle Vanessa?  She going to be an L2 trainie NPC following me around and basicly be a non-feat cohort for a bit, or what?  Probably need the Witch class too to make her.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront
[SBLOCK]
I figure I'll NPC her for a while (keeping in mind her abilities but not writing out the official character sheet) and then when you get to level 6, you can write out the pretty little full description.  Of course, if we wind up with extra time to spare before the other PCs finish, we can work on it now--sound good?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I figure I'll NPC her for a while (keeping in mind her abilities but not writing out the official character sheet) and then when you get to level 6, you can write out the pretty little full description.  Of course, if we wind up with extra time to spare before the other PCs finish, we can work on it now--sound good?



Cool.  I'll have some extra free time coming up after I work tomorow night, so if you can get the stuff ready before then, it will give me something to do overnight.  If not, no rush.

Any chance she got some minor witch training before I met her?  Or are we searching for all that stuff ourselves?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
I was going to think about having her start with a little bit of magic.  Would you prefer something more Eldritch Infiltratorish or the Witch?  Witch is a Sorcerer/Druid blend that focuses on casting spells, can gain a Familiar, brews cool potions, and collects exotic reagents that can help her apply special effects to her spells.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Good night Shards of Memory OOC Thread!


----------



## Bront

Bront:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I was going to think about having her start with a little bit of magic.  Would you prefer something more Eldritch Infiltratorish or the Witch?  Witch is a Sorcerer/Druid blend that focuses on casting spells, can gain a Familiar, brews cool potions, and collects exotic reagents that can help her apply special effects to her spells.



EI is a little more rougish, and might blend a bit better with the Swashbuckler, but Witch is a Rowani tradition and would fit her very nicely as well. (Are there other Rowani magical traditions that are common other than Sage or Troubador?  I don't think Troubador fits her upbringing, and Sage doesn't quite sound right.)

Obviously, you know a bit more about her background, so I'm going to work with you to get something that fits her, because this is RP as much as me taking a feat .
[/SBLOCK]

Night.


----------



## unleashed

Goodnight Rystil.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Goodnight Rystil.




Don't spare him!  Give him the whip!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
I agree with all of your analyses--which is to say I also think that Troubadour and Sage don't fit, Witch is more Rowaini feeling while fitting better, and EI synergises best with Swashbuckler  
[/SBLOCK]

G'night Bront and Unleashed!


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don't spare him!  Give him the whip!




Rystil can go to bed, he's been posting since I got up...now I just have a lazy Saturday afternoon to fill in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil can go to bed, he's been posting since I got up...now I just have a lazy Saturday afternoon to fill in.




True.   Hopefully he got both of them classes done when ENworld went down…  He had like an hour and a half with no interruptions.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True.   Hopefully he got both of them classes done when ENworld went down…  He had like an hour and a half with no interruptions.




Now that I doubt, I'm sure he was just enjoying some quiet time without all of us needy posters.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bront:
> [SBLOCK]
> I agree with all of your analyses--which is to say I also think that Troubadour and Sage don't fit, Witch is more Rowaini feeling while fitting better, and EI synergises best with Swashbuckler
> [/SBLOCK]
> 
> G'night Bront and Unleashed!



Wait, you're still here.  POST MORE!!!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Now that I doubt, I'm sure he was just enjoying some quiet time without all of us needy posters.




Yeah, something like that...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Wait, you're still here.  POST MORE!!!!!



No he's gone...  He's timing out.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No he's gone...  He's timing out.



Well, I'm still here.  I could take over for him and realy screw things up


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, I'm still here.  I could take over for him and realy screw things up



 Sure if you really want too!


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure if you really want too!



So Molpe finds the Tarasque Horde's nest...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> So Molpe finds the Tarasque Horde's nest...




Molpe walks away remembering the old line of, “Letting giant sleeping lizards lay.”


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Molpe walks away remembering the old line of, “Letting giant sleeping lizards lay.”



As you walk away, you hear one of them call out "I told you the Lizardfolk exotic dancer was a better idea."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> As you walk away, you hear one of them call out "I told you the Lizardfolk exotic dancer was a better idea."



  Sadly RA has tried to tempt Molpe into becoming an exotic dancer…


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sadly RA has tried to tempt Molpe into becoming an exotic dancer…



I know, I read that.  That's why I thought it was funny


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sadly RA has tried to tempt Molpe into becoming an exotic dancer…




I must have missed that bit, then again it's hard to get the energy up to read ALL the Molpe posts.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> I must have missed that bit, then again it's hard to get the energy up to read ALL the Molpe posts.



They're only 10% of all BS's posts.  It's not that many.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> They're only 10% of all BS's posts.  It's not that many.




I read the first 14 pages or so, took a break, and when I went back another thread had started.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I know, I read that.  That's why I thought it was funny




Not that she wouldn't, mind you, RA just distracted her to quickly with something else for the idea to become firmly implanted in her mind. 

Of course if she finally needs her own currency then well… She’s got a good idea on how to get some. 

“You mean I can have all of this ‘currency stuff’ if I walk around naked?  Okay I'll do it!”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> They're only 10% of all BS's posts.  It's not that many.




Yeah, RA and that game really has made up for a slow year... (I had 6K posts in my first year, I think I had 2K posts through 9 months of the next year.)


----------



## Bront

I should have been in bed 2-3 hours ago.  Had some stress to try to work out (Not much PbP going in any game though).  Last night is tonight though (Yippie), then I get 4 days off in a row


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Sleep tight, Bront.


----------



## Bront

FYI Rystil, I think you missed This responce IC (You responded to 2 of the player actions below that).  No biggie


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I fixed the link above.


----------



## Bront

Sorry, tired, cat woke me up trying to eat a plastic bag  :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, tired, cat woke me up trying to eat a plastic bag  :\



Yummy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI Rystil, I think you missed This responce IC (You responded to 2 of the player actions below that).  No biggie



 Oops! 

Playing face-to-face now, will update soon


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oops!
> 
> Playing face-to-face now, will update soon




Lucky you, my group hasn't played for about 6 months due to newborns, holidays, or work.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oops!
> 
> Playing face-to-face now, will update soon



Sorite.

My group met last week, went better that I'd hoped, but also went a little too fast, and my undead warforged encounted didn't go too well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Lucky you, my group hasn't played for about 6 months due to newborns, holidays, or work.



I haven't played at the table top since 1996...   (So it could be worse.)


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I haven't played at the table top since 1996...   (So it could be worse.)




I know that why there's a    at the end instead of a   .


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I know that why there's a    at the end instead of a   .




No stress over it, I've never really took the time to look for a new group up an this area.  (work schedule didn’t really allow it and then I would be leaving the area soon…)


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oops!
> 
> Playing face-to-face now, will update soon



I'm going to guess and say Soon = tomorrow.  Oh well, I'll live.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm going to guess and say Soon = tomorrow.  Oh well, I'll live.




Wow, its not like RA to go a whole day without updating everyone, as in everyone who needs a post, at least once.


----------



## Bront

Must have been tired.  Or still "gaming" with the girls.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Must have been tired.  Or still "gaming" with the girls.




I think he's with his normal group tonight...  but that's okay we can talk about how to talk RA into running a Spelljammer Pirate game…  (I’ve spent most of the day playing SM’s Pirates!” on the Xbox and now I want to playing in a pirate game.)


----------



## Bront

I wouldn't mind that.  Kirkesh is actualy well built for that, and perhaps may be even better built for it soon.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind that.  Kirkesh is actualy well built for that, and perhaps may be even better built for it soon.




Yeah I read some of that in the beginning of the game...  I wouldn't mind seeing something much more focused on that.

Of course in RA's world I do believe there is no privateers just pirates.  (aka no one is robbing the shipping lanes with a marquee from a government body.)  So either I am wrong or the characters would be little more than thieves.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I read some of that in the beginning of the game...  I wouldn't mind seeing something much more focused on that.
> 
> Of course in RA's world I do believe there is no privateers just pirates.  (aka no one is robbing the shipping lanes with a marquee from a government body.)  So either I am wrong or the characters would be little more than thieves.




Even with a Letter of Marque you're still a pirate, just not un the eyes of the government that issues you with one (on a tangent...is the new pirates still as broken as the original where you can get a Letter of Marque from all nations?).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Even with a Letter of Marque you're still a pirate, just not un the eyes of the government that issues you with one...




True enough, but I do beleive the letter gave you some leeway if you got captuared.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> (on a tangent...is the new pirates still as broken as the original where you can get a Letter of Marque from all nations?).




Nope, I only have one from England...  Now early in the game when the Spanish where happier than the English about me taking out a few of the pirates I was hand a rank with them a lot hirer than with the English.  (I could recruit easier in their settlements.)

All in all it’s a really fun game but it still have a few issues...  I don't know how many times I took out a Spanish Galleon and then went back to one of their settlements to sale it back to them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I see we saw a little bit more movement from RA...  but still no posting though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I see we saw a little bit more movement from RA...  but still no posting though.



 Watching closely are we?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Watching closely are we?



Not to closely, I've been playing Pirates! More than anything else but you have some great timing...  I just rescued the Governor’s Daughter that my character has a thing for from an evil, evil, Spaniard.   

My crew really hates me thought at the moment… :/  

We were suppose to take some time off when we pulled into port to find she had been kidnapped.  So every time we pulled into port I had more and more crew disappear.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not to closely, I've been playing Pirates! More than anything else but you have some great timing...  I just rescued the Governor’s Daughter that my character has a thing for from an evil, evil, Spaniard.
> 
> My crew really hates me thought at the moment… :/
> 
> We were suppose to take some time off when we pulled into port to find she had been kidnapped.  So every time we pulled into port I had more and more crew disappear.



 I see two evil, evil Spaniards downstairs on my other computers...OK, guess they aren't evil, they're nice Spaniards


----------



## Bront

I loved the origional Pirates.  I should look into aquiring the new one (Yeah I'm back from break )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I loved the origional Pirates.  I should look into aquiring the new one (Yeah I'm back from break )



I’m disappointed in myself for having to say this but I’ve never played the original pirates...  And I've always been a big game player.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I see two evil, evil Spaniards downstairs on my other computers...OK, guess they aren't evil, they're nice Spaniards



Nice Spaniards?  I've never heard of such a thing...  [J/K of course]


----------



## Bront

It was out in the early 90s.  Lots of fun.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I was out in the early 90s.  Lots of fun.



Yup, about the same time I got my PC...  No excuse for not having played it.  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nice Spaniards?  I've never heard of such a thing...  [J/K of course]



 I'm not entirely sure why, but we have my French cousine and two Spaniards around at my house.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure why, but we have my French cousine and two Spaniards around at my house.



Your French cuisine?  I didn't know you cooked


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure why, but we have my French cousine and two Spaniards around at my house.




I was chasing a french GD around in my first game, actually I was chasing around pretty much everything but she was the one I was trying to get more from.   (But it seemed like one of he things I needed to do was located off the map so I started over again and went explore all the GD of the Caribbean for a beautify redhead.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Your French cuisine? I didn't know you cooked



No, that's cousine. Its the French word for a female cousin 

Edit: But I do cook, quite a bit.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Okey dokey--sleepy time.  More post replies in 8 or so


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey--sleepy time.  More post replies in 8 or so



Pout 

Oh well.  Night


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey--sleepy time.  More post replies in 8 or so




Oh...  *pout*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA:  Are you going to make in my IC posts?
> 
> I see you’re off browsing the rest of the board...



 Looking for something interesting, but now I'm really gone


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Looking for something interesting, but now I'm really gone




Yeah, I guess I am too.  night.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Looking for something interesting, but now I'm really gone



Does that mean his IC posts arent' interesting?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Does that mean his IC posts arent' interesting?




I guess so...  Time for a new character I guess.


----------



## Bront

BS, check out the Piraty Swashbucklering thing I sorta started.  I'd love to have you on my crew.

We have a GM now, and rules, just working on the finishing touches.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BS, check out the Piraty Swashbucklering thing I sorta started.  I'd love to have you on my crew.





To be honest it’s not really what I'm wanting...  I was hoping for something closer to historic, races would be basically human racial subsets like English, Spanish, etc...  Or something high fantasy like RA has here, lots of unique races (PHB races need not apply), and unique classes…


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Does that mean his IC posts arent' interesting?



 Nope, I read his IC post right when he first posted it, you see


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm...my long post to Yuriko got destroyed by the server--I'll get it back up because I remember the damage, but the OOC section where I stored the rolls is lost forever


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...my long post to Yuriko got destroyed by the server--I'll get it back up because I remember the damage, but the OOC section where I stored the rolls is lost forever




I'm not sure I follow...  Did the sever go down or something?

As a side note, and one that's been covered before in this thread if your not writing your posts in word, notepad, something else, or at the very least "highlight and copy" then your really shooting yourself in the foot and have no one but yourself to blame for it... (and I've been there and done that!)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I follow...  Did the sever go down or something?
> 
> As a side note, and one that's been covered before in this thread if your not writing your posts in word, notepad, something else, or at the very least "highlight and copy" then your really shooting yourself in the foot and have no one but yourself to blame for it... (and I've been there and done that!)



 Usually I copy the text to keep it safe, but this time, I had copied the word kyuuketsuki because it was long and I could just paste instead of retyping--that was my downfall!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Usually I copy the text to keep it safe, but this time, I had copied the word kyuuketsuki because it was long and I could just paste instead of retyping--that was my downfall!




No your down fall was you didn’t copy it at the very end… 

Out of curiosity what did you type it in, the bower, itself?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No your down fall was you didn’t copy it at the very end…
> 
> Out of curiosity what did you type it in, the bower, itself?



 Yup, and only very rarely does something like that happen


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, and only very rarely does something like that happen




Well even a browser you can control y or control z on...  but its very limited and not as robust as MS Word is.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well even a browser you can control y or control z on... but its very limited and not as robust as MS Word is.



I use Openoffice rather than MSOffice


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I use Openoffice rather than MSOffice




I know you do.  I sure it has a control z and control y feature...  That's pretty much coded into the OS as you can do it in notepad, Internet Explorer, and other non MS products.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I know you do.  I sure it has a control z and control y feature...  That's pretty much coded into the OS as you can do it in notepad, Internet Explorer, and other non MS products.



 It has a few Undos available, though not nearly as many as the web browser or MSWord.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It has a few Undos available, though not nearly as many as the web browser or MSWord.




Huh, and I didn't think it could get more limited than web browser...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Huh, and I didn't think it could get more limited than web browser...



 It eats up a *lot* of memory to store every change you've ever made like MSWord does


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It eats up a *lot* of memory to store every change you've ever made like MSWord does



So?  RAM is 40 dollars for half a gig now…


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It eats up a *lot* of memory to store every change you've ever made like MSWord does



The second you save, it drops them all.

I use notepad unless I realy want to do a spectacular job with spelling and such.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> The second you save, it drops them all.




Not in 2000...  (Not sure if that's a new or old feature up speak of.)


----------



## Bront

Sorry, I'm thinking of Excel (I do a lot in that, more than in word usually)


----------



## Keia

Ironically, my long and cool post I had for DT was lost yesterday.  I had it in word and was pasting it into the browser and about to hit view post when the power failed (due to lightning).  Taking that as a sign, I stopped, and posted a smaller post this morning.  <Sigh>

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA and Keia (Only) [sblock]RA you forgot to make mention of the loss of HP Yuriko suffered when her Constitution changed in post 451.  (It should be 1 point of damage for each level so I believe it to be 4 points of damage.)[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Ironically, my long and cool post I had for DT was lost yesterday.  I had it in word and was pasting it into the browser and about to hit view post when the power failed (due to lightning).




Yeah that always sucks...  My POS is on its last leg to be honest.  It needs to be formatted and reloaded in a major way but I've been putting if off mostly cause I cannot seem to find my copy of XP Home...

I need to go out and buy a new hard drive for my second PC so maybe I’m not that bad off.  (I’ll buy an OEM copy with the hard drive for like 76-100 bucks. )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Ironically, my long and cool post I had for DT was lost yesterday.  I had it in word and was pasting it into the browser and about to hit view post when the power failed (due to lightning).  Taking that as a sign, I stopped, and posted a smaller post this morning.  <Sigh>
> 
> Keia



 Awww, its always sad when that happens


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]Okay, how tough was that thing? . . . wow! some good grapple stats.  Time to give the ancestors an extra helping of thanks!![/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
It wasn't easy--Kyuuketsuki is a less-powerful Vampire with a few extra abilities to make up for some of what it loses.  He was originally a level 3 Martial Artist before that, so CR is a weak 5 (because a normal Vampire would be CR 5 and I don't think he was quite weak enough to warrant lowering the Vampire's CR adjustment).  But then, you had the special material that got through his DR and Regeneration, and did 1d6 extra damage, so all in all, a tough fight, but a winnable one--Oh yeah, he had Improved Grapple too   Actually, you just got very lucky (Stupid 20 at the end!)   I actually did it at work without my dice, so you can see your rolls on Invisible Castle 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[sblock]Quick question about the witch.  Is it a familiar, an animal companion, or sorta both she gets?  One PrC out there has a Companion Familiar rule that's quite fun, so I was curious.  (It's a Companion with the Int and special powers of the equivilent level familiar.  Still does HP as a companion, but no XP loss if killed)

I'm still up in the air about Vanessa.  The big problem, is since she'll end up multi-classing a bit, it's realy going to hurt if she's also only a single Sorcerer spellcaster.  Of course, I don't remember the rules for spelljamming as a caster anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Witches don't quite get a full Familiar Companion, but what they do get is the option of one of the initial druid animal choices (just the initial ones, mind, no tyrannosaurus ) for a Familiar.

The loss of the full Companion abilities and Wild Shape, etc, is made up by the other abilities, and of course she has the full double-casting as well 

As for Spelljamming, it eats up all of your spells to be the helmsman, and it is based purely on caster level, so really, its to your advantage to be a half-caster/half-other if you're going to only be a helmsman (because that way, if you have to fight, at least you have something else up your sleeve).  Now, from a metagame standpoint, since the party's only "healer" is a multiclassed Swashbuckler/Troubadour (So he has a few levels in something that is part-bard, which theoretically can heal, maybe), Witch does gain a little peg in desirability 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Bront:  (I guess RA can read too)
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Witches don't quite get a full Familiar Companion, but what they do get is the option of one of the initial druid animal choices (just the initial ones, mind, no tyrannosaurus ) for a Familiar.
> 
> The loss of the full Companion abilities and Wild Shape, etc, is made up by the other abilities, and of course she has the full double-casting as well
> 
> As for Spelljamming, it eats up all of your spells to be the helmsman, and it is based purely on caster level, so really, its to your advantage to be a half-caster/half-other if you're going to only be a helmsman (because that way, if you have to fight, at least you have something else up your sleeve).  Now, from a metagame standpoint, since the party's only "healer" is a multiclassed Swashbuckler/Troubadour (So he has a few levels in something that is part-bard, which theoretically can heal, maybe), Witch does gain a little peg in desirability



I think Witch works a bit better with the Rowani past.  So, we'll make her a Switch 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront:  (I guess RA can read too)[SBLOCK]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I think Witch works a bit better with the Rowani past.  So, we'll make her a Switch [/SBLOCK]
> 
> A switch?  Why does she need to be an object that is often used in punishing young children?


----------



## Bront

BA, RS, BS, & RA:
[sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> A switch? Why does she need to be an object that is often used in punishing young children?



Part Swashbuckler, Part Witch.  Of course, I could always get a switch for her [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

BA, RS, BS, & RA:[sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Part Swashbuckler, Part Witch.  Of course, I could always get a switch for her



Some girls need a good spanking...  

I almost, and I mean I almost really did this...  I about edited your post to say you would make her a shifter...   It’s a long, long, story but one in which involves watching RA’s mind explode.  [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed

Oh no, Rystil has abandonned us all...how do I come to this conclusion...my average post count is starting to drop.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Oh no, Rystil has abandonned us all...how do I come to this conclusion...my average post count is starting to drop.



 Heehee, I'll be back--I'm just giving a few DT posts to make up for certain of them that I was afraid to post at work earlier this morning (when I was posting more exclusively to SoM) due to risqueness


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, I'll be back--I'm just giving a few DT posts to make up for certain of them that I was afraid to post at work earlier this morning (when I was posting more exclusively to SoM) due to risqueness




You...risque...never.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> You...risque...never.



 Well, what I find too risque for work doesn't necessarily have to actually be risque


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, what I find too risque for work doesn't necessarily have to actually be risque




Yeah, he wouldn't follow a link to IMDB...


----------



## unleashed

Must be my turn to pester Rystil today...checks calendar, yes definitely my turn...how are the ability descriptions going of the last couple of classes required?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Must be my turn to pester Rystil today...checks calendar, yes definitely my turn...how are the ability descriptions going of the last couple of classes required?



 Well, I've done some of them...hopefully I will finish soon


----------



## Bront

Waiting for your OOC responce, though that might mean I need to wait for you to finish with your Encyclopedia.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Which OOC response?  I thought I responded to the last one that had a question, but I probably missed it 

Anyways, time for me to go to sleep--but fear not!  Tomorrow is work-at-home day


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which OOC response?  I thought I responded to the last one that had a question, but I probably missed it
> 
> Anyways, time for me to go to sleep--but fear not!  Tomorrow is work-at-home day



The discussion quickly turned into ways to punish a "bad girl" (Thanks BS).  Check back to the start of that (I guess it was more of a statement of things, but never hurts to have you respond).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> The discussion quickly turned into ways to punish a "bad girl" (Thanks BS).





There are many things I can be held responsible for but that really isn't one of them…  You brought the subject of bad girls needing punishment up not I.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]


> I think Witch works a bit better with the Rowani past. So, we'll make her a Switch



Oh, this?  Definitely not a question  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, this?  Definitely not a question



Hehe, true, but it's a direction.  So get cracking on it   
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Bah, I thought you said you were asleep   

Seriously, though, I will.  After those other two.  I'll even let you tell me to wait on Runemaiden and do Witch first 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, I thought you said you were asleep
> 
> Seriously, though, I will.  After those other two.  I'll even let you tell me to wait on Runemaiden and do Witch first



Yes, given there is a more immediate need for Witch, that makes sense.  So hop to it. 

I'm about to head to bed again for a bit.  Hoping to manage an SoM IC post first.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> There are many things I can be held responsible for but that really isn't one of them…  You brought the subject of bad girls needing punishment up not I.



I brought the bad girls  , you brought the punishment


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I brought the bad girls  , you brought the punishment




No, no, I simply commented on a perceived typo.   You brought everything else to the table.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ...Anyways, time for me to go to sleep--but fear not!  Tomorrow is work-at-home day




Busy day at home Rystil...


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Busy day at home Rystil...



 Pretty busy, ya.  And I had work to do at home--it was work at home day, not dayf off


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Pretty busy, ya.  And I had work to do at home--it was work at home day, not dayf off




I know it's not a day off, but you seem to have less time to post when working from home...doesn't seem right does it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I know it's not a day off, but you seem to have less time to post when working from home...doesn't seem right does it.



 Hmm...I think its because when I'm at the university, my supervisor expects me to be on-hand that day for on-the-spot meetings, which means that I often have time with nothing exactly to do where I'm sitting at a computer, whereas when I'm at home, when I'm done, I'm done, and then I can go out and jog or talk to people and stuff


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

Are you waiting for me on something - I had this wierd feeling that you were waiting for me before posting?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Are you waiting for me on something - I had this wierd feeling that you were waiting for me before posting?
> 
> Keia



 Would you believe me if I said I was in the middle of a DT AbMM post and then had to go somewhere   Sorry!


----------



## Bront

We want IC! (Granted, i understand what you're up to at the moment and realize it's my fault, but I can still nag)


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, sleepy time now--g'night SoM crew


----------



## unleashed

Thanks for the additional IC posts...nite Rystil.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Thanks for the additional IC posts...nite Rystil.



 No problem--should be able to do some more tomorrow at work--big meeting on Friday but I'm all prepared already.  However, I have two face-to-face groups that want me to GM this weekend (always, I'm the one that has to GM  ), so I may disappear Friday night and never return until Sunday


----------



## Bront

Woho! I got 2 in (Hopefully I can keep him up for more )


----------



## DrZombie

look at this


----------



## Rystil Arden

DrZombie said:
			
		

> look at this



 Congrats!


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Congrats!



Here, Here!!

Keia


----------



## unleashed

Congratulations!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront[sblock][quote'Bront]OOC: I have no clue how good the guards are, but given I'm doing 1D4+1d6+6, a x2 crit could be 36, which is quite capable of killing someone in a simgle blow.
Apparently you can't decline a confirm though . I had thought you could.[/quote]

What sort of damage is that 1d6?  Sneak Arrack? If you it doesn't get multiplied.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront

BS[sblock]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What sort of damage is that 1d6?  Sneak Arrack? If you it doesn't get multiplied.



1d6+5 for Precise strike.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront: [sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> 1d6+5 for Precise strike.[/sblock]



Well you needn't worry about killing the guards then with a critical.  Extra damage over and above a weapon's normal damage, such as that dealt by sneak attack or the special ability of flaming sword, is not multiplied when you score a critical hit. (PHB 3.5 page 140 Sneak Attacks)[sblock]


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront: [sblock]
> Well you needn't worry about killing the guards then with a critical.  Extra damage over and above a weapon's normal damage, such as that dealt by sneak attack or the special ability of flaming sword, is not multiplied when you score a critical hit. (PHB 3.5 page 140 Sneak Attacks)[sblock]



Cool 

Here RA RA RA RA...


----------



## unleashed

Keia, stop posting messages to yourself.   

I'm off to bed now, got to be up in about 4 hours, goodnight all.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Keia, stop posting messages to yourself.
> 
> I'm off to bed now, got to be up in about 4 hours, goodnight all.



 G'night!


----------



## Keia

unleashed said:
			
		

> Keia, stop posting messages to yourself.



I changed the title.  I apologize for any grief or mischief I may have caused.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Keia, stop posting messages to yourself.




 Now I wonder what you thought about me and RA posting back to back, to back, to back in the DT IC thread this morning now...


----------



## unleashed

Interesting passage of four messages there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Interesting passage of four messages there.




RA's afraid that the big bosses are looking over his shoulder...  or are sniffing out the words he uses in his posts so we skipped ahead so we could get something accomplished.


----------



## Keia

Ack! I got skipped! 

Keia


----------



## unleashed

I was just going to mention that, message #637 Rystil.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Ack! I got skipped!
> 
> Keia



 D'oh!  Sorry--it happens sometimes at the end of pages


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> D'oh!  Sorry--it happens sometimes at the end of pages



No problem . . . just didn't want you thinking I was slacking or something.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> No problem . . . just didn't want you thinking I was slacking or something.
> 
> Keia



 You slacker 

 Yup, looks like I was the slacker this time (as usual)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I shouldn't say this cause I know I'm dooming myself for it to happen but RA's only missed Molpe posts by design and never accidentally so I think we all know who the most important PC is...   [J/K]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I shouldn't say this cause I know I'm dooming myself for it to happen but RA's only missed Molpe posts by design and never accidentally so I think we all know who the most important PC is...   [J/K]



 Its mainly because there are less separate groups in DT to remember--I actually haven't lost any of the DT characters' posts


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its mainly because there are less separate groups in DT to remember--I actually haven't lost any of the DT characters' posts




Well, there was that time you missed that Molpe post for like two weeks...


----------



## Bront

I heard rumors you were almost done with the Anamist RA... did we distract you with OOC posts that night?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront: [SBlock]I know you replied but I just lost my webmail...  So a reply will be a little delayed and probably won't happen till I get home from work. (I'm leaving early today.)[/SBlock]


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront: [SBlock]I know you replied but I just lost my webmail...  So a reply will be a little delayed and probably won't happen till I get home from work. (I'm leaving early today.)[/SBlock]



NP


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> NP




Cool.  BTW that has got to be the biggest SBlocked Signature I have ever seen...   Are all those games active?


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool.  BTW that has got to be the biggest SBlocked Signature I have ever seen...   Are all those games active?



All but 1 are, though 1 is paused due to Isida.  I post in every one at least twice a week.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> All but 1 are, though 1 is paused due to Isida.  I post in every one at least twice a week.




Wow that's far more than me...  I use to be like that but of late, and with the exception of DT and Molpe, when a game dies I don't pick up a new game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

okay be back later.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]I was wondering if Zaeryn learned the _rapture_ spell via reactive epiphany when Valyssa cast it?

If he did what level, requirements, etc. as he'd certainly like to surprise Valyssa with it at some point.   

Also...How do Arcanists scribe spells into their books? What does it cost? Does their method change with spells they've used reactive epiphany to gain?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
Zaeryn didn't learn the _Rapture_ spell via Reactive Epiphany--I checked.

Arcanists who learned a spell via Reactive Epiphany or a scroll needn't pay for inks--They can use a special application of the Arcane Mark spell to create a Sigil of Power for the spell in their book for free.  These take up the same amount of space as a spell in a Geometer (see Complete Arcane) spellbook.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Just noticed a little error in the name you used to introduce Valyssa as I was updating the compilation document...Valyssa S'Avani...at least Zaeryn hopes it's wrong as he's just not that way inclined.   

Shouldn't it be N'Avani?    [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
Yup, it was an error    Got them mixed up again.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Bump


----------



## Bront

I did respond to you today btw, it's hidden in your 6 posts


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I did respond to you today btw, it's hidden in your 6 posts



 Oh, I do see it   I think I might be able to respond, too, before I drift off to sleep.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I do see it   I think I might be able to respond, too, before I drift off to sleep.



Hehe, I saw you sort of disapear again, so figured you'd gone to bed after I pointed this out, just didn't want you to miss it 


Oh, and if you could do me a favor and stop in the festival and let people know if you're going to be around or not, and what you're doing, before you leave on your trip.  That'd be good


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Hehe, I saw you sort of disapear again, so figured you'd gone to bed after I pointed this out, just didn't want you to miss it
> 
> 
> Oh, and if you could do me a favor and stop in the festival and let people know if you're going to be around or not, and what you're doing, before you leave on your trip.  That'd be good



 I replied in Festival, but now I must sleep so I can do more last-minute packing tomorrow--fun!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I replied in Festival, but now I must sleep so I can do more last-minute packing tomorrow--fun!



Cool.  Just wanted ya to stop in.  Enjoy your trip 

I'll see if I can corall Diplomatic Immunity to be ready for you when you get back (Probably need to push BS for his when he gets back, Eonthar to finish up, and there's one other player who has only mentioned he's still around but no other notice from him.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Just wanted ya to stop in.  Enjoy your trip
> 
> I'll see if I can corall Diplomatic Immunity to be ready for you when you get back (Probably need to push BS for his when he gets back, Eonthar to finish up, and there's one other player who has only mentioned he's still around but no other notice from him.



 OK, cool, thanks.  I'm not sure how many people actually dropped DI, so I eventually need to count it up and make sure we aren't over- or underbooked.


----------



## Bront

Yeah, this will help 

I'll keep them in line *cracks whip*


----------



## Festy_Dog

Rystil:

[sblock]Does Diedrik's storyline contain any 'sensitive' information which would have a negative affect on the other players?

I was thinking of just telling people they could feel free to read through Diedrik's part of the game but thought it'd be wise to double-check.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Festy:
[SBLOCK]
Nothing super-top-secret, but Diedrik is one of the three players (Diedrik, Talia, Yuriko) who knows about the journey for the Empyreal Shards yet, so I'd rather keep that a surprise for the other three for the moment  

Once they're all on board, though, I don't think we've given away any of Diedrik's or my secrets so far.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Festy_Dog

Rystil:

[sblock]Ah, I'll put a hold on it then until a more suitable time. Assuming that a more suitable time comes, as the game seems the kind with many secrets kept between players. Just the kind I like incidently, but I probably should have come up with an additional secret or two now that I think of it, make things that much more interesting. [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed

DrZombie your sblock is showing in the Prologue.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> DrZombie your sblock is showing in the Prologue.



I'll get it.


----------



## unleashed

Okay BS, it's on the last page of the Shards of Memory Prologue the link should take you right there.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> DrZombie your sblock is showing in the Prologue.



That just sounds wrong.


----------



## unleashed

I know and no one will cover it up.


----------



## Keia

unleashed said:
			
		

> DrZombie your sblock is showing in the Prologue.




Taken care of.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay BS, it's on the last page of the Shards of Memory Prologue the link should take you right there.



Oops.  I forgot to fix it.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oops.  I forgot to fix it.




Yeah, I wondered where you went.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wondered where you went.



Ah, back to working on my character, watching X-Play, and finally to sleep.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil, you made me break out the thesaurus.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, you made me break out the thesaurus.



 Aww, it wasn't that bad was it?   I had to know those sort of things for the SATs and they'll help again for the GREs  (those are American standardised tests often used by colleges as a factor in accepting applicants)


----------



## unleashed

No it really wasn't all that bad, I just checked one word and that was only for clarification.  

Hadn't heard of GREs before...now I know what they are. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> No it really wasn't all that bad, I just checked one word and that was only for clarification.
> 
> Hadn't heard of GREs before...now I know what they are. Learn something new every day.



 GREs are SATs for grad school.  

In other news, I am still using some strange wireless network that isn't mine at a very low signal (that periodically switches to not connected), but now, in an unrelated twist, my MIT e-mail server went down, so I can't get my e-mail notifications.  Joy!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> in an unrelated twist, my MIT e-mail server went down, so I can't get my e-mail notifications.  Joy!




I'll reboardcast to your hotmail account.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'll reboardcast to your hotmail account.



 No need, it just came back up


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In other news, I am still using some strange wireless network that isn't mine at a very low signal (that periodically switches to not connected),




I do know how you fell...  I've been trying to get an additional phone line installed for 10 business days now. "Slams head into wall repeated smiley:


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I do know how you fell...  I've been trying to get an additional phone line installed for 10 business days now. "Slams head into wall repeated smiley:



 A Comcast guy appeared today.  He checked all my stuff out, and eventually said, "It isn't you.  In fact, all of the internet is out everywhere and I can't get a signal from my van.  Actually, the surprising thing is that you even got periodic bursts where it worked."  

When I mentioned this weird wireless I found (named Comcast WHN), he told me that we're on the edge of a sector, so maybe its someone else's from nearby.

Anyway, they need to fix it, but that guy who took three days to come here says he wasn't the right guy to fix that sort of problem.  AARGH!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Anyway, they need to fix it, but that guy who took three days to come here says he wasn't the right guy to fix that sort of problem.  AARGH!




This is the single reason why when we get settled permanently that I’m going to keep my dial up access as a backup contingency.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> This is the single reason why when we get settled permanently that I’m going to keep my dial up access as a backup contingency.



 Ah, good call.  Fortunately for me, I have this weird wireless signal as a back-up plan (its 54 Mbps somehow, though it beats me how it does it)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh, I'm curious to know if a category for Spelljamming would be useful?  (Note: Each player only need to say yes or no in one thread.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Festy:
[SBLOCK]
Congratulations!  You finished the first leg of the Prologue first.  Unfortunately, this means we'll need to wait for a few others to finish before we continue--well, really we just need Talia at the moment.  Sorry for any inconvenience.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

DN, did you see this post?  No worries either way, just checking to make sure.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Rystil:

[sblock]Ha! And I was worried I was lagging behind, guess I must just be paranoid. No problem in waiting though, it's been a pretty smooth experience and I'm looking forward to having my character meet the others as they pop up. If you expect it to take a while before Diedrik gets any more activity then I could have him occupy himself with some kind of constructive activity, maybe trying to find out more about the Empyreal Shards.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA: are you no longer doing updates by the time stamp?

Edit: Ah, I guess so.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA: are you no longer doing updates by the time stamp?
> 
> Edit: Ah, I guess so.



Nah, he updates by which plot is cooler 

Don't worry about it.  He missed SoM several times durring his trip when he updated only DT, so it all evens out in the end.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, he updates by which plot is cooler
> 
> Don't worry about it.  He missed SoM several times durring his trip when he updated only DT, so it all evens out in the end.



 I'm taking several concerns into consideration all at once when I update--in the case of DT, I have an AWOL player, whereas in SoM I have one player waiting for some of the others to catch up to him and can't post until they do.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, he updates by which plot is cooler




Maybe when he was on vacation…  



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it.  He missed SoM several times durring his trip when he updated only DT, so it all evens out in the end.




Thanks for the advice but considering I have to beat everyone else in DT to get posts done quicker, if anyone of them posts they all get an update, I'll continue to track it.   (Besides I get the feeling Molpe is really behind...  :\  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm taking several concerns into consideration all at once when I update--in the case of DT, I have an AWOL player, whereas in SoM I have one player waiting for some of the others to catch up to him and can't post until they do.




Well, I'm not AWOL nor can I post till you do so I'm pretty much in the same boat.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not AWOL nor can I post till you do so I'm pretty much in the same boat.



 Well, everyone in SoM has to wait for me to post--that's not what I meant.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm taking several concerns into consideration all at once when I update--in the case of DT, I have an AWOL player, whereas in SoM I have one player waiting for some of the others to catch up to him and can't post until they do.






			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice but considering I have to beat everyone else in DT to get posts done quicker, if anyone of them posts they all get an update, I'll continue to track it.    (Besides I get the feeling Molpe is really behind...  :\ )




You aren't that far behind BS, some of us still haven't left our homeworld in SoM while some have apparently finished the prologue.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, everyone in SoM has to wait for me to post--that's not what I meant.



Well, I fail to follow how someone who is AWOL affects Molpe…  but your the GM you know better than me.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, everyone in SoM has to wait for me to post--that's not what I meant.



Yeah, though I have a feeling that some of us will be meeting up soon. 

I'm not too worried about it though, as I've said before, one post a day is fine with me, anything else is gravy, anything less is understandable, so no biggie 

I'm more waiting for the classes to come up for Plague and Strife, as well as one that has been requested for here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> You aren't that far behind BS, some of us still haven't left our homeworld in SoM while some have apparently finished the prologue.



I wasn’t really judging the games by chapter most because DT started a month or so before memory did…  My opinion of my character’s progress is arriving at the convocation.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm more waiting for the classes to come up for Plague and Strife, as well as one that has been requested for here.




Well, truthfully I'm not even sure if there is a needed class for Plague...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, though I have a feeling that some of us will be meeting up soon.
> 
> I'm not too worried about it though, as I've said before, one post a day is fine with me, anything else is gravy, anything less is understandable, so no biggie
> 
> I'm more waiting for the classes to come up for Plague and Strife, as well as one that has been requested for here.



 I can never get a good consensus on whether to do the classes or post more, so I never wind up knocking them off.  I need to do it some time soon though--preferrably before next week and the beginning of school.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, truthfully I'm not even sure if there is a needed class for Plague...



 If Eonthar is gone, he was the one waiting for the class, so you could be right.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If Eonthar is gone, he was the one waiting for the class, so you could be right.



I can resend the email if you wish me too.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I wasn’t really judging the games by chapter most because DT started a month or so before memory did…  My opinion of my character’s progress is arriving at the convocation.




Neither was I...my progress thoughts are based on the chance of the characters meeting...at least all of you are on the same world and are moving toward the same end point of the convocation.


----------



## Bront

That's right, you posted the Anamist, didn't you?

I'll try to finish Winoah's background, which shouldn't be too hard, and Plague should be just about ready then, assuming you don't want to wait and make sure you're not going to be overtaxed.

Which leaves Witch (which I guess you could get away without for now), and Runemaiden, and potentialy others for Blossoming Strife, which I would understand if you put off till after you start school, so you can see how much time you actualy have


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Neither was I...my progress thoughts are based on the chance of the characters meeting...at least all of you are on the same world and are moving toward the same end point of the convocation.



I guess I trust in RA too much to truly worry about such a thing…   He’ll get you all together soon I imagine.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Which leaves Witch (which I guess you could get away without for now), and Runemaiden, and potentialy others for Blossoming Strife, which I would understand if you put off till after you start school, so you can see how much time you actualy have




If he gets at least one of the games completely grouped, if not both of them, then his free time is going to go up in spades.    (I will freely argue with anyone that he's running just as many games as Isida is.)


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess I trust in RA too much to truly worry about such a thing…   He’ll get you all together soon I imagine.




I'm not all that worried about meeting up...at least I've made progress, I'm finally onto day two.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If he gets at least one of the games completely grouped, if not both of them, then his free time is going to go up in spades.    (I will freely argue with anyone that he's running just as many games as Isida is.)



 Since she's running 0 at the moment and I'm doing 3, you're right


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> That's right, you posted the Anamist, didn't you?
> 
> I'll try to finish Winoah's background, which shouldn't be too hard, and Plague should be just about ready then, assuming you don't want to wait and make sure you're not going to be overtaxed.
> 
> Which leaves Witch (which I guess you could get away without for now), and Runemaiden, and potentialy others for Blossoming Strife, which I would understand if you put off till after you start school, so you can see how much time you actualy have



 I did post the Animist--didn't you see it?  Its looong


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'm not all that worried about meeting up...at least I've made progress, I'm finally onto day two.



Molpe has almost been planet side for 24 hours now…  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Since she's running 0 at the moment and I'm doing 3, you're right




RA, that's not what I mean and you know it.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> I'm not all that worried about meeting up...at least I've made progress, I'm finally onto day two.



You are?

I'm getting close to day two, but mostly still on day one.  And I've already likely made several powerful enemies (If they can trace it back to me   )


----------



## unleashed

Yes day two (183 posts to complete the first day between Rystil and myself   ), just got up and started moving again, might even get to leave the homeworld by day three.   

Enemies, what are enemies...at worst I very slightly affronted someone, but I was apparently already on their good side so I guess that's all evened out at worst.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Enemies, what are enemies...at worst I very slightly affronted someone, but I was apparently already on their good side so I guess that's all evened out at worst.



Maybe RA decided to give you a free pass on this game since your PC is going to have serious issues with another PC in DI….


----------



## unleashed

Sadly I don't think so. What happened was that I praised the persons skill and I likely didn't offend them considering the situation...so all things being even I'm probably still actually on their good side.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sadly I don't think so. What happened was that I praised the persons skill and I likely didn't offend them considering the situation...so all things being even I'm probably still actually on their good side.



 Wow...  Even Molpe managed to find a few enemies.


----------



## unleashed

Well I'm not in Eldiz yet.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'm not in Eldiz yet.



 Yeah, my only advice is to watch out for the other PCs...   My poor Molpe.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes day two (183 posts to complete the first day between Rystil and myself   ), just got up and started moving again, might even get to leave the homeworld by day three.
> 
> Enemies, what are enemies...at worst I very slightly affronted someone, but I was apparently already on their good side so I guess that's all evened out at worst.



Ahh, so you chose not to abscond with... well... something precious... 0


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, my only advice is to watch out for the other PCs...   My poor Molpe.



Or should I be watching out for him?


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, so you chose not to abscond with... well... something precious... 0




Actually I decided not to take something that was offered.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Actually I decided not to take something that was offered.



How boring   

Apparently my halo smily didn't work


----------



## unleashed

That's the most trouble I've gotten into so far...pretty much none, and I even had to hype that up to make it even vaguely interesting, but then as I said to BS I'm not in Eldiz yet.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's the most trouble I've gotten into so far...pretty much none, and I even had to hype that up to make it even vaguely interesting, but then as I said to BS I'm not in Eldiz yet.



Well, if/when you can read up on Kirkesh, you'll understand.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's the most trouble I've gotten into so far...pretty much none, and I even had to hype that up to make it even vaguely interesting, but then as I said to BS I'm not in Eldiz yet.



 So you're saying the adventure isn't even vaguely interesting for you


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So you're saying the adventure isn't even vaguely interesting for you




No I'm saying the trouble I'm in, which is none as far as I know, isn't very interesting (not that I'm asking for any trouble as I'm happy with how things are progressing).


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> No I'm saying the trouble I'm in, which is none as far as I know, isn't very interesting (not that I'm asking for any trouble as I'm happy with how things are progressing).



 Oh yeah, well...suddenly, 'V' falls off the edge of Erilan--so there!


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, well...suddenly, 'V' falls off the edge of Erilan--so there!




Not so happy now...so dives after 'V'!


----------



## unleashed

No IC post to reply to  ...how unusual...maybe Rystil is finishing off another class.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Not that I’m stalking RA but he’s only be online once while you were gone and with it being Saturday I suspect he’s doing his table top game.


----------



## unleashed

I sort of expected one last night, so I hung on until about 3am...but it didn't eventuate...oh well guess I'll have to find something else to do.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I sort of expected one last night, so I hung on until about 3am...but it didn't eventuate...oh well guess I'll have to find something else to do.



 I did send you an email. (I hoped that helped.  )


----------



## unleashed

Just reading it now, you'll have a reply soon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> No IC post to reply to  ...how unusual...maybe Rystil is finishing off another class.



 Bwahaha, I don't have a class pending anymore for PCs until we get into Blossoming Strife (for which I'd imagine I'll need to write up Runemaiden, Votress, and Swanmay) or NPCs.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I sort of expected one last night, so I hung on until about 3am...but it didn't eventuate...oh well guess I'll have to find something else to do.



 Aww...sorry about that--I come and go like the wind, and so does my internet access


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahaha, I don't have a class pending anymore for PCs until we get into Blossoming Strife (for which I'd imagine I'll need to write up Runemaiden, Votress, and Swanmay) or NPCs.




Who knows you may have more classes to do now that Eonthar is gone, replacements (if you want any) may request an unmade class.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Who knows you may have more classes to do now that Eonthar is gone, replacements (if you want any) may request an unmade class.



 Oh, I fully expect it...but at least at the moment, I'm off the hook


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Who knows you may have more classes to do now that Eonthar is gone, replacements (if you want any) may request an unmade class.



We could always go with bumping the character's already involved class level.

Also I think plague was over booked due to me having a cohort so I think it's square now.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bwahaha, I don't have a class pending anymore for PCs until we get into Blossoming Strife (for which I'd imagine I'll need to write up Runemaiden, Votress, and Swanmay) or NPCs.



Ehrem-witch-eherm


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aww...sorry about that--I come and go like the wind, and so does my internet access



As long as you don't break like the wind.


----------



## Dark Nemesis

Rystil:

[sblock]Sorry about the lag in posting!  RL has seriously been kicking my butt, between work and starting to get ready to move.  Is there still a place for me in SoM?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

DN:
[SBLOCK]
Sure--no biggie.  RL always takes precedence, of course    Most of the others haven't even needed to wait for you at all, so I'll trim down a bit and there'll be no problem. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA
[sblock]So, does this mean I'm all set for the time and no posting?  Or am I free to continue to talk with whoever's there?

I see it's Talia's ship, I guess I'll have to wait for DN then huh?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
According to my spatial time anomaly reader, Talia will already be on the ship by now, but there's been a time spike when DN didn't post, so probably you'll have to wait for her to post (sorry )  At least it was a pretty cinematic way to come aboard, eh?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> According to my spatial time anomaly reader, Talia will already be on the ship by now, but there's been a time spike when DN didn't post, so probably you'll have to wait for her to post (sorry )  At least it was a pretty cinematic way to come aboard, eh?



It was entertaining.  Just flag me down here too when I can post   I'll just wait patiently and bug you about starting up Plague or Immunity.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Will do! 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Looks like you had plenty of time today, and I had to go.


----------



## Bront

Yup, while you were gone, I won this game


----------



## unleashed

Seeing how long you and Rystil were on without posting IC, are you at the end of the prologue too?

I only ask as I could still be a while, still in the middle of day two.


----------



## Bront

Yup, in fact, I've caught up with one PC's future (which could be interesting if the PC doesn't actualy get there...)

But, I only had a day two (which lasted all of 4 posts)


----------



## Keia

I believe I'm on day seven, so I'm thinking we all didn't start at the same time.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, in fact, I've caught up with one PC's future (which could be interesting if the PC doesn't actualy get there...)
> 
> But, I only had a day two (which lasted all of 4 posts)



 Don't worry, I'm far enough with that PC to know it will be the future


----------



## DrZombie

I'm still at day one  . Comes from posting once a day.


----------



## DrZombie

this is why I post only once a day


----------



## unleashed

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'm still at day one  . Comes from posting once a day.




It doesn't help, I've posted 125 times and I'm only midway through day two.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> It doesn't help, I've posted 125 times and I'm only midway through day two.



 It all depends not only on posting speed, but also on posting idiosyncracies--some posters like to abstract actions and go through a lot of time very quickly, while others enjoy the intricate interplay of roleplaying out separate moments.  You are the latter, while I suppose an example of the former in your shoes would be
[SBLOCK]
Valyssa and Zaeryn have a wonderful time at the Protean Hall, shifting shapes and playing games of tag and races, until they eventually decide to explore somewhere else
[/SBLOCK]
I like both kinds of posters, and I think it takes all sorts to make a fun game


----------



## Rystil Arden

DrZombie said:
			
		

> this is why I post only once a day



 According to that poll, she's going to be our evil overlord someday, right?  I can't remember which option won


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It all depends not only on posting speed, but also on posting idiosyncracies--some posters like to abstract actions and go through a lot of time very quickly, while others enjoy the intricate interplay of roleplaying out separate moments.  You are the latter, while I suppose an example of the former in your shoes would be
> [SBLOCK]
> Valyssa and Zaeryn have a wonderful time at the Protean Hall, shifting shapes and playing games of tag and races, until they eventually decide to explore somewhere else
> [/SBLOCK]
> I like both kinds of posters, and I think it takes all sorts to make a fun game




I don't seem to get to do it too often in ftf games, so I'm quite enjoying it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I don't seem to get to do it too often in ftf games, so I'm quite enjoying it.



 I'd imagine it wouldn't work as well in an ftf game--even the most patient of fellow players would crack eventually


----------



## unleashed

Well I'm not talking about the level we're engaging in here, but even the abstracted level doesn't get a lot of play. Then that probably has a lot to do with the limited time we have to play these days, everyone wants to get on with the current quest rather than spending a lot of time interacting with NPCs that aren't entirely necessary to the plot.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'm not talking about the level we're engaging in here, but even the abstracted level doesn't get a lot of play. Then that probably has a lot to do with the limited time we have to play these days, everyone wants to get on with the current quest rather than spending a lot of time interacting with NPCs that aren't entirely necessary to the plot.



 Aww...that's a shame.  In my long-running face-to-face game, PC interaction with unnecessary NPCs and side-distractions took over the plot so much that they managed never to complete the main quest   Now the main villain from the first adventure is the queen of the kingdom where they started, so they've sort of moved into the Frenzied Berserker's intelligent Minor Artifact tent, though they recently considered allying with her against a more powerful enemy.


----------



## unleashed

Then again, I have trouble getting my group to tell me what they'd like to do next. I'll send them emails asking what they'd like to do in future and what do I hear, the chirping of crickets.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Then again, I have trouble getting my group to tell me what they'd like to do next. I'll send them emails asking what they'd like to do in future and what do I hear, the chirping of crickets.



 My group never responds to my questionnaires or surveys either, and they refuse to make a log of what happens or even purchase the books (they'll get them illegally though).  They also always have me GM, telling me "You're so good at GMing, you should do it--you're so much better than we are," at which I point out that they won't get better without trying...


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My group never responds to my questionnaires or surveys either, and they refuse to make a log of what happens or even purchase the books (they'll get them illegally though).  They also always have me GM, telling me "You're so good at GMing, you should do it--you're so much better than we are," at which I point out that they won't get better without trying...




A log...what's a log.   Well three of five of my group, including myself, had the three core books for 3.0, only two upgraded to 3.5 (basically those willing to GM a game) while I provide all of the other books, except for the setting books of the other GM (he likes to run Dragonlance). I tend to GM about 2/3 of the time, this was the situation even when we had three people willing to GM. If I had you as a ftf GM, I'd want you doing it all the time too.  

I really should go to bed with it being 5am, but I just can't drag myself away.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> A log...what's a log.



A log, y'know, where they write down what happens 



> If I had you as a ftf GM, I'd want you doing it all the time too.



That's what they all say, but I think they're just flattering me to defend the fact that they're really just lazy --I'm not that good, after all.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's what they all say, but I think they're just flattering me to defend the fact that they're really just lazy --I'm not that good, after all.




I think I burned out about 12 months ago, not that it changed my GMing duties one bit, but I could just as easily fall under the lazy heading too. Well I think I'll go to bed now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I think I burned out about 12 months ago, not that it changed my GMing duties one bit, but I could just as easily fall under the lazy heading too. Well I think I'll go to bed now.



 G'night!


----------



## unleashed

Wrong character name again for who is to read the sblock.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Wrong character name again for who is to read the sblock.



 Bah, well I fixed it--only seer waitresses need apply now


----------



## unleashed

Thanks, that helps a lot. Lucky I keep a log of what I say.


----------



## Bront

BTW, on a different note, there exp awards for finishing the prolog?  Or you simply telling us when we level up?  Not a big issue, but figure I'd ask.

[manditory] Are we there yet? [/manditory]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, on a different note, there exp awards for finishing the prolog?  Or you simply telling us when we level up?  Not a big issue, but figure I'd ask.
> 
> [manditory] Are we there yet? [/manditory]



 There are indeed XP awards for finishing the Prologue.  Yes indeed.  Of course, you only finished the first part of the Prologue (the part that is 95% of the length of the Prologue).  I never liked the "I'll just tell you when you level up" shtick, since it makes it nigh impossible to do anything with an XP cost if you're constantly stuck having just hit the previous level until the GM levels you up.


----------



## Bront

Cool, no hurry, just figured I'd ask.


----------



## unleashed

Well at least you directed the post to me this time if not my character.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well at least you directed the post to me this time if not my character.



 Bah, its past 2:00 AM--I'm not fully awake anymore


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, its past 2:00 AM--I'm not fully awake anymore




I just find it funny, we were talking about it with BS the other day and now you've done it twice in just a few posts. Preemptive thinking I tell you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I just find it funny, we were talking about it with BS the other day and now you've done it twice in just a few posts. Preemptive thinking I tell you.



 I'm just a seer 

Actually, I do posts to "Unleashed" or "Keia" more often than is apparent, but I'll usually look at the finished post and notice it and change it before it registers as an edit, like this edit right now.


----------



## Bront

I was sending messages to NPCs earlier, so don't fret it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I was sending messages to NPCs earlier, so don't fret it.



 My NPCs are so realistic, they're almost like real people...maybe?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My NPCs are so realistic, they're almost like real people...maybe?



Only if they get their own accounts


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Only if they get their own accounts



 Well Rystil Arden is a PC of mine, and he has an account, so it isn't that unrealistic


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well Rystil Arden is a PC of mine, and he has an account, so it isn't that unrealistic



So, are you posting in character then?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So, are you posting in character then?



 Sometimes I do, but usually not.  He's an Eidolon Telepath, you see


----------



## Bront

Yodeling Telepath?  Sounds loud.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Y'know, when I left for MIT last year, it was brutally simple for me to decide what gaming books to bring--I knew there were no D&D players, so I just brought the core three in case any of the freshman surprised me.  Then I stopped lurking on ENWorld, and well...now I'm not sure what to bring--not enough room.  So if you had your choice from all the (non-adventure--I don't buy adventures) books made by TSR/Wizards from 2e and 3e (not that I have them all, of course), and you had to narrow it down, what would you guys bring?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yodeling Telepath?  Sounds loud.



 Eidolons are very different than yodeling


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Y'know, when I left for MIT last year, it was brutally simple for me to decide what gaming books to bring--I knew there were no D&D players, so I just brought the core three in case any of the freshman surprised me.  Then I stopped lurking on ENWorld, and well...now I'm not sure what to bring--not enough room.  So if you had your choice from all the (non-adventure--I don't buy adventures) books made by TSR/Wizards from 2e and 3e (not that I have them all, of course), and you had to narrow it down, what would you guys bring?




Apart from the 3 core books I'd bring the Complete's, XPH, and as many monster books as you can fit in. (I think I do nearly have all of them, though like you no adventures).


----------



## Bront

Other than the core 3 (Though you can probably get away without the MM, as you can get most of that info online at the 2 SRD sites), I'd bring the completes, XPH (Though, again, SRD may say no to this, depends on how much you expect to need it in a game), perhaps the races books, and I'd probably bring any Eberron books, since I like the setting.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Apart from the 3 core books I'd bring the Complete's, XPH, and as many monster books as you can fit in. (I think I do nearly have all of them, though like you no adventures).



 You've almost picked out the first things I got off the shelves exactly (the only difference is that I do not like Complete Divine, so swap that for Unearthed Arcana, but I definitely pulled off every monster book I have--even Monsters of Faerun).  But I do have room for more.  The next thing I brought is the most useful of my Spelljammer books, and I've started taking some unusual things for one or two entries I might use some day (e.g. Encyclopaedia Magica Volume I made the cut so far, but not the others, and Wizard's Spell Compendium IV made it, but not the others.  The 2e Planescape Compendiums almost made the cut because Planescape and DiTerlizzi's are both cool, but it might get in there later)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Other than the core 3 (Though you can probably get away without the MM, as you can get most of that info online at the 2 SRD sites), I'd bring the completes, XPH (Though, again, SRD may say no to this, depends on how much you expect to need it in a game), perhaps the races books, and I'd probably bring any Eberron books, since I like the setting.



 Well my brother owns Races of Eberron and ECS, so I'm not getting my hands on that.  I think that Races of Stone and Destiny are mine and Races of the Wild is his.  Those are definitely books I'm thinking of bringing, although one of the Illumian runes failed the Divine Metamagic morbidly-broken test


----------



## Bront

I use those books mostly for the feats, and even then, they didn't impress me much.  Didn't read into the new races, though the Golieth looked fun.  The Arcane Hirophant in Races of the Wild is fun too, I want to play one once.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I use those books mostly for the feats, and even then, they didn't impress me much.



Not a very positive review considering you just picked to bring them over, say Draconomicon  (Grrr...I can bring Draconomicon but I can't bring Lords of Madness)

Arcane Hierophant does look neat indeed--Mmm, Familiar Companion.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You've almost picked out the first things I got off the shelves exactly (the only difference is that I do not like Complete Divine, so swap that for Unearthed Arcana, but I definitely pulled off every monster book I have--even Monsters of Faerun).  But I do have room for more.  The next thing I brought is the most useful of my Spelljammer books, and I've started taking some unusual things for one or two entries I might use some day (e.g. Encyclopaedia Magica Volume I made the cut so far, but not the others, and Wizard's Spell Compendium IV made it, but not the others.  The 2e Planescape Compendiums almost made the cut because Planescape and DiTerlizzi's are both cool, but it might get in there later)




Well I wasn't much help then...UA...doh   

Didn't think of SJ, EM, or SC, as my brother has them not me.   

I'd also suggest Aurora's Whole Realms Catalogue and the Arms and Equipment Guide (3e) for the miscellaneous bit and pieces in them. Any of the Draconomicon, Libris Mortis, Lords or Madness, the Race books, would have suggested all of them the first time but you said you had limited space.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I wasn't much help then...UA...doh
> 
> Didn't think of SJ, EM, or SC, as my brother has them not me.
> 
> I'd also suggest Aurora's Whole Realms Catalogue and the Arms and Equipment Guide (3e) for the miscellaneous bit and pieces in them. Any of the Draconomicon, Libris Mortis, Lords or Madness, the Race books, would have suggested all of them the first time but you said you had limited space.



 I do have limited space, but its not too too limited.  Just too limited for the five giant bookshelves worth of gaming books to all come  

Ah brothers...I have Draconomicon and Libris Mortis, but he has Lords of Madness.  It's not a bad deal, really.  I have easy access to all of his books during the summer (which up til now was the only time I needed them), and I can double my RPG spending power by not buying duplicates of things he's going to get.

I'm also thinking about 3e Manual of the Planes for the new planes creation rules in case I get a random idea, and perhaps BoVD and BoED.  

As for EM I and WSC IV, I've always liked EM I for the Deck of Many Things, and the Appendices at the back of WSC IV are completely awesome--weird reasons to bring those books, I know


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I do have limited space, but its not too too limited.  Just too limited for the five giant bookshelves worth of gaming books to all come
> 
> Ah brothers...I have Draconomicon and Libris Mortis, but he has Lords of Madness.  It's not a bad deal, really.  I have easy access to all of his books during the summer (which up til now was the only time I needed them), and I can double my RPG spending power by not buying duplicates of things he's going to get.
> 
> I'm also thinking about 3e Manual of the Planes for the new planes creation rules in case I get a random idea, and perhaps BoVD and BoED.
> 
> As for EM I and WSC IV, I've always liked EM I for the Deck of Many Things, and the Appendices at the back of WSC IV are completely awesome--weird reasons to bring those books, I know




Sadly I buy all the 3e books and my brother uses them, except Dragonlance (they're his).   

I'll just sit here and confirm choices then, all good.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sadly I buy all the 3e books and my brother uses them, except Dragonlance (they're his).
> 
> I'll just sit here and confirm choices then, all good.



 Then you're like my brother   Except I do buy some of the books.  Or get them for free from the publishers.  Those are the best ones--I still like my Glades of Death and Lost City of Barakus [yeah, I know, its an adventure] hardcovers because I got them free.  And getting all the ENPublishing PDFs on GM's Day because my crazy-lucky player who can get 30 critical hits in a row submitted an entry to a contest for me and was randomly-selected.  Actually, I'll be bringing all of those PDFs too because I don't have to carry them.  Hmm...should I bring Glades of Death?  I dunno.  I wish I could find my copy of the 2e Complete Villain's Handbook.  That thing was so great of a GM tool (and not just for villains), but I have this nagging suspicion that I lent it to the player who ran away from high school to Texas with his MMO girlfriend.


----------



## Bront

MMO girlfriend?  What's MMO?  (Much Much Older?)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> MMO girlfriend?  What's MMO?  (Much Much Older?)



 Its an abbreviation for the abbreviation MMORPG (Massively Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Game) though she was indeed older 

It was one of those weird things--we thought he was sick, but then we found out he ran away when we finally called his home after no response from e-mail or IMs.


----------



## Bront

Ahh, that makes sense.

Strangely, I met my GF of almost 4 years in a MUD/MMORPG


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, that makes sense.
> 
> Strangely, I met my GF of almost 4 years in a MUD/MMORPG



 As long as you didn't run away from home, failing to graduate from high school with honors and pick up your free ride to the local university, then I'm not complaining about finding someone in an MMO


----------



## Bront

Actualy, because of her, I graduated with honors, got a decient job, and now have my own house.  So, no.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, because of her, I graduated with honors, got a decient job, and now have my own house.  So, no.



 Yay for good influences!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay for good influences!



Motivation is probably a better term for it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Motivation is probably a better term for it.



 Bah, motivation can be a type of influence


----------



## Rystil Arden

Whee, how very lovely--I have internet access on my computer, but they won't let me log on to the network, and the number they told me to call is inactive on the weekends.  So that means I have to log in on a Athena cluster.  Joy!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Ah, why is that bad news?  (Better than nothing, yes?)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah, why is that bad news?  (Better than nothing, yes?)



 Well, it is a worst case scenario--I mean its hardly possible to have no internet access at all at MIT, right?


----------



## unleashed

Someone's colours didn't work...btw do you actually sleep anymore?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Someone's colours didn't work...btw do you actually sleep anymore?



 Why bother--I'm at college


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why bother--I'm at college




Good point, I guess they'll never notice.   

Well if that's the case I've got at least another 6-8 hours of posting left in me for today...how about you.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Good point, I guess they'll never notice.
> 
> Well if that's the case I've got at least another 6-8 hours of posting left in me for today...how about you.



 We'll see--I need to go to the grocery store when it opens (it is 4:00 AM right now)


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We'll see--I need to go to the grocery store when it opens (it is 4:00 AM right now)




Nah, you don't need to eat...Rystil is a machine.


----------



## Bront

Food, sleep, they are overrated.


----------



## unleashed

Well Bront, at least I'm not ON the homeworld anymore.


----------



## Bront

I'm not on any world anymore 

And I'm likely unable to return to at least one world for a good, long time.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nah, you don't need to eat...Rystil is a machine.



 I'm not a machine yet


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not a machine yet




But you are working on it...that's good to hear.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> But you are working on it...that's good to hear.



 Well, I am doing AI research


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I am doing AI research



Not well enough, you should have your AI doing research for you


----------



## unleashed

Soon BS is going to want us to start a new IC thread!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Soon BS is going to want us to start a new IC thread!



I don’t think I should even have to do so anymore…   Keia can!


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Keia can!



Yup, got new responsibilities, now.    I figured around 1200 for both IC and OOC, just to prep everyone.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Yup, got new responsibilities, now.    I figured around 1200 for both IC and OOC, just to prep everyone.




Sounds good to me.


----------



## Bront

I heard a rumor that there's now 3 done?


----------



## DrZombie

Done as in : ready to go and kick some nasty but IC? You betcherass.


----------



## Bront

Done as in done with the Prolog, and potentialy drunk


----------



## unleashed

I'm on my way...really I am.


----------



## Keia

Don't know.  I'm guessing I could be done if I needed to be . . .     

Keia


----------



## unleashed

Though I might be moving faster if Rystil would post for me...hint, hint.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Though I might be moving faster if Rystil would post for me...hint, hint.



 I'm going to do the unexpected next in SoM--I'm going to post for someone who didn't even post for me yet


----------



## unleashed

Oh well, seems I'm a fair way down the list for a response anyway so I'll just keep skimming through old Destiny's Tears OOC threads to see if I can find anything I might have previously missed.


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

We need to lock down the IC thread due to size.  I'll lock it down after your summary post (or whatever).  Unless you expect to wrap up the prologue in a couple of posts,  . . . let me know.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> We need to lock down the IC thread due to size.  I'll lock it down after your summary post (or whatever).  Unless you expect to wrap up the prologue in a couple of posts,  . . . let me know.
> 
> Keia



 Summary post?  Am I supposed to do one of those?  Anyways, not everyone is done the Prologue yet, so we'll have to start a part two.  I do know that Gaius is only a couple of posts away from finishing, and Talia is close as well, with Diedrik and Kirkesh already done, so we should be finished shortly.


----------



## Keia

I was just suggesting a link to the new thread as a summary post - that's all.  

I don't want to get in trouble for extending the thread too far past the 1200 limit, so we'll have to continue with a second prologue, if that's okay.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Very well, done.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Very well, done.



Thank you, kind sir!!    

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Thank you, kind sir!!
> 
> Keia



 Bah, we should have let it go to 2,500 like the first DT IC thread


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, we should have let it go to 2,500 like the first DT IC thread



I had no problems with that . . . but I don't want anything bad to happen to the site due to thread thead and such.   That was a loooong thread!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I had no problems with that . . . but I don't want anything bad to happen to the site due to thread thead and such.   That was a loooong thread!
> 
> Keia



 It was full of fun and joy though


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It was full of fun and joy though



And danger, and suspense, and mistaken identities, and much, much more !!!  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> And danger, and suspense, and mistaken identities, and much, much more !!!
> 
> Keia



 Heh, that's true--and its just the Prologue


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It was full of fun and joy though



Yeah, but it didn’t take 4 hours of your life to fix that freaking mess…

Never again.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Summary post?  Am I supposed to do one of those?  Anyways, not everyone is done the Prologue yet, so we'll have to start a part two.  I do know that Gaius is only a couple of posts away from finishing, and Talia is close as well, with Diedrik and Kirkesh already done, so we should be finished shortly.




Does that mean Zaeryn doesn't have to join them before they can move on?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Does that mean Zaeryn doesn't have to join them before they can move on?



 Well sort of, but it just means that Zaeryn and Yuriko aren't close.  Also, they can indeed do some posting without Yuriko or Zaeryn


----------



## Bront

I know I'm waiting for Talia (It should be an interesting supprise).


----------



## Keia

Bront said:
			
		

> I know I'm waiting for Talia



I'll try and talk with Talia's player . . . see about posting and whatnot, if you want.

Keia


----------



## Bront

Can't hurt, but I know RL can be a problem, so no big deal.


----------



## unleashed

How did the first week back go Rystil, get everything sorted to your satisfaction?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> How did the first week back go Rystil, get everything sorted to your satisfaction?



 I barely got to do anything this week so far, actually--what with Labour Day and Registration Day, I only had one day of classes.

Oh, and as per your OOC question that I forgot to answer before, I typically allow language acquisition after reasonable exposure and a little bit of time spent practising, given the skill point expenditure.


----------



## Bront

This will be interesting to see what language I pick up next then...


----------



## Bront

Just the required "Are we there yet" poke 

Got a general ETA by any chance?  I understand not entirely dependant on you, just curious


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Just the required "Are we there yet" poke
> 
> Got a general ETA by any chance?  I understand not entirely dependant on you, just curious



 Should be soon, I'd imagine--a few more posts from some of them


----------



## Bront

Cool


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool



 I hope so, and I apologise again to everyone for whom this didn't time out well--I've learned my lesson, and I'm trying to phase out these Prologues in my newer PbPs...

I just can't resist trying to bring about a cohesive backstory reason for PCs being together...it is a reaction to a GM I once had who said 

"Uhhh....you find yourselves teleported in front of a big cave, and you've heard that there's a magic cup inside."  

I'm serious about this.  

Sadly, he was the best face-to-face GM I could manage to find...No wonder I always got stuck being the GM :sigh:


----------



## Bront

No problems.

There's no reason you can't say "I want the PCs to be in this area" and then work them togeather."  Kirkesh had a lot of fun, and I got to explore him a bit more that I thought I would.

Vasha's enjoying her Prologue as well, but I undestand its not always convenient.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> No problems.
> 
> There's no reason you can't say "I want the PCs to be in this area" and then work them togeather."  Kirkesh had a lot of fun, and I got to explore him a bit more that I thought I would.
> 
> Vasha's enjoying her Prologue as well, but I undestand its not always convenient.



 Oh, don't get me wrong, I'm really enjoying the character development in the Prologues and Prefaces too, but I can't help but feel really awful for the people who have to wait


----------



## Bront

Yup, I understand.  Best works though is to work with them to get them there OOC (story write) in this particular case at least. 

We're all having fun though, so keep it up


----------



## unleashed

Sad to see the prologues go, even though I imagine my Lacerta woudn't have had a long one...then again I could probably spin his 5 minute trip to the meeting spot to take about a week with hundreds of posts.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sad to see the prologues go, even though I imagine my Lacerta woudn't have had a long one...then again I could probably spin his 5 minute trip to the meeting spot to take about a week with hundreds of posts.



 Well, I know you like the prologues, but in the interest of others who may have to wait without playing, I have to ease up


----------



## Bront

Night everyone (Thanks for helping with the insomnia)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Night everyone (Thanks for helping with the insomnia)



 No problem--g'night.


----------



## unleashed

Nite Bront.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I know you like the prologues, but in the interest of others who may have to wait without playing, I have to ease up




No problem, I completely understand...you'll just have to run a solo game for me then.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> No problem, I completely understand...you'll just have to run a solo game for me then.



 That's what they all say  

I have a feeling that a Bront, Unleashed, Keia, BS game might move really fast, at least in terms of number of posts made.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's what they all say
> 
> I have a feeling that a Bront, Unleashed, Keia, BS game might move really fast, at least in terms of number of posts made.




Well just break Zaeryn off from SoM...you know he's NEVER going to meet up with them.    

There is a downside to that...we'll be closing a thread every week at the very least.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well just break Zaeryn off from SoM...you know he's NEVER going to meet up with them.
> 
> There is a downside to that...we'll be closing a thread every week at the very least.



 Oh, I'm sure he will


----------



## unleashed

I can just see it now, Zaeryn will be knocked unconcious and stowed in a closet until they reach port.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I can just see it now, Zaeryn will be knocked unconcious and stowed in a closet until they reach port.



 Maybe this extradimensional space has an alternate time scheme so that for every hour spent there, a day passes in the real world


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Maybe this extradimensional space has an alternate time scheme so that for every hour spent there, a day passes in the real world




Quick...must...leave...immediately.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Quick...must...leave...immediately.



 Or maybe another mail delivery service, only this time the line takes 4 days instead of 4 hours


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or maybe another mail delivery service, only this time the line takes 4 days instead of 4 hours




Ah, the vagaries of temporal mechanics.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Ah, the vagaries of temporal mechanics.



 Yes--I am GM: Time is my plaything!


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

I think I was missed a ways back, yesterday I think.

Keia


----------



## unleashed

Sorry about that Keia, looks like it turned into a solo thread yesterday , here's a link to the post for Rystil.

Keia's Last Post


----------



## Keia

No worries.  I'm posting one or twice between pages (at least this week - thus far), so it's easy to miss.  I couldn't find Rystil's response yesterday and just posting to keep it moving.  It happens.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Whoops!     My apologies


----------



## Bront

How's DN doing?  Haven't seen her post lately, though hopefully it's not the problem Keia had.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> How's DN doing?  Haven't seen her post lately, though hopefully it's not the problem Keia had.



 I would like to think not.  I do go back and scan through the thread every once in a while just to make sure I didn't miss a Talia or Gaius post.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I would like to think not.  I do go back and scan through the thread every once in a while just to make sure I didn't miss a Talia or Gaius post.



DN was logged this morning as being active but her last post was on the 14th for this game…  I could contact her (pretty sure DN is female) but I do believe that Keia knows her in RL so maybe he knows something…


----------



## Bront

Keia mentioned he could talk to her.  Not sure if she's just been busy lately or what, but figured I'd ask, and make sure she wasn't just lost in a sea of posts.


----------



## Keia

I can't check again until I get back in town.  I know that DN is moving and lacking a decent computer connection as well as working a stunning number of 12 hr shifts over a two week span.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Wow, sounds like you should have taken her to Vegas with you…  (She could use a break.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I can't check again until I get back in town.  I know that DN is moving and lacking a decent computer connection as well as working a stunning number of 12 hr shifts over a two week span.
> 
> Keia



 Wow, that's pretty awful!  As I said before, RL definitely comes first, and we'll be here waiting when she gets things sorted out


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, that's pretty awful!  As I said before, RL definitely comes first, and we'll be here waiting when she gets things sorted out



Yup, I have my (somewhat extended) prolog/prequil/flashback thing to do for DI, so I'll live


----------



## unleashed

Okay the Witch has been added to the classes zip.

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay the Witch has been added to the classes zip.
> 
> Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents



 Cool, thanks!


----------



## Bront

Good job.  Yeah Rystil!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Good job.  Yeah Rystil!



 I'm proud of the Witch class because I believe that the abilities help it fulfill all the typically Witch stereotypes from legend and folklore


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks!




No problem...you know it's just a ploy to get a spot in every game you ever run.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm proud of the Witch class because I believe that the abilities help it fulfill all the typically Witch stereotypes from legend and folklore



Yup.

Quick clarification.  Do you still need to spend XP for brewing?  it doesn't state or deny this.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> Quick clarification.  Do you still need to spend XP for brewing?  it doesn't state or deny this.



 Yes, you always have to pay XP unless you have the Supreme Reagent and are level 19.


----------



## Bront

Figured.

Next up... Runemaiden?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Figured.
> 
> Next up... Runemaiden?



 Perhaps, though that will take a while to do.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Perhaps, though that will take a while to do.



Got to do it sometime.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Got to do it sometime.



 Not necessarily   I've finished all of the classes for all the current games, and I may actually start a different type of game before I start Blossoming Strife.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not necessarily   I've finished all of the classes for all the current games, and I may actually start a different type of game before I start Blossoming Strife.





You still Eventualy need to.  I've been getting excited about my Lampaid Runemaiden, especialy when I had her interesting personality quirks formed.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You still Eventualy need to.  I've been getting excited about my Lampaid Runemaiden, especialy when I had her interesting personality quirks formed.



 Well, I'll do it...some day...but maybe not even this semester.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not necessarily   I've finished all of the classes for all the current games, and I may actually start a different type of game before I start Blossoming Strife.




Yep, that's right...a solo game for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, that's right...a solo game for me.



 No, I mean a game not using this setting


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I mean a game not using this setting




Yep...that still works for a solo game.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, I mean a game not using this setting



Sacralidge!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sacralidge!



 How so?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How so?



Because... well... because without all our nagging you won't get everything written up so you can publish the PDF.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Because... well... because without all our nagging you won't get everything written up so you can publish the PDF.



 Hehe, I still don't think there's enough of a market for the PDF.  Plus where would I get the pictures?


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hehe, I still don't think there's enough of a market for the PDF.  Plus where would I get the pictures?




I think he just means making a PDF for us to use.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I think he just means making a PDF for us to use.



 Nope--note the word publish


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope--note the word publish



Either or.  I still think you'd love to do it.  And there are plenty of PDFs without art.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Either or.  I still think you'd love to do it.  And there are plenty of PDFs without art.



 I'd be really happy if I managed to publish a PDF that people wanted to buy, but I'm trying to be realistic


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope--note the word publish




Publishing is the activity of putting information in the public arena...whether it's paid for or not...so you're already publishing.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Publishing is the activity of putting information in the public arena...whether it's paid for or not...so you're already publishing.



 I don't fit this definition though:

to distribute or offer for distribution to the public copies of (a copyrightable work) by some transfer of ownership, rental, lease, or loan


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd be really happy if I managed to publish a PDF that people wanted to buy, but I'm trying to be realistic



I'm a published RPG author.  It's not that hard actualy.

Note, I've paid for my own product, but that was a gift to a friend.

Tales of Wyn D'Mere


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm a published RPG author.  It's not that hard actualy.
> 
> Note, I've paid for my own product, but that was a gift to a friend.
> 
> Tales of Wyn D'Mere



 Wait, you reviewed your own product and gave it 5 stars?  Shame on you


----------



## Bront

Actualy, I'm only a credited author.  I wrote the item descriptions, most of the skill descriptions, two or three of the country overviews, and helped playtest it.  It was the child of a friend of mine (Reidzilla on this board), and I felt I was honest (I even pointed out that character creation could be a long and challenging process).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I'm only a credited author.  I wrote the item descriptions, most of the skill descriptions, two or three of the country overviews, and helped playtest it.  It was the child of a friend of mine (Reidzilla on this board), and I felt I was honest (I even pointed out that character creation could be a long and challenging process).



 I was just kidding


----------



## Bront

I know, I still wanted to clairify.

It didn't sell well, but when it became free, it went real well, and grew a following in Europe for a bit.  Unfortunately, the head guy lost some of his motivation over how poorly he thought it was doing, and ended up scrapping the project in the middle of a well done revamp.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I don't fit this definition though:
> 
> to distribute or offer for distribution to the public copies of (a copyrightable work) by some transfer of ownership, rental, lease, or loan




That only regards the business model of publishing, and not the act of publishing itself. 

Traditionally publishing referred only printed works, but now has been expanded to include websites, blogs, and other forms of electronic media. Some of which also do not conform to the definition you've lised above.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I know, I still wanted to clairify.
> 
> It didn't sell well, but when it became free, it went real well, and grew a following in Europe for a bit.  Unfortunately, the head guy lost some of his motivation over how poorly he thought it was doing, and ended up scrapping the project in the middle of a well done revamp.



 Oh, that's too bad...it probably sold a lot better than my system would though


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> That only regards the business model of publishing, and not the act of publishing itself.
> 
> Traditionally publishing referred only printed works, but now has been expanded to include websites, blogs, and other forms of electronic media. Some of which also do not conform to the definition you've lised above.



 Well, I chose a dictionary definition, but of course there are others.  Either way, I'm beating Henry now.  BS is next


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I chose a dictionary definition, but of course there are others.  Either way, I'm beating Henry now.  BS is next




That was from the wikipedia....my first was a dictionary definition.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> That was from the wikipedia....my first was a dictionary definition.



 It was from the wikipedia?  I didn't go there, though


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, that's too bad...it probably sold a lot better than my system would though



It was a complete system.  You should pick it up sometime.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It was from the wikipedia?  I didn't go there, though




The second statement I made, not your definition.  

Coincidentally part of my first (dictionary) definition was also located in the same wikipedia entry.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> The second statement I made, not your definition.
> 
> Coincidentally part of my first (dictionary) definition was also located in the same wikipedia entry.



 Ah, OK.  That makes more sense.


----------



## Bront

Wikis, lots of fun.  (See the OT post where Ectoplasm is listed as a proven fact.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Wikis, lots of fun.  (See the OT post where Ectoplasm is listed as a proven fact.)



 Yup, I saw that


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd be really happy if I managed to publish a PDF that people wanted to buy, but I'm trying to be realistic



You won't know till you try.   (And I think I suggested the solo game before anyone else did.   Pre IC posting in DT if memory serves me right.)


----------



## Keia

Rystil, E-mail sent!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
In the interest of not starting a third Prologue thread for SoM, would you mind terribly if I did a quick skip to when Zaeryn and Valyssa reach Eldiz?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Unleashed:[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In the interesy of not starting a third Prologue thread for SoM, would you mind terribly if I did a quick skip to when Zaeryn and Valyssa reach Eldiz?



Say no!  Say no!   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Unleashed: In the interest of not starting a third Prologue thread for SoM, would you mind terribly if I did a quick skip to when Zaeryn and Valyssa reach Eldiz?




Well I told you just to start a solo game with him...  

Sure go ahead...you know I've only been posting this way because you started it, by only posting short noncommittal or limited responses to which I was forced to reply to with short noncommittal or limited responses. I mean especially with the lessons I though okay the first time we’ll got through it in a bit of detail and the next time Rystil will just push through and explain what we did and I can throw a few pieces on about what I did afterwards if I want..what happened...we went through the explanations every time so I just played along.    

Of course that is going to kill my postcount.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Zaeryn:
[SBLOCK]
Well, they've still got a bit more to do once they reach Eldiz.  As for short noncommittal responses, I only have one thing to say:

'Maybe.'  
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Zaeryn: Well, they've still got a bit more to do once they reach Eldiz.  As for short noncommittal responses, I only have one thing to say:
> 
> 'Maybe.'




Possibly...perhaps...could be...   

Must be off writing an epic about the rest of Zaeryn's journey.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Unleashed: Say no!  Say no!




Well I would have but I think there's been enough rambling on both sides for a prologue.   [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed[SBLOCK]







			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone: Well I would have but I think there's been enough rambling on both sides for a prologue.



Probably, but at least you’re not to far away from having another game to ramble in. 

Oh and I suggested a solo game for Molpe also. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone

[SBLOCK]







			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Unleashed: Probably, but at least you’re not to far away from having another game to ramble in.
> 
> Oh and I suggested a solo game for Molpe also.




Oh I still get to ramble in the prologue, Rystil is just cutting the rest of the trip to Eldiz.  

In the DI thread there won't be the same level on minute going on I imagine, so it shouldn't necessitate the same number of posts. If you've read any of my SoM prologue (especially the second thread) it was almost getting to the point of word for word living out of days ~1,400 posts between Rystil and myself for 8 days of character life...just think there was about 10-14 days more travel time left which amounts to another 2,000 posts probably...could likely have done the whole trip and met the other characters for less that 1,500 but we let it drift.   

Edit: Yeah, but you've already got a solo game with Jarval...poor me!  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront

Keia, what are we waiting for in Mightier than the Sword?  Is it NLF? or one of the players to post something?

BTW, loved the "Eat your Vegitables" comment


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia:
[SBLOCK]
Want to continue with Yuriko, or did you want me to skip you further?
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia

Rystil[sblock]I posted for her, but feel free to summarize or whatever you need.  I good with it either way [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed

Well now we've dragged Zaeryn through the prologue kicking and screaming at the brevity of it , when do we start the new thread...with a courtesy link if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well now we've dragged Zaeryn through the prologue kicking and screaming at the brevity of it , when do we start the new thread...with a courtesy link if you wouldn't mind.



 Well, I figured I'd finish the last few posts for Yuriko, and then we can just skip to when all the PCs are on board to save posts (and also to allow me to not have to worry about NPCing some of the PCs).


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I figured I'd finish the last few posts for Yuriko, and then we can just skip to when all the PCs are on board to save posts (and also to allow me to not have to worry about NPCing some of the PCs).




 Well when do we start the DI preface then, he asks hanging out for his next post.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well when do we start the DI preface then, he asks hanging out for his next post.



 I'm waiting on Kohbiel there.  He hasn't posted in a little while yet.  I'll start it ASAP though


----------



## unleashed

Rystil

[SBLOCK]Correct me if I have anything wrong, but I though I'd write the spell up in full and added components you didn't specify.

Alyria's Mystic Hourglass
Illusion (glamer)
Level: Sor/Wiz 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Target: Object touched
Duration: 1 hour/level (D)
Saving Throw: Will negates (harmless)
Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

A faint glow about one inch in diameter forms on the object touched and over the period specified by the caster changes colour from blue to red, before it flashes and vanishes.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
That looks good 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> when do we start the new thread...with a courtesy link if you wouldn't mind.




Holy cow!  it's done?   I can only think of one quote for an occasion like this:

"This will be a day long remembered. We've seen the end of Kenobi; we'll soon see the end of the rebellion."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Aww, crap.  RA gaining on me...


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm waiting on Kohbiel there.  He hasn't posted in a little while yet.  I'll start it ASAP though




See...told you I needed a solo game.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Aww, crap.  RA gaining on me...




Won't happen as soon now though as I can't post either...except in OOC threads. :\


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Aww, crap.  RA gaining on me...



 Well, you're next   It is inevitable


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> See...told you I needed a solo game.



 Giving solo games to the people who want them would be the end of me, I think


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Holy cow!  it's done?   I can only think of one quote for an occasion like this:
> 
> "This will be a day long remembered. We've seen the end of Kenobi; we'll soon see the end of the rebellion."




Yep and we had 2 posts to spare too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm waiting on Kohbiel there.  He hasn't posted in a little while yet.  I'll start it ASAP though



Wow, we really could have knocked out the 50 post conversation you know…


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, we really could have knocked out the 50 post conversation you know…



 I'm going to make sure that Kohbiel is okay with going backwards a bit.  I don't want to do that unless it's unanimous, though I would guess he'll be okay with it.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Giving solo games to the people who want them would be the end of me, I think




As I told BS he doesn't need another one.   

Well now I have a perfectly good Saturday and nothing to do...four active games and I can't post in any of them...bugger.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> As I told BS he doesn't need another one.
> 
> Well now I have a perfectly good Saturday and nothing to do...four active games and I can't post in any of them...bugger.



 I wasn't going to be in on Saturday anyways--Quizbowl tournament


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to be in on Saturday anyways--Quizbowl tournament




That aside, I can't even plan any future actions...having nothing to plan towards.


----------



## Bront

Cool, so we're skipping to togeatherness in thread 3 (Sad, that I only made one post in thread 2, and it was a retread so I didn't have to fish for it in the 1st thread).

I know we haven't heard from DN, are you NPCing her just to keep things moving?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> That aside, I can't even plan any future actions...having nothing to plan towards.



 Heh, sorry about that, but there isn't anything I can do, sadly


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> That aside, I can't even plan any future actions...having nothing to plan towards.



I've had almost a month to plan   At least he got the class I needed done.

We get any proloug exp?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, so we're skipping to togeatherness in thread 3 (Sad, that I only made one post in thread 2, and it was a retread so I didn't have to fish for it in the 1st thread).
> 
> I know we haven't heard from DN, are you NPCing her just to keep things moving?



 I'll do it as little as possiblem but yes.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I've had almost a month to plan   At least he got the class I needed done.
> 
> We get any proloug exp?



 Yep, once the Prologue is done, which will be in about two posts


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to make sure that Kohbiel is okay with going backwards a bit.  I don't want to do that unless it's unanimous, though I would guess he'll be okay with it.



Well if we go through that one conversation then even I wouldn’t want to back up…

RA: [sblock]It is just the one NPC that will be involved with Kalli and the other PCs on the ship, right? [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> I've had almost a month to plan   At least he got the class I needed done.




Well at least you got to jump into your DI prelude...now we're going to be holding up that game starting too as we do ours...just can't win.


----------



## Rystil Arden

BS:
[SBLOCK]
I'm not going to go back in time for just your character and not the others.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well at least you got to jump into your DI prelude...now we're going to be holding up that game starting too as we do ours...just can't win.



 You win some, you lose some


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS:
> [SBLOCK]
> I'm not going to go back in time for just your character and not the others.
> [/SBLOCK]



Than we all wait for Kohbiel...


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heh, sorry about that, but there isn't anything I can do, sadly




Yes there is...a solo game.    

(And our cirular statement goes full circle  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Than we all wait for Kohbiel...



 Speaking of which Kohbiel was online yesterday but hasn’t posted in three days now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes there is...a solo game.
> 
> (And our cirular statement goes full circle  )



 No solo game 

Yep, I guess it does.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No solo game
> 
> Yep, I guess it does.




Okay...but you know you'll have more free time once you get everyone together...so you'll have more time for a solo game.   

(Now I've gotten to posting for the sake of silliness  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay...but you know you'll have more free time once you get everyone together...so you'll have more time for a solo game.
> 
> (Now I've gotten to posting for the sake of silliness  )



 I'm going to use that free time to do my schoolwork


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm going to use that free time to do my schoolwork




Okay...looks like your post count might be safe for a while then BS.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay...looks like your post count might be safe for a while then BS.



No, I still have him going


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> No, I still have him going




Sure, but he's lost my 50+ per day.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> No, I still have him going



 Hmm...once I get in the top 5, I probably won't do much moving in the rankings, methinks, though.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...once I get in the top 5, I probably won't do much moving in the rankings, methinks, though.




Well 



Spoiler



with a solo game


 I could see you getting to 3rd fairly quickly and 2nd a while thereafter, but Crothian might be a bit of a climb.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> with a solo game
> 
> 
> I could see you getting to 3rd fairly quickly and 2nd a while thereafter, but Crothian might be a bit of a climb.



  Never!  The ooze is unbeatable


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Never!  The ooze is unbeatable




Whereas I'm sitting at #401 at the moment, though it has been a rapid climb from #562 I think it was last I checked.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Whereas I'm sitting at #401 at the moment, though it has been a rapid climb from #562 I think it was last I checked.



 It's really easy to move when you aren't on the first page.  Up here, the typical gap size is around 300 posts to beat the next person, and after Joshua Dyal, there's like 1,000 to get to Piratecat.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's really easy to move when you aren't on the first page.  Up here, the typical gap size is around 300 posts to beat the next person, and after Joshua Dyal, there's like 1,000 to get to Piratecat.




I know...you're also easy to find on the first page ...I'm 9 posts short of passing Number47 after this post...top 400 here I come.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I know...you're also easy to find on the first page ...I'm 9 posts short of passing Number47 after this post...top 400 here I come.



 Yup, I guess I am easy to find.  Always glad to be helpful


----------



## Bront

I think I'm almost set to pass Keia.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, I guess I am easy to find.  Always glad to be helpful




Well I guess going from 1,000 to 2,000 posts in a fortnight is now out of the question, and I was almost halfway there.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I think I'm almost set to pass Keia.



 I remember back when I passed Keia.  That was a while ago


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I guess going from 1,000 to 2,000 posts in a fortnight is now out of the question, and I was almost halfway there.



 Ah well, at least you got to 1400 quickly


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> I think I'm almost set to pass Keia.




You're past by 53 as of that post.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> You're past by 53 as of that post.



Cool, I haven't checked lately.  I need to pass Isida to get to 30th, which may take a while.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah well, at least you got to 1400 quickly




If we keep on like this someone will want to close this thread too.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, I haven't checked lately.  I need to pass Isida to get to 30th, which may take a while.



 Yup, it's like 500 posts for you, so it should take longer than it does for me to pass BS.  Though passing Isida only makes you #31


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, it's like 500 posts for you, so it should take longer than it does for me to pass BS.  Though passing Isida only makes you #31




Yep, about 650 posts to pass Gez and actually reach #30.


----------



## unleashed

Well since I have all this extra time on my hands Rystil, can you list all of the weapon & armour restrictions for the classes you've done so far...oh, and change your template to include that category.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well since I have all this extra time on my hands Rystil, can you list all of the weapon & armour restrictions for the classes you've done so far...oh, and change your template to include that category.



 Uhhh....that would be hard


----------



## Bront

Yeah, and my games keep dying (One more died today )

But hey, Vanitri made a level in LEW


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, and my games keep dying (One more died today )
> 
> But hey, Vanitri made a level in LEW



 Wow, cool!  I've never leveled up in LEW yet--it seems to be pretty rare.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Uhhh....that would be hard




Well I'll send you an email once I compile a list, and you can get back to me at your earliest convenience.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, and my games keep dying (One more died today )
> 
> But hey, Vanitri made a level in LEW




But you have so many games, I'm surprised you noticed.  

Congratulations...I really should make a LEW character...


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Uhhh....that would be hard



Maybe you should just repace your text files with Unleashed's rtf files


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, cool!  I've never leveled up in LEW yet--it seems to be pretty rare.



2 Pit fights, and 4 months of Pre level*50 exp.  So i'm earning 100 per month, and will probably not get any time exp at 3rd, so i don't loose anything.  He's also earned almost 2400 gold.


----------



## unleashed

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'll send you an email once I compile a list, and you can get back to me at your earliest convenience.




Email sent to your hotmail address.


----------



## Bront

We scared RA away


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> We scared RA away




Oh well, probably off to prepare for his quiz thing...but on a happier note I just moved up to #400.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Oh well, probably off to prepare for his quiz thing...but on a happier note I just moved up to #400.



Cool.

BTW, the simple compomise is for you to run a solo game for me, and then you get all your posts


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> BTW, the simple compomise is for you to run a solo game for me, and then you get all your posts




Definitely something to think about, though I've been struggling to come up with ideas for my FTF game for about 12 months...and we've hardly played this year, but not because of that.   

But I will get the ball rolling and ask what you might like to do...not that I'm promising to run anything.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Definitely something to think about, though I've been struggling to come up with ideas for my FTF game for about 12 months...and we've hardly played this year, but not because of that.
> 
> But I will get the ball rolling and ask what you might like to do...not that I'm promising to run anything.



I'm open to whatever.  It was more of a joke, but we're generaly up around the same time.  It's just harder for me to run stuff when I'm working, and I can usually post more then than when I'm not.

Things I've never done though and would like to try sometime:
-Pure Sorcerer of some kind.
-A Monk
-A Dwarf (Yes, I've never played a dwarf.  I think it's possable I've never played a dwarf other than in a one shot in my 20+ years of gaming)
-Used a PrC (at least for any game that lasted longer than 3 sessions in face to face once I got it, or a PbP game that's gone past page 4, though the Seas of Blood is working my Dread Pirate)
-Done a lot with Psionics
-Evil, or at least not realy good character (I normaly don't like evil games, and while I have 2 neutral LEW characters, they aren't too much on the wrong side of neutral.  A solo Evil game could be fun, no party infighting (too common in evil games, why I don't like them).

Like I said, I'm open to all sorts of things.  I'm looking forward to finishing my DI preface and starting with the players (More starting with the players, because I'm realy enjoying Vasha), as well as the Plague.  And the Off kilter Runemaiden stuck my fancy.


----------



## unleashed

Of course now I can see people asking me for solo games.  

I'll give it a think and get back to you...or not.


----------



## Bront

Hehe, no problem.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Things I've never done though and would like to try sometime:
> -Pure Sorcerer of some kind.
> -A Monk
> -A Dwarf (Yes, I've never played a dwarf. I think it's possable I've never played a dwarf other than in a one shot in my 20+ years of gaming)
> -Used a PrC (at least for any game that lasted longer than 3 sessions in face to face once I got it, or a PbP game that's gone past page 4, though the Seas of Blood is working my Dread Pirate)
> -Done a lot with Psionics
> -Evil, or at least not realy good character (I normaly don't like evil games, and while I have 2 neutral LEW characters, they aren't too much on the wrong side of neutral. A solo Evil game could be fun, no party infighting (too common in evil games, why I don't like them).




Wow, that's a lot of stuff you haven't done.  The only one of those I've never seen in a face-to-face game is a Sorcerer, and that's because Sorcerers are almost 80% the same as and 97% inferior to Wizards.  In fact, I think one player has one character who is all of those except Sorcerer and Dwarf at once


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a lot of stuff you haven't done.  The only one of those I've never seen in a face-to-face game is a Sorcerer, and that's because Sorcerers are almost 80% the same as and 97% inferior to Wizards.  In fact, I think one player has one character who is all of those except Sorcerer and Dwarf at once



I had a fun concept for a dwarven monk, scared by a fire as a child, and destined to never have hair on his body, ever.

Yeah, the sorcerer is inferior to the Wizard in most ways, but the spontanious casting is nice, as is the superior amount of spells they can cast per day.  I do have one sorcerer, but she's only got 1 level of that, and 2 of noble, so she's not exactly pure.  The draconic heritage feats are interesting in the complete arcane.

Edit: added:

I had a wizard dwarf, raised by elves after being found in a cart wreckage, so a dwarf who shaves and gets allong better with elves than dwarves.

The fact that i've never realy done a dwarf is actualy pretty suprising now that I think about it.


----------



## unleashed

You know Rystil, if starting the next part of this games takes a while, I'm going to get really cranky about not starting that third prologue thread.  :joke:


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Things I've never done though and would like to try sometime:
> -Pure Sorcerer of some kind.
> -A Monk
> -A Dwarf (Yes, I've never played a dwarf.  I think it's possable I've never played a dwarf other than in a one shot in my 20+ years of gaming)
> -Used a PrC (at least for any game that lasted longer than 3 sessions in face to face once I got it, or a PbP game that's gone past page 4, though the Seas of Blood is working my Dread Pirate)
> -Done a lot with Psionics
> -Evil, or at least not realy good character (I normaly don't like evil games, and while I have 2 neutral LEW characters, they aren't too much on the wrong side of neutral.  A solo Evil game could be fun, no party infighting (too common in evil games, why I don't like them).




Rystil's right that is a lot, the only thing I never see is Psionics, because my players are too lazy to look through another book.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil's right that is a lot, the only thing I never see is Psionics, because my players are too lazy to look through another book.



Before I'd played PbP here, I'd only ever played 4 different 3.0 or 3.5 characters, so that's part of it, though that doesn't explain the dwarf thing.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Before I'd played PbP here, I'd only ever played 4 different 3.0 or 3.5 characters, so that's part of it, though that doesn't explain the dwarf thing.



 I've never played a dwarf PC either.  Then again, I've never played very many PCs at all.  All the 3.x characters were humans for that lovely feat, unless I'm forgetting one that wasn't


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront that's a relly good list...  I've done most of them that I want to do, sorcerers, monks, Psionics don't really do it for me.

Evil can be alot of fun...  I've done both solo and group games that did work but it does require the right DM and the right players.  (PbP evil is probably better also)

My list is rather short.  I want a solo M&M game, I want to play a few more of RA's classes, I want an epic game that works, and a few more things that I cannot think of right now.  :\


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront that's a relly good list...  I've done most of them that I want to do, sorcerers, monks, Psionics don't really do it for me.
> 
> Evil can be alot of fun...  I've done both solo and group games that did work but it does require the right DM and the right players.  (PbP evil is probably better also)
> 
> My list is rather short.  I want a solo M&M game, I want to play a few more of RA's classes, I want an epic game that works, and a few more things that I cannot think of right now.  :\



I want no part in an epic game.  I think the higher levels are nearing epic enough for me.  I don't think the epic rules work, well, so it's hard to get an epic game that works.

I've done an Evil PC in a different system, who's reformed now.  It worked fairly well because the players weren't trying to outdo and backstab each other, which is what too many people think an Evil PC is for.  Just because you're Evil doesn't mean you can't work with others or that you need your won agenda appart from the group's.

Some of those things haven't struck me as right for the game, or I've had trouble with the ideas.  I realy wanted to try a true noble character, and I have now with Kitrina (See my sig).  

As for a Solo game, they can be fun.  Smaller games can be fun too, but I'd be worried about getting a bit stagnent with a solo game, but that's more a fantasy thing.  M&M would suit a solo more.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I want no part in an epic game.  I think the higher levels are nearing epic enough for me.  I don't think the epic rules work, well, so it's hard to get an epic game that works.




Remember I hate magic spells so I always forget how horrible the epic spells are…  I’ve seen some better things epic wise from third party but it really seems like that the ELH really killed that market.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I've done an Evil PC in a different system, who's reformed now.  It worked fairly well because the players weren't trying to outdo and backstab each other, which is what too many people think an Evil PC is for.  Just because you're Evil doesn't mean you can't work with others or that you need your won agenda appart from the group's.




Indeed.  Both of my really great evil games had characters with there own desires... In fact in Isida’s of Vile Darkness after a year of RT game play my character still hadn't met up with the others.  (RA: No Crazy Ivans involved.  )

My other evil character worshiped a god of pestilence and disease. (The character himself was an Unholy Warrior)  He just needed people who would leave him well enough alone and not overly care or take not of the fact that he spent a considerable, if not all of his time, with the town’s girls of ill repute.  (He carried an STD plague.  )



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Some of those things haven't struck me as right for the game, or I've had trouble with the ideas.  I realy wanted to try a true noble character, and I have now with Kitrina (See my sig).




I hear you, there's been alot of things I would like to do over...



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> As for a Solo game, they can be fun.  Smaller games can be fun too, but I'd be worried about getting a bit stagnent with a solo game, but that's more a fantasy thing.  M&M would suit a solo more.




They can be, but they can also be just an amazing way to study a character.   (and yeah M&M, and the comic genre, just works perfectly in solo styled games.)


----------



## Keia

Bront said:
			
		

> I think I'm almost set to pass Keia.



And I don't care . . . really. 

Keia


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> And I don't care . . . really.
> 
> Keia



Neither do I, just a fun observation. I'm enjoying the trip more than the destination, which is the point


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Before I'd played PbP here, I'd only ever played 4 different 3.0 or 3.5 characters, so that's part of it, though that doesn't explain the dwarf thing.




I get to play a lot of characters, even though I'm running games most of the time...it just tends to not be for very long for each character.  

This is mostly due to the fact there's a TPK every couple of sessions _at the most_ if I don't run. The other GM has the luckiest player killing dice I've ever seen...I mean I lost 3 characters in a journey between two towns over a few hundred miles...two of which were TPKs, and one a near TPK...the wizard escaped with a couple of hit points left and went back to the first town to get some new companions (which were then the first TPK of that journey). Though that wasn't the end of the TPKs for that series of adventures...I think all up we had 4 or 5 TPKs, plus a lot of other deaths, before it was abandoned after another TPK.   

Ironically it was a game where the PCs were part of a prophecy...so you can guess why it was abandoned eventually.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I get to play a lot of characters, even though I'm running games most of the time...it just tends to not be for very long for each character.




Bah, I don't count that as playing it as a character though.  Otherwise, I've played a few Tarrasque characters and, even weirder, a bard 



> Ironically it was a game where the PCs were part of a prophecy...so you can guess why it was abandoned eventually.




My only real experience with this, the prophecy was a tool of an inexperienced GM to make my Neutral Good PC work together with some very evil PCs who managed to have their alignments be Chaotic Neutral.



> Though that wasn't the end of the TPKs for that series of adventures...I think all up we had 4 or 5 TPKs, plus a lot of other deaths, before it was abandoned after another TPK.




That's a lot of TPKs!  I don't think I ever TPKed my main group, but I did have two TPKs in a row when playing with a group of younger kids because they were just plain dumb


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, I don't count that as playing it as a character though.  Otherwise, I've played a few Tarrasque characters and, even weirder, a bard




How on earth did that get misinterpreted...that was as a player, not a GM...due to all the character deaths the other GM seems to inflict.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> How on earth did that get misinterpreted...that was as a player, not a GM...due to all the character deaths the other GM seems to inflict.



 Oh, I see.  I thought you were talking about the characters you played while GMing in a separate point to the rest of the post.  I should have probably taken more of a gestalt view to the post


----------



## unleashed

Who exactly are we waiting on to push on with SoM?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Who exactly are we waiting on to push on with SoM?



 Partially me.  I'm doing assignments


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Partially me.  I'm doing assignments



Homework???  Who said you could take time away to do homework!  [J/K]

Have fun.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I see.  I thought you were talking about the characters you played while GMing in a separate point to the rest of the post.  I should have probably taken more of a gestalt view to the post




Those character don't get played...they get a quick chance to go gurgle, gurgle, thump before being looted.


----------



## DrZombie

Hey RA, can the rest of the characters meet up in a pub or sumpthing? Just so we can start the 'my sword is bigger then yours' macho talk, maybe start a good barfight or get mugged or something. You know, see how we can fight as a team while we wait for _someone_ to finish his prologue, which should be dubbed 'the neverending story part II'


----------



## Rystil Arden

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Hey RA, can the rest of the characters meet up in a pub or sumpthing? Just so we can start the 'my sword is bigger then yours' macho talk, maybe start a good barfight or get mugged or something. You know, see how we can fight as a team while we wait for _someone_ to finish his prologue, which should be dubbed 'the neverending story part II'



 Actually, Zaeryn is done the Prologue now   I'm very very close to beginning Chapter 1 for everybody.  Yay!  Homework now, though.  That later


----------



## unleashed

That's right I wrapped my prologue up on the 24/9 before midday here...so I'm waiting on the ship with you guys, and the neverending story is no more.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well, I'm done all my problem sets due until October, so time for a bit more posting


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I'm done all my problem sets due until October, so time for a bit more posting



Cool.  I just setup my home wireless network, and am working on packing for my trip, and posting


----------



## unleashed

Hmm, I see movement...might manage to get this all wrapped up too.


----------



## Bront

Wow, almost time for a second OOC thread for SoM.

Obligatory "Are we there yet?"

Anyone seen DN?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, almost time for a second OOC thread for SoM.
> 
> Obligatory "Are we there yet?"
> 
> Anyone seen DN?



 We'll be there soon


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Obligatory "Are we there yet?"




Stop distracting him!    He's posting for me! 

We do need a new OOC thread for this one though.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Stop distracting him!    He's posting for me!
> 
> We do need a new OOC thread for this one though.



Poor Kirkesh has been inactive in an active game for over a month.  He's itching for some action.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Obligatory "Are we there yet?"




So much for your Keia and Rystil only have to do one or two more posts each before we move on.  

Well I certainly would have had the time to play out a slightly less abridged version of the rest of my voyage...grumble, grumble.


----------



## Bront

He realy did say that.  It's in this thread somewhere.


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> He realy did say that.  It's in this thread somewhere.




Yes, there it is.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I figured I'd finish the last few posts for Yuriko, and then we can just skip to when all the PCs are on board to save posts (and also to allow me to not have to worry about NPCing some of the PCs).




But what you didn't see was (I looked at a few IC posts after being asked if I minded skipping forward to see if it had been prompted by anything  ):



			
				SoM IC Thread said:
			
		

> Keia: We can just skim over this if you wish, Rystil. I'm probably just killing time, and this thread is dangerously close to needing to be closed (that extra hundred posts with unleashed this morning probably did the trick). We should probably move on, I'll call DN and try and get her to post if she can.
> 
> Rystil: Sure, we can skim it if you like. Truth be told, I'm only allowing things to proceed as slowly as they have been for unleashed due to the fact that I know I'll be waiting on the already-in-Eldiz crew anyways. Similarly, there's time to RP out some more with Yuriko because they'll get to her after they set sail.


----------



## Keia

Bad Unleashed . . . not only reading IC posts where you shouldn't . . . but then posting for all to see.

I'm very, very disappointed in you.

Keia


----------



## unleashed

Keia said:
			
		

> Bad Unleashed . . . not only reading IC posts where you shouldn't . . . but then posting for all to see.
> 
> I'm very, very disappointed in you.
> 
> Keia




Well technically they're not IC posts, they're OOC posts  and have absolutely no bearing on anything ingame except that Yuriko is getting picked up later...which I'm sure we'll all notice. They do however reveal you're partially responsible for me wrapping up early...bad Keia.  

I'm disappointed I had my IC fun cut short too, but disappointment is just something we're all going to have to learn to live with!


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well technically they're not IC posts, they're OOC posts  and have absolutely no bearing on anything ingame except that Yuriko is getting picked up later...which I'm sure we'll all notice. They do however reveal you're partially responsible for me wrapping up early...bad Keia.
> 
> I'm disappointed I had my IC fun cut short too, but disappointment is just something we're all going to have to learn to live with!



 Actually, if I can manage it, I'd like to not have Yuriko picked up later and instead have her go straight to Eldiz for Act I.  It is, however, an option I can choose to exercise


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, if I can manage it, I'd like to not have Yuriko picked up later and instead have her go straight to Eldiz for Act I.  It is, however, an option I can choose to exercise




Sure, but that was the plan when I was asked to cut short my prologue.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Woohoo!  SoM Prologue complete!  I will be going to sleep soon, but I will post XP tomorrow, and then make a special summary in the Act I thread to bring all the PCs together


----------



## Keia

Nite!  I'm calling it a night as well.  

Keia


----------



## unleashed

Goodnight all.


----------



## Bront

Sweet 

I'll be here all night, and probably some tomorow morning because, well, I've got nothing better to do.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  SoM Prologue complete!  I will be going to sleep soon, but I will post XP tomorrow, and then make a special summary in the Act I thread to bring all the PCs together




I see your definition of soon and mine are completely different.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I see your definition of soon and mine are completely different.



 Aren't they always..? 

Night all.


----------



## Bront

BS/Keia, you going to close the SoM Prologue 2 thread?  Heck, you going to close this thread?  (Probably should let Rystil make a new one of the OOC threads and put a link from here to it.)


----------



## Keia

Yes both will be closed very soon.  But I wanted to let Rystil post last and link to the new threads for ease of use. 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia, I don't know...  16 posts from me asking the first time and its still open....  Maybe we should just lock it.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Keia, I don't know...  16 posts from me asking the first time and its still open....  Maybe we should just lock it.



I'm certain that Rystil has a plan   . . . and we're not too far away from the limit.  I suppose we could par the thread down by deleting all of the 'are we there yet' posts.    

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I’m not going to spend half my day deleting a third of the posts in this thread…   (I still love you Bront!)


----------



## Rystil Arden

I've seen plenty of threads in various subforums that have been fine to go to 1500ish posts before they were finally closed, so I doubt that the tiny amount over 1200 here will be an issue.

Keia is correct in that I do have a plan.  However, my notes with numbers are at home, and I'm doing a temporary login right now on Athena in between classes, so I can't execute the plan until tonight.  Rest assured that I plan to have the two SoM threads closed and a new SoM Act I thread opened if I can manage it without being too exhausted after today's classes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rest assured that I plan to have the two SoM threads closed and a new SoM Act I thread opened if I can manage it without being too exhausted after today's classes.



You guys running a marathon in gym class today or something?  

(As for the number of posts in other forums...  Ah they don't have a guy brainwashed into thinking everything being nice and uniformed is the way to go.  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You guys running a marathon in gym class today or something?
> 
> (As for the number of posts in other forums...  Ah they don't have a guy brainwashed into thinking everything being nice and uniformed is the way to go.  )



 Other subforums, as in, on ENWorld.  I'm not bringing in random other forums as examples


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Other subforums, as in, on ENWorld.  I'm not bringing in random other forums as examples



Hive reglularly does.  It's policed more by the posters than by the mods for lenght actualy.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Hive reglularly does.  It's policed more by the posters than by the mods for lenght actualy.



 Yeah, which is why I'm shocked why a MIT student cannot do the same...


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, which is why I'm shocked why a MIT student cannot do the same...



I think he want to close this with EXP awards before he opens the new thread, and put links to all the new threads.  We're not a page over yet.  I don't see it as a big deal (Of course, I'm not a mod)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't see it as a big deal (Of course, I'm not a mod)




I wouldn't really call it a big deal but the hive members are proactive enough, most of the time, to get moved over to a new thread without being told to do so and I would be lying if I said it wouldn't be nice to see that proactive mentality in these threads…


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, which is why I'm shocked why a MIT student cannot do the same...



 It is because I think it is utterly absurd to close a thread that has 30 posts to go at 1200 (which would then require a new thread with only 30 posts), whereas the Hive routinely rises much higher.


----------



## Rystil Arden

XP Time!!!!  This is alphabetical, by the way.  Add the following XP to your characters 

Diedrik 1,500 XP
Gaius 1,500 XP
Kirkesh 2,250 XP
Talia 1,250 XP
Yuriko 1,750 XP
Zaeryn 2,250 XP


----------



## Bront

Sweet.  How do you want us to handle leveling?  Just do it and let you know what we changed?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet.  How do you want us to handle leveling?  Just do it and let you know what we changed?



 That'll work.  What other way is there?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That'll work.  What other way is there?



Some people make you train, or do other odd things.

I'll deal with it.  Seems pretty simple for this level, not much other than skills to choose.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Some people make you train, or do other odd things.
> 
> I'll deal with it.  Seems pretty simple for this level, not much other than skills to choose.



 I don't like people choosing skills or classes in which they have no levels or ranks unless they had an IC reason to pick that skill up, but that's about it.

Go here for more OOC fun!


----------

